# ***OFFICIAL*** Anderson Silva vs. Chris Weidman Thread



## Budhisten

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*Five round fight for the UFC Middleweight Championship*


----------



## mo25

Anderson by whatever he wants. Looking forward to him ending this silly hype train.


----------



## 2kni3

Anderson Silva via the fight being fixed like his fights with Forrest Griffin , Chael and Bonnar lol


----------



## JWP

is silva fighting weidman? i reckon weidman has a good chance because he is good at the wrestling and its silva's weakness because chael was good against him with the wrestling but silva is good with striking.....


sorry about that, its all been said - thank god the fight is on soon. i have a question though - is there anyone that gets more excited about fights more than anderson's

coz i cant get my head around that at all, would love to hear the thoughts from ppl who get more excited about other fighters/fights


----------



## T.Bone

Anderson TKO, but as an Anderson fan I'm still a little nervous.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

2kni3 said:


> Anderson Silva via the fight being fixed like his fights with Forrest Griffin , Chael and Bonnar lol


Trolls gonna troll.


----------



## LL

49-46 Weidman.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SM33

Silva all day, Weidman has good core skills but is nowhere near refined or experienced enough to bully Silva, he will be punished for this.


----------



## GDPofDRB

If Chris wins, the upset magnitude will be just a hair under what it was when Serra won. It would be the 2nd or maybe 3rd biggest upset in MMA history.


----------



## Life B Ez

GDPofDRB said:


> If Chris wins, the upset magnitude will be just a hair under what it was when Serra won. It would be the 2nd or maybe 3rd biggest upset in MMA history.


Only because Chris is most likely not going to KO/sub Anderson in the first ala Serra or Werdum. If Chris stops Anderson early it will be the greatest, unless of course Anderson looks slow and old in his next fight, then people will say age finally caught up with him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko

GDPofDRB said:


> If Chris wins, the upset magnitude will be just a hair under what it was when Serra won. It would be the 2nd or maybe 3rd biggest upset in MMA history.


Not even close. You only need to look at the odds to see that Chris beating Silva is not that massive an upset, regardless of what the rabid MMA community might think. GSP was around -1300 in the fight against Serra!


----------



## GDPofDRB

Soojooko said:


> Not even close. You only need to look at the odds to see that Chris beating Silva is not that massive an upset, regardless of what the rabid MMA community might think. GSP was around -1300 in the fight against Serra!


Betting odds far from tell the whole story though, they are set in a manner a casino hopes to make money off of. This would be a monumental upset in the sport.


----------



## Spite

GDPofDRB said:


> Betting odds far from tell the whole story though, they are set in a manner a casino hopes to make money off of. This would be a monumental upset in the sport.


I honestly can think of a bigger upset in the UFC than if Weidman takes the strap this weekend.


----------



## Soojooko

GDPofDRB said:


> Betting odds far from tell the whole story though, they are set in a manner a casino hopes to make money off of. This would be a monumental upset in the sport.


Sorry. I still dont see it. It would be an upset no doubt. But no bigger then many upsets and certainly nowhere near the absurdity of somebody as rubbish as Serra beating GSP.

It's a big story. The champion with the longest unbeaten run in the UFC losing for the first time. I can understand the gravity of him losing. But hes up against a pretty well matched guy. If hes going to lose any time soon, its going to be to Chris Weidman. Silva losing would not be a huge surprise to me and many others.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Soojooko said:


> It would be an upset no doubt.


As a big fan, I can say I would be really upset, but if Anderson is to lose before retirement, Weidman is the kind that would deserve to be the one to carry on as champion. Classy guy and a complete fighter. Imagine if for some catastrophic misfortune, Sonnen did beat Anderson.  
Again. IF Anderson is to lose...


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Though everyone says "when Sonnen showed the blueprint on how to beat Silva". .. fact is Silva got put on his back multiple times WAY before Sonnen. In the UFC, Lutter and Hendo for example took Silva down multiple times. Fact is, though it might be the ***** in his great armour, just putting Silva on his back is not the blueprint to beat Silva, Silva still beats them convincingly after. Very few can put Silva on his back who still has the 2nd best Takedown Defense at MW, and even so, putting Silva on his back meant very little until Sonnen did it, and talked his way into making people believe that he is uncrowned Champ. And making it more than it was in both of their fights.

What im trying to say is, does Weidman put Silva on his back? Likely. Does Weidman win a Round by doing so? Likely. Is Silva still going to find a way to finish Weidman regardless? Also likely. Gotta go with Anderson Silva either TKO Round 2 or easy Decision Victory via Leites/Maia fight clowning.


----------



## dlxrevolution

My prediction...

Silva looks dangerous, but noticably slower than his Bonner fight, meaning that age has seemingly caught up to him. Chris Weidman doesn't quite manage to dominate the way Chael did, however he still gets the takedowns from Rd 1 up to Rd 4 to avoid Silvas absolute worst punishment. Throughout rounds 1 - 4, Silva lands some deadly combinations, while Weidman lands some devastating combinations of his own, and because Weidman got the takedowns, many people feel that he won the majority of those rds, meaning Silva MUST finish Weidman in the last round (ala Silva/Sonnen 1). Rd 5 comes arounds, Weidman gasses and Silva lands a flurry of punches on Weidman throughout the round, nearly finishing him but Weidman miraculously survives the late onslaught, and in most peoples eyes, to get one of the greatest upsets in MMA History. It has been a war, Joe Rogan is ecstatic, and both fighters congratulate each other on the great bout. 

After the commercial, the referee pulls both Silva and Weidman to the center of the cage for the official judges decision. Everyone is the statiums heart is racing as Bruce Buffer is getting ready to announce the winner of this bout.

- Eddie Marcs scores the contest 48 - 47: Silva

- Ricardo Almeida scores the contest 48 - 47: Weidman

- and Cecil Peoples scores the contest 49 - 46 for your winner by Split Decision...

...AND STILL THE UNDESPUTED MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD, ANDERSON "THE SPIDER" SILVA!!!

The announcement is greeted with a mixture of cheers and boos as most people feel the decision was contraversial and felt Weidman won the bout not to mention the belt. Silvas camp celebrates while Weidmans camp is outraged.

During the press conference, Dana announces that there will be an immediate rematch because of the contraversial nature of the decision. Throughout the coming months, UFC fighters are asked who they thought won, some saying they thought Weidman should've won, others saying Silva deserved the victory.

Despite the immediate rematch, Silva injures himself during training camp, and will be out for another 4 months. Weidman opts to take a fight before than, that fighter being Vitor Belfort. Weidman defeats Vitor Belfort by TKO (punches) in the second rd in his home country of Brazil. In the post fight interview, Chris Weidman calls out Silva saying "This time, I'm ready.". By this time, most MMA Fans are absolutely certain Chris Weidman will end Silvas undefeated reign of terror in the UFC. 

5 months later, Silva and Weidman step into the cage once again to settle the score. First rd, Silva wobbles Weidman with a devastating punch. Weidman survives the rd after an early onsaught from Silva. Second rd starts and it's the polar opposite as Weidman takes Silva down within the first ten seconds, and lands many solid combinations on top throughout the rd. Third rd starts annd Weidman attempts to take Silva down. However, after Silva stuffs the TD attempt, Weidman backs away and they feel each other out until halfway through the second rd when Weidman abruptly hurts his knee, rendering Silva the winner by injury default. As Silva avoids defeat yet again, fans and fighters alike question rather the Weidman knee injury was legitimate, or fake because he was afraid of losing a second title shot. Chris Weidman, not long after, tweets pictures of his dislocated knee, and ending all suspicions on him faking the knee injury.

Before they get a third chance to fight each other to end all questions, Silva retires and Weidman wins the vacant middleweight championship against Renaldo Souza.

That's what I see happening...:thumb01:


----------



## Soojooko

dlxrevolution said:


> My prediction...
> 
> Silva looks dangerous, but noticably slower than his Bonner fight, meaning that age has seemingly caught up to him. Chris Weidman doesn't quite manage to dominate the way Chael did, however he still gets the takedowns from Rd 1 up to Rd 4 to avoid Silvas absolute worst punishment. Throughout rounds 1 - 4, Silva lands some deadly combinations, while Weidman lands some devastating combinations of his own, and because Weidman got the takedowns, many people feel that he won the majority of those rds, meaning Silva MUST finish Weidman in the last round (ala Silva/Sonnen 1). Rd 5 comes arounds, Weidman gasses and Silva lands a flurry of punches on Weidman throughout the round, nearly finishing him but Weidman miraculously survives the late onslaught, and in most peoples eyes, to get one of the greatest upsets in MMA History. It has been a war, Joe Rogan is ecstatic, and both fighters congratulate each other on the great bout.
> 
> After the commercial, the referee pulls both Silva and Weidman to the center of the cage for the official judges decision. Everyone is the statiums heart is racing as Bruce Buffer is getting ready to announce the winner of this bout.
> 
> - Eddie Marcs scores the contest 48 - 47: Silva
> 
> - Ricardo Almeida scores the contest 48 - 47: Weidman
> 
> - and Cecil Peoples scores the contest 49 - 46 for your winner by Split Decision...
> 
> ...AND STILL THE UNDESPUTED MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD, ANDERSON "THE SPIDER" SILVA!!!
> 
> The announcement is greeted with a mixture of cheers and boos as most people feel the decision was contraversial and felt Weidman won the bout not to mention the belt. Silvas camp celebrates while Weidmans camp is outraged.
> 
> During the press conference, Dana announces that there will be an immediate rematch because of the contraversial nature of the decision. Throughout the coming months, UFC fighters are asked who they thought won, some saying they thought Weidman should've won, others saying Silva deserved the victory.
> 
> Despite the immediate rematch, Silva injures himself during training camp, and will be out for another 4 months. Weidman opts to take a fight before than, that fighter being Vitor Belfort. Weidman defeats Vitor Belfort by TKO (punches) in the second rd in his home country of Brazil. In the post fight interview, Chris Weidman calls out Silva saying "This time, I'm ready.". By this time, most MMA Fans are absolutely certain Chris Weidman will end Silvas undefeated reign of terror in the UFC.
> 
> 5 months later, Silva and Weidman step into the cage once again to settle the score. First rd, Silva wobbles Weidman with a devastating punch. Weidman survives the rd after an early onsaught from Silva. Second rd starts and it's the polar opposite as Weidman takes Silva down within the first ten seconds, and lands many solid combinations on top throughout the rd. Third rd starts annd Weidman attempts to take Silva down. However, after Silva stuffs the TD attempt, Weidman backs away and they feel each other out until halfway through the second rd when Weidman abruptly hurts his knee, rendering Silva the winner by injury default. As Silva avoids defeat yet again, fans and fighters alike question rather the Weidman knee injury was legitimate, or fake because he was afraid of losing a second title shot. Chris Weidman, not long after, tweets pictures of his dislocated knee, and ending all suspicions on him faking the knee injury.
> 
> Before they get a third chance to fight each other to end all questions, Silva retires and  Weidman wins the vacant middleweight championship against Renaldo Souza.
> 
> That's what I see happening...:thumb01:


Dont be silly. That'll never happen. What will happen is at 20 seconds into round 3 a tear will appear in the time/space continuum, blending Silva and Weidman together forming a fearsome beast... The Wanderman. This creature will go on to devour the planet and all things on it.

Sig bet?


----------



## Big_Charm

dlxrevolution said:


> My prediction...
> 
> Silva looks dangerous, but noticably slower than his Bonner fight, meaning that age has seemingly caught up to him. Chris Weidman doesn't quite manage to dominate the way Chael did, however he still gets the takedowns from Rd 1 up to Rd 4 to avoid Silvas absolute worst punishment. Throughout rounds 1 - 4, Silva lands some deadly combinations, while Weidman lands some devastating combinations of his own, and because Weidman got the takedowns, many people feel that he won the majority of those rds, meaning Silva MUST finish Weidman in the last round (ala Silva/Sonnen 1). Rd 5 comes arounds, Weidman gasses and Silva lands a flurry of punches on Weidman throughout the round, nearly finishing him but Weidman miraculously survives the late onslaught, and in most peoples eyes, to get one of the greatest upsets in MMA History. It has been a war, Joe Rogan is ecstatic, and both fighters congratulate each other on the great bout.
> 
> After the commercial, the referee pulls both Silva and Weidman to the center of the cage for the official judges decision. Everyone is the statiums heart is racing as Bruce Buffer is getting ready to announce the winner of this bout.
> 
> - Eddie Marcs scores the contest 48 - 47: Silva
> 
> - Ricardo Almeida scores the contest 48 - 47: Weidman
> 
> - and Cecil Peoples scores the contest 49 - 46 for your winner by Split Decision...
> 
> ...AND STILL THE UNDESPUTED MIDDLEWEIGHT CHAMPION OF THE WORLD, ANDERSON "THE SPIDER" SILVA!!!
> 
> The announcement is greeted with a mixture of cheers and boos as most people feel the decision was contraversial and felt Weidman won the bout not to mention the belt. Silvas camp celebrates while Weidmans camp is outraged.
> 
> During the press conference, Dana announces that there will be an immediate rematch because of the contraversial nature of the decision. Throughout the coming months, UFC fighters are asked who they thought won, some saying they thought Weidman should've won, others saying Silva deserved the victory.
> 
> Despite the immediate rematch, Silva injures himself during training camp, and will be out for another 4 months. Weidman opts to take a fight before than, that fighter being Vitor Belfort. Weidman defeats Vitor Belfort by TKO (punches) in the second rd in his home country of Brazil. In the post fight interview, Chris Weidman calls out Silva saying "This time, I'm ready.". By this time, most MMA Fans are absolutely certain Chris Weidman will end Silvas undefeated reign of terror in the UFC.
> 
> 5 months later, Silva and Weidman step into the cage once again to settle the score. First rd, Silva wobbles Weidman with a devastating punch. Weidman survives the rd after an early onsaught from Silva. Second rd starts and it's the polar opposite as Weidman takes Silva down within the first ten seconds, and lands many solid combinations on top throughout the rd. Third rd starts annd Weidman attempts to take Silva down. However, after Silva stuffs the TD attempt, Weidman backs away and they feel each other out until halfway through the second rd when Weidman abruptly hurts his knee, rendering Silva the winner by injury default. As Silva avoids defeat yet again, fans and fighters alike question rather the Weidman knee injury was legitimate, or fake because he was afraid of losing a second title shot. Chris Weidman, not long after, tweets pictures of his dislocated knee, and ending all suspicions on him faking the knee injury.
> 
> Before they get a third chance to fight each other to end all questions, Silva retires and Weidman wins the vacant middleweight championship against Renaldo Souza.
> 
> That's what I see happening...:thumb01:



I loved the effort that went into this, but I see Silva dominating Chris other than a few takedowns. I also see Vitor T/KOing Chris not the other way around.

This saturday will be interesting though!


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I would say it would be a pretty massive upset if Silva lost. The best fighter in the world losing is huge. Especially to a guy with 9 freaking fights. Silva has more title defenses than Weidman has total fights.


----------



## jonnyg4508

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would say it would be a pretty massive upset if Silva lost. The best fighter in the world losing is huge. Especially to a guy with 9 freaking fights. Silva has more title defenses than Weidman has total fights.


But what does that even matter? Isn't the matchup what matters? What if Okami beat Anderson? Would that be not as big of an upset because Okami is an experienced fighter who has been in the UFC? 

The matchup is what is important. And it would be a smaller upset than anyone Silva has fought recently besides Chael the 2nd time.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

jonnyg4508 said:


> But what does that even matter? Isn't the matchup what matters? What if Okami beat Anderson? Would that be not as big of an upset because Okami is an experienced fighter who has been in the UFC?
> 
> The matchup is what is important. And it would be a smaller upset than anyone Silva has fought recently besides Chael the 2nd time.


I agree to a certain extent. Weidman is a big guy and has a style that could cause problems for Silva. But he is terribly inexperienced when compared to Silva and he hasn't really even knocked off a single top MW. He has been impressive but he hasn't really done anything that makes me think it wouldn't be a huge upset to knock off the best fighter alive.


----------



## Soojooko

HitOrGetHit said:


> I would say it would be a pretty massive upset if Silva lost. The best fighter in the world losing is huge. Especially to a guy with 9 freaking fights. Silva has more title defenses than Weidman has total fights.


Let me put it this way:

How many people are giving Chris a chance of winning?

And how many people gave Serra a chance of beating GSP?


I understand the term "upset" can be taken in all kinds of ways. I agree that Silva losing to anybody outside of Bones would be an pretty big upset... and pretty upsetting for a lot of us. That's one type of upset. However, Serra beating GSP is what I would call a proper upset. Buster Douglas proportions. Totally incomparable to Weidman beating Silva in my book.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Soojooko said:


> Let me put it this way:
> 
> How many people are giving Chris a chance of winning?
> 
> And how many people gave Serra a chance of beating GSP?
> 
> 
> I understand the term "upset" can be taken in all kinds of ways. I agree that Silva losing to anybody outside of Bones would be an pretty big upset... and pretty upsetting for a lot of us. That's one type of upset. However, Serra beating GSP is what I would call a proper upset. Buster Douglas proportions. Totally incomparable to Weidman beating Silva in my book.


I wasn't comparing GSP/Serra to Silva/Weidman.


----------



## jonnyg4508

I would call any other current MW beating Anderson a bigger upset than if Weidman were to win. Hence I give him the best chance out of any MW today.


----------



## Soojooko

HitOrGetHit said:


> I wasn't comparing GSP/Serra to Silva/Weidman.


No, not directly. Just pointing out that if we are to consider Weidman beating Silva a major upset, then im not sure what words are left to describe a fight like Serra vs GSP, which is *the* yardstick as far as upsets in MMA go.

This is why - in context - I find it hard to look at a Weidman victory as anything that special.


----------



## dlxrevolution

Soojooko said:


> Dont be silly. That'll never happen. What will happen is at 20 seconds into round 3 a tear will appear in the time/space continuum, blending Silva and Weidman together forming a fearsome beast... The Wanderman. This creature will go on to devour the planet and all things on it.
> 
> Sig bet?


Anderis "The Weider" Silvman? No way I'm betting against that.:happy03:


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Soojooko said:


> No, not directly. Just pointing out that if we are to consider Weidman beating Silva a major upset, then im not sure what words are left to describe a fight like Serra vs GSP, which is *the* yardstick as far as upsets in MMA go.
> 
> This is why - in context - I find it hard to look at a Weidman victory as anything that special.


That's fine. We just have different opinions. I think a newcomer with 9 total fights and zero wins over top contenders knocking off arguably the best fighter to ever live is quite an upset.


----------



## Soojooko

HitOrGetHit said:


> That's fine. We just have different opinions. I think a newcomer with 9 total fights and zero wins over top contenders knocking off arguably the best fighter to ever live is quite an upset.


On a slight tangent, do you believe he will lose sometime or retire undefeated?


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Soojooko said:


> On a slight tangent, do you believe he will lose sometime or retire undefeated?


I'm not sure. I think he _could_ retire undefeated. Anything can happen though and at some point I think someone will knock him off if he sticks around long enough.


----------



## Soojooko

HitOrGetHit said:


> I'm not sure. I think he _could_ retire undefeated. Anything can happen though and at some point I think someone will knock him off if he sticks around long enough.


I love the man, but im pretty convinced he will lose before he retires. I would love for him not to of course.

I guess thats why I wouldnt be too surprised. He's 38. Has had a lot of fights. If he makes it past Weidman I think he may well not lose to any other MW for at least 2 years.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Soojooko said:


> I love the man, but im pretty convinced he will lose before he retires. I would love for him not to of course.
> 
> I guess thats why I wouldnt be too surprised. He's 38. Has had a lot of fights. If he makes it past Weidman I think he may well not lose to any other MW for at least 2 years.


I wonder if Anderson is by any chance aiming to break a few age records Randy possesses, like:

-Oldest fighter to win a title in UFC history (43 years, 255 days) (He would have to lose to break this one - or at 205???)
-Oldest fighter to defend a title in UFC history (44 years, 65 days)
-Oldest fighter to win a fight in UFC history (47 years, 68 days)


----------



## osmium

Soojooko said:


> No, not directly. Just pointing out that if we are to consider Weidman beating Silva a major upset, then im not sure what words are left to describe a fight like Serra vs GSP, which is *the* yardstick as far as upsets in MMA go.


Divine intervention.


----------



## SM33

I'll shorten my response to Weidman hopefuls, there is literally no logical reason to bet against Anderson in this fight. I can't be assed to type the rest.

Sure, bet if you have a gut feeling or believe in the kid that much, but there is no LOGICAL reason to.


----------



## LL

SM33 said:


> I'll shorten my response to Weidman hopefuls, there is literally no logical reason to bet against Anderson in this fight. I can't be assed to type the rest.
> 
> Sure, bet if you have a gut feeling or believe in the kid that much, but there is no LOGICAL reason to.


Except for the whole Chael Sonnen beating him down for 23 minutes thing. 

Put a wrestler whose as well versed at jujitsu as Weidman is and Anderson has a problem. Throw in the fact Weidman isn't afraid of him and his chances are good.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freiermuth

Glad to see the vote % about 85/15, just reading some threads it seemed that Chris had a lot of folks picking him to win but this result seems more like what I expected.


----------



## Iuanes

Soojooko said:


> No, not directly. Just pointing out that if we are to consider Weidman beating Silva a major upset, then im not sure what words are left to describe a fight like Serra vs GSP, which is *the* yardstick as far as upsets in MMA go.
> 
> This is why - in context - I find it hard to look at a Weidman victory as anything that special.


Well, Serra beating GSP was the biggest upset in UFC history. You can't consider other upsets not upsets because they weren't of the magnitude of GSP vs Serra.

I wouldn't necessarily consider Weidman a huge upset simply because there is a reasonable amount of people thinking he could take it, and stylistically, he's in the right area.


----------



## Soojooko

Iuanes said:


> I wouldn't necessarily consider Weidman a huge upset simply because there is a reasonable amount of people thinking he could take it, and stylistically, he's in the right area.


Thats my point. There are too many people picking Weidman for it to be considered any kind of huge upset.


----------



## JWP

Freiermuth said:


> Glad to see the vote % about 85/15, just reading some threads it seemed that Chris had a lot of folks picking him to win but this result seems more like what I expected.



LL usually posts a lot on the subject so it probly seems like more for some ppl


----------



## LL

JWP said:


> LL usually posts a lot on the subject so it probly seems like more for some ppl


Mhmm.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

LL said:


> Throw in the FACT Weidman isn't afraid of him and his chances are good.


FACT? Cool story, LL.


----------



## LL

MMA-Sportsman said:


> FACT? Cool story, LL.


Weidman has called him out for a year. I doubt he's scurred.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rebonecrusher

I feel Weidman is probably the biggest threat to Anderson's title since Dan Henderson. I do see the potential of a Weidman victory. But I gotta go with Silva I think he'll pull it out. I see Weidman having his moments but at some point getting caught and stopped by Silva.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

LL said:


> Weidman has called him out for a year. I doubt he's scurred.


Oh I get that. He is brave and confident in his skills and won't back down from his opportunity to be the greatest. What I really ment was like who among us never got scared before an important test or job interview, right? And that certainly affects us somehow. 
I couldn't blame Weidman if he is experiencing goose bumps. I would.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

For everybody that says weidman has only had 9 fights.... jon jones had 13 fights before he crushed the title holder and didn't beta anyone that great along the way so this experience talk is a bunch of nonsense imo.


----------



## Roflcopter

If only Chris Weidman was Jon Jones.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Because that was my point right? jesus christ


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> For everybody that says weidman has only had 9 fights.... jon jones had 13 fights before he crushed the title holder and didn't beta anyone that great along the way so this experience talk is a bunch of nonsense imo.


I dont see a problem here. Before Jones title fight plenty of us we're saying hes still green. Of course he went on to prove himself very much the real deal. For example, there we're valid questions regards his chin and his ability off his back. The chin question got answered when Bones ate a full right from Bader and didnt flinch at all. He also ate a hard shot from Rashad. Did nothing. His ability off his back is still kind of unknown so theres still some questions there.

Nobody saying Chris is green is suggesting he also wont turn out to be an amazing fighter. There's a good chance he'll turn out to be something very special. But until we see all facets of his game pushed to limits, we wont really know. Theres nothing wrong with this assumption.

Thats the thing about Anderson. We've seen him in all kinds of situation and hes come through. Theres no area we've yet to see him dragged into.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> I dont see a problem here. Before Jones title fight plenty of us we're saying hes still green. Of course he went on to prove himself very much the real deal. For example, there we're valid questions regards his chin and his ability off his back. The chin question got answered when Bones ate a full right from Bader and didnt flinch at all. He also ate a hard shot from Rashad. Did nothing. His ability off his back is still kind of unknown so theres still some questions there.
> 
> Nobody saying Chris is green is suggesting he also wont turn out to be an amazing fighter. There's a good chance he'll turn out to be something very special. But until we see all facets of his game pushed to limits, we wont really know. Theres nothing wrong with this assumption.
> 
> Thats the thing about Anderson. We've seen him in all kinds of situation and hes come through. Theres no area we've yet to see him dragged into.


I just think the experience thing is a bunch of bs, I mean you can say GSP lost to hughes young but really not long after he pounded him and took the title anyways. I don't see anything chris would gain by getting more experience if anything that gives anderson more ammunation if he has more footage on him and knows his weaknesses.


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> I just think the experience thing is a bunch of bs, I mean you can say GSP lost to hughes young but really not long after he pounded him and took the title anyways. I don't see anything chris would gain by getting more experience if anything that gives anderson more ammunation if he has more footage on him and knows his weaknesses.


Experience is everything. How can you dismiss it so easily? Its fights like GSP vs Serra that makes a fighter change his game. Without that experience, GSP would be a different fighter.

Chris right now is super confident. He's convinced he'll never lose. If he loses or takes a beating, it'll change him no matter which way you cut it. It might change him for the worse... or for the better, but it'll change him. Thats what experience does to a fighter.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> Experience is everything. How can you dismiss it so easily? Its fights like GSP vs Serra that makes a fighter change his game. Without that experience, GSP would be a different fighter.
> 
> Chris right now is super confident. He's convinced he'll never lose. If he loses or takes a beating, it'll change him no matter which way you cut it. It might change him for the worse... or for the better, but it'll change him. Thats what experience does to a fighter.


It's better weidman take him on now when anderson has little info on him and weaknesses than say later if someone puts him in serious trouble or whatever and it's an easy blueprint for anderson to use. Weidman has the advantage of knowing anderson's only weakness being he doesn't do much from the bottom and anyone with a good bjj game and good wrestling can make him very uncomfortable.


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> It's better weidman take him on now when anderson has little info on him and weaknesses than say later if someone puts him in serious trouble or whatever and it's an easy blueprint for anderson to use. Weidman has the advantage of knowing anderson's only weakness being he doesn't do much from the bottom and anyone with a good bjj game and good wrestling can make him very uncomfortable.


Its not rocket science. Silva is gonna want to stand with Weidman, whos going to do everything to take the fight down. They both know where the other is weakest. Difference is, Silva has been taken into those deep waters before. He's been very uncomfortable many times and come through to win. Weidman has no idea what it feels like to be under the cosh. These experiences mean a lot to a fighter.

Again, im not saying that Chris isnt going to prove himself to be an absurdly good fighter. But you cant dismiss experience. Weidman having all that tape to look at wont help him. Because Silva is rarely consistent with his techniques. Im sure Chris knows this.


----------



## LL

Soojooko said:


> Experience is everything. How can you dismiss it so easily? Its fights like GSP vs Serra that makes a fighter change his game. Without that experience, GSP would be a different fighter.
> 
> Chris right now is super confident. He's convinced he'll never lose. If he loses or takes a beating, it'll change him no matter which way you cut it. It might change him for the worse... or for the better, but it'll change him. Thats what experience does to a fighter.


Experience is everything? 

Shogun had ten times the experience Jones had.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soojooko

LL said:


> Experience is everything?
> 
> Shogun had ten times the experience Jones had.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Rua had 140 fights when he fought Bones? Wow. I had no idea. I stand corrected.

I cant believe I'm in here arguing the merits of experience in the fight game with you people. If you dont think experience means much, then that's fine. I'm just gonna back away because this argument is absurd.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

it doesn't mean much, people have a shite ton of fights and yet they never even come close to getting a title shot. Do you think travis wiuff would ever be a top 10 ufc lhw? he's had like 80 fights so he has the experience. 

It's as simple as skills and confidence that makes the man, rich franklin certainly had more experience and title fights than silva coming into both of their fights. BJ Penn debuted in the UFC.


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> it doesn't mean much, people have a shite ton of fights and yet they never even come close to getting a title shot. Do you think travis wiuff would ever be a top 10 ufc lhw? he's had like 80 fights so he has the experience.
> 
> It's as simple as skills and confidence that makes the man, rich franklin certainly had more experience and title fights than silva coming into both of their fights. BJ Penn debuted in the UFC.


Dude, what are you going on about? All of those fighters are better for their experience, not worse. Travis Wiuff might be shit, but he would have been a lot shittier if he had had 10% of his fights. Same goes for any fighter. Come on now. I cant believe I'm listening to this.

Are you seriously suggesting Chris is better off against Silva with 9 fights then he would have been if he had 20 under his belt? Seriously?? :confused02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> Dude, what are you going on about? All of those fighters are better for their experience, not worse. Travis Wiuff might be shit, but he would have been a lot shittier if he had had 10% of his fights. Same goes for any fighter. Come on now. I cant believe I'm listening to this.
> 
> Are you seriously suggesting Chris is better off against Silva with 9 fights then he would have been if he had 20 under his belt? Seriously?? :confused02:


Yes because he is younger, no one knows how to beat him, his confidence is sky high and the longer you wait the worse your chances are. 

Jose Aldo didn't need more than 9 fights to know he was the best in the world, jon jones well we know that story, cain has looked the same since day one and no travis wiuff would have been better without the experience because he wouldn't be a slow old man like jeff monsoon who has been figured out a million times. And lets not forget about jens pulver vs joe lauzon..


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> Yes because he is younger, no one knows how to beat him, his confidence is sky high and the longer you wait the worse your chances are.
> 
> Jose Aldo didn't need more than 9 fights to know he was the best in the world, jon jones well we know that story, cain has looked the same since day one and no travis wiuff would have been better without the experience because he wouldn't be a slow old man like jeff monsoon who has been figured out a million times. And lets not forget about jens pulver vs joe lauzon..


Jose Aldo was better for having nine fights though, right? Jon Jones was also better for having the 14 fights he had before facing Rua. etc.

Or are you suggesting 1-0 Bones was as good as 14-0 Bones? That he didnt improve at all in those 14 fights?

Old age and injury is what fecks up fighters, not experience. In 95% of cases, a 27 year old stud with 20 fights under his belt is going to be better then he was at 21. How anyone can deny this is mind boggling.

Jesus H christ mary mother of god help me... I cant believe what im reading here. I know ive said this before, but I really need to stop now before my brain dribbles out of nostrils.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Explain to me how you think chris would be better for having more fights and giving anderson more proven holes to exploit instead of having to figure it out during the fight. And the little jon jones holes has in his game has been been seen because of more experience, no one knew how to beat him before the shogun fight. 

Then after the machida defense people now said he has troubled with fast in and out fighters for the future, in the rashad fight it was over hand rights and for vitor it was bjj defense. But he won the title before anyone could see any of this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Experience isn't everything, but it does count for a lot. It shouldn't even be a debate since it is literally factual information. The more you do something, the easier it becomes to replicate in the future. Anyone that doesn't believe that is just ignorant to the topic at hand.

This doesn't mean Weidman will lose, but it is a positive for Anderson that he is the much more experienced fighter.


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> Explain to me how you think chris would be better for having more fights and giving anderson more proven holes to exploit


Because, my upside-down friend, more fights = more experience = the more chance you have closed your holes and become more well rounded.

Come on now. I see you point. I dont agree. You dont agree. Lets say bollocks to this nonsense for now. They'll be plenty to discuss after the fight.

Big bummer for me is that I wont get to see the fight until the following Friday! ARRRrrrrggg.:thumbsdown: I wont be able to witness the immediate aftermath. Im going to have to avoid all MMA media online for almost a week.

I hope you guys enjoy the carnage. I'll be arriving late with my unique blend of measured opinion and festering horseshit. I suspect it'll rumble on a while.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> Because, my upside-down friend, more fights = more experience = the more chance you have closed your holes and become more well rounded.
> 
> Come on now. I see you point. I dont agree. You dont agree. Lets say bollocks to this nonsense for now. They'll be plenty to discuss after the fight.
> 
> Big bummer for me is that I wont get to see the fight until the following Friday! ARRRrrrrggg.:thumbsdown: I wont be able to witness the immediate aftermath. Im going to have to avoid all MMA media online for almost a week.
> 
> I hope you guys enjoy the carnage. I'll be arriving late with my unique blend of measured opinion and festering horseshit. I suspect it'll rumble on a while.


jesus, good luck trying to avoid every kind of media for a week about that


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> jesus, good luck trying to avoid every kind of media for a week about that


I might have to actually do some work.:thumbsdown:


----------



## AmdM

I can already imagine you at the pub when someone says to other:
"So, did you watch the ass woopin Silva gave to Weidman last night?"


----------



## Soojooko

AmdM said:


> I can already imagine you at the pub when someone says to other:
> "So, did you watch the ass woopin Silva gave to Weidman last night?"


Naaa... I cant say ive ever heard anybody talking MMA in public. It's nowhere near popular enough. I have my circle of friends that I watch it with and they'll be joining me on Friday. As long as I dont come to MMAF I should be safe.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

HitOrGetHit said:


> Experience isn't everything, but it does count for a lot. It shouldn't even be a debate since it is literally factual information. The more you do something, the easier it becomes to replicate in the future. Anyone that doesn't believe that is just ignorant to the topic at hand.
> 
> This doesn't mean Weidman will lose, but it is a positive for Anderson that he is the much more experienced fighter.


Quoted for truth. To dismiss experience is the same as feeling cool about jumping in a flight with two co-pilots in the cockpit of the jetliner.


----------



## osmium

There are points where you get diminishing returns with training and where with age your lessened athletic abilities are balanced out with all of the training and knowledge you have accumulated. Optimally you want to be where GSP is right now in his career. Anderson is well past his athletic prime but he has managed to still not lose in the UFC yet because his starting point for natural abilities was so much higher than the average fighter. 

So these things are balancing out for him it just isn't as detrimental to him as it is to most. Experience is generally overrated in all sports; you really only end up with a handful of years where it can be a huge advantage in most cases. If you have a long career maybe a third of it at most is spent in that time frame.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

osmium said:


> There are points where you get diminishing returns with training and where with age your lessened athletic abilities are balanced out with all of the training and knowledge you have accumulated. Optimally you want to be where GSP is right now in his career. Anderson is well past his athletic prime but he has managed to still not lose in the UFC yet because his starting point for natural abilities was so much higher than the average fighter.
> 
> So these things are balancing out for him it just isn't as detrimental to him as it is to most. Experience is generally overrated in all sports; you really only end up with a handful of years where it can be a huge advantage in most cases. If you have a long career maybe a third of it at most is spent in that time frame.


I do agree with most of this. But when comparing someone like Silva to someone with 9 fights, experience definitely counts for something.

But like I have said, I am not saying this is why Chris will lose or that he will lose, but I think there is a wide enough gap in their experience for it to be meaningful.


----------



## osmium

HitOrGetHit said:


> I do agree with most of this. But when comparing someone like Silva to someone with 9 fights, experience definitely counts for something.
> 
> But like I have said, I am not saying this is why Chris will lose or that he will lose, but I think there is a wide enough gap in their experience for it to be meaningful.


Well that kind of depends where the fight takes place. Chris has plenty of experience grappling and I don't think having a few more years of striking experience would help him at all standing. So if experience becomes a factor it will likely be in how well Andy does on the ground against him as a tangible measure and with things like preparation, weight cutting, and focus while fighting.


----------



## Soojooko

osmium said:


> So if experience becomes a factor it will likely be in how well Andy does on the ground against him as a tangible measure and with things like preparation, weight cutting, and focus while fighting.


... and focus while fighting is no small thing.

Experience being in some kind of trouble is worth its weight in gold in sports, especially the fight game. As far as I can see, Chris has waltzed through his fighting career so far. No bad thing in itself. Very impressive actually. But he's never been anywhere near any kind of solid pressure, be it on the feet or the ground.

Like I said before, I would say with all confidence that mostly all fighters around 33 years old or younger are all considerably better then they we're a decade earlier. Its not exactly a small window of thier career. Its the vast majority. Most fighters will retire around 37/38 at the latest. Thats around 70% of their career where they are in prime physical shape. During this window experience counts for an awful lot.

To put it simply, no fighter at 33 would be better if they had half the fights. It makes no sense. To dismiss experience as some kind of bonus that carries little weight is, to me, an absurd idea. :confused02:


----------



## MagiK11

Soojooko said:


> Because, my upside-down friend, more fights = more experience = the more chance you have closed your holes and become more well rounded.
> 
> Come on now. I see you point. I dont agree. You dont agree. Lets say bollocks to this nonsense for now. They'll be plenty to discuss after the fight.
> 
> *Big bummer for me is that I wont get to see the fight until the following Friday! ARRRrrrrggg.:thumbsdown: I wont be able to witness the immediate aftermath. Im going to have to avoid all MMA media online for almost a week.*
> 
> I hope you guys enjoy the carnage. I'll be arriving late with my unique blend of measured opinion and festering horseshit. I suspect it'll rumble on a while.


Don't worry, I'll pm you the results. :laugh:


----------



## Stapler

Such a good fight that you really can't count out either guy. On one hand, you have Anderson Silva. Known as the greatest of all time by many. How can you honestly say that you are 100% convinced that he is going to lose? I feel like you'd have to be a hater to be 100% convinced that he's going to be beat by a guy as green in MMA as Weidman.

On the other hand, you have Chris Weidman, a guy with the right style to give Silva problems. Big guy, great wrestling, great BJJ, and with youth on his side. I don't think someone could be 100% convinced that he can't walk away with the UFC middleweight championship when considering his style. Then again, it's also weird to be 100% convinced that he will walk away with it considering he has only had 9 pro MMA fights with his biggest wins being over K1 Maia who is now a welterweight, and Mark Munoz. I get it that he fought Maia on short notice, but still. Both guys have legit excuses for that fight. Mark Munoz.. People like to say he came in out of shape which he probably did, but it's still a win. I'm just not that impressed with that win because I don't think Munoz is as great as some people make him out to be. Watch his fight with Kendall Grove, a guy no longer in the UFC. Munoz was getting wrecked up until Grove's weak chin showed it's face.

That being said, despite Weidman's inexperience, he's still got the style to give Silva problems and that shouldn't be overlooked. If I had to pick a winner, I'd choose Anderson Silva because he's known as the greatest of all time for a reason. I don't see Weidman submitting him and I have a hard time believing he can control him for a decision. Silva has a lot of time to make something happen and he usually does. It's well accepted that this is the best opponent Weidman has ever faced and no one else he has faced even comes close in my opinion.

I still wouldn't be too surprised though if Weidman did pull it off, and that's why I'm not writing him off completely. I'd be a little surprised just because it would mean that Silva has finally lost in the UFC, but it wouldn't be a huge shock to me.


----------



## SM33

Experience is powerful. Young hunger is equally powerful. It's down to the individual to embrace experience/naivety/both, and unleash it's full potential.

Silva is very good at the 'both' part, so who's stronger mentally? Anderson all day IMO, even more so when you consider Weidman's circumstances leading up to this fight.

Forget 'styles make fights', Anderson is proven against all types. Vitor knocking guys out left and right? Silva KO's him in the first. Chael thrashing everyone on the ground? Silva submits him. 9-0 fighter coming off a year out due to injury? Not an attractive bet.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Damn, I shouldn't have watched the Countdown. Now I am uncomfortably concerned. Never mind. Anderson will hopefully find his way as usual. Besides, if the Countdown made Oliveira look like a legitimate threat to Edgar, whatever. :laugh:


----------



## tap nap or snap

is chris an orthodox or south paw fighter, anderson fights from way back and is the devil to take down for orthodox guys, I think sonnen had a lot success on his take downs because he was also a south paw, and was closer. There was a bloody elbow article on this. if i can find it i will post a link.


----------



## Life B Ez

tap nap or snap said:


> is chris an orthodox or south paw fighter, anderson fights from way back and is the devil to take down for orthodox guys, I think sonnen had a lot success on his take downs because he was also a south paw, and was closer. There was a bloody elbow article on this. if i can find it i will post a link.


I believe he's orthodox, however Okami is a southpaw and he had no success. I think Chael was successful because he came forward and didn't let Anderson get timing and space. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Way pumped for this fight. Betting big on Anderson because these are the best odds he's had in a long time. Would truly not be surprised to see Weidman pull off the upset though. This is a fight where I will be happy regardless of who wins. 

My logic says Silva in 1.


----------



## BrutalKO

...Weidman clearly is going to have to rely on his BJJ & great wrestling and make it a war if he wants to decision Anderson. Weidman's striking isn't on a level high enough to catch and finish Silva. Silva's head movement is practically the best out there. Weidman needs to _carefully_ be aggressive coming forward on Silva putting him against the cage or on his back with solid TD's. Chris being a freakish submission wrestler, As Cormier stated " Chris cannot stand with Anderson". We all can pretty much agree on that. Weidman I believe is the future of the MW Division but he won't break Anderson's will. Nobody has yet. Time & time again Anderson will find that one opening that becomes the beginning of the end. If Anderson's last 3 fights were decisions, I would give Weidman a huge advantage but they weren't. Anderson is still finishing his fights at 185 & 205 in devastating fashion.


----------



## the ultimate

Life B Ez said:


> I believe he's orthodox, however Okami is a southpaw and he had no success. I think Chael was successful because he came forward and didn't let Anderson get timing and space.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


And Anderson was waiting for the takedowns which let Sonnen catch him with strikes. Okami didn't threaten with his grappling so Anderson easily figured him out.

Weidman needs to keep Anderson guessing and not let him find his range.


----------



## No_Mercy

I think Weidman is going to press the action looking for the finish. He's going to realize how slippery and wily Anderson is. I do see Weidman getting the takedowns and control, landing shots but for maybe a few rounds or maybe more. But part of it is Anderson having confidence in his guard and testing Weidman. Of course he'll try to stand it up, but he's fully prepared to get taken down. He's been there before. From there I'd have to say his plan is to stifle and frustrate Weidman into making a mistake. Herb will stand it up if Weidman isn't doing anything then Weidman will move forward again with a sense of urgency to close the gap and go for the takedown. It's what he does. By then (2nd/3rd-championship rounds) I do believe Anderson will have a plan. Sometimes...a lot of times he does things on the fly such as baiting Bonnar to brawl/clinch against the fence.

This is a very good test to see how Anderson would do against the LHW title holder. Weidman is pretty similar except the LHW title holder is significantly bigger. 

I don't think Weidman should have stepped up to Anderson like that that's for sure.


----------



## rabakill

I can't wait until the cage closes to see what Weidman does. Will he have an adrenalin dump and panic? He might lose all his confidence when he realizes he's actually in the cage with Anderson, or he might not and come out attacking like he needs to. The first 30 seconds will dictate the pace probably. if Weidman stays at range he's done, Weidman has the tools theoretically to beat Anderson in terms of skillset matchups but Anderson always finds a way to win, so far.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

rabakill said:


> I can't wait until the cage closes to see what Weidman does. Will he have an adrenalin dump and panic? He might lose all his confidence when he realizes he's actually in the cage with Anderson, or he might not and come out attacking like he needs to. The first 30 seconds will dictate the pace probably. if Weidman stays at range he's done, Weidman has the tools theoretically to beat Anderson in terms of skillset matchups but Anderson always finds a way to win, so far.


Weidman has been a high level competitive athlete his entire life. I doubt he'll have an adrenaline dump. I also doubt his confidence will dwindle easily. If Weidman can hit TD's all day against Munoz... he'll get it against Silva.

I'm more interested to see how Silva reacts if a guy like Weidman gets mount on him...


----------



## Freiermuth

AS looked lean and mean at weigh-ins as usual. Mentally he's always there so only way I see him losing is getting taken down early and losing a lot of his explosiveness he would otherwise have in the 2nd and beyond.

I think he will finish it standing or the beginning of the end will be from a punch/kick/knee. Chris is a little slow on the feet and I don't think he is as good as Chael for MMA takedowns.

Looking forward to this fight still since Chris is a tough SOB and you know its going to be awesome either way it goes!


----------



## osmium

PheelGoodInc said:


> *Weidman has been a high level competitive athlete his entire life. I doubt he'll have an adrenaline dump.* I also doubt his confidence will dwindle easily. If Weidman can hit TD's all day against Munoz... he'll get it against Silva.
> 
> I'm more interested to see how Silva reacts if a guy like Weidman gets mount on him...


Phil vs Rashad. Being the mainevent and being watched by millions of people in a high profile match is totally different from college wrestling.


----------



## JWP

49-9

i was watching ufc tonight and mentioned to my brother how its funny that almost everyone on the show picked weidman when most of the forum think otherwise

countdown show did a good job on weidman's chances too, nearly convinced me!


what i am thinking will be the difference now is how hard anderson is to finish, and how good he is at finishing. Weidman will have to surpass everything he has done to date to win this, so much anticipation for this - i cant take it!


----------



## jonnyg4508

I think if Weidman wins, it is almost always by dec here. He could find a front choke, but I don't think he will. Anderson knows what he is doing on the ground. And Anderson has one of the best chins in MMA. 

Getting pumped!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Never seen anderson ever defend a choke (bar the daiju takase triangle ages ago) so that will be interesting because weidman has nasty nasty chokes.


----------



## jonnyg4508

UFC_OWNS said:


> Never seen anderson ever defend a choke (bar the daiju takase triangle ages ago) so that will be interesting because weidman has nasty nasty chokes.


Well when he gets taken down he goes to guard. It isn't like Munoz who struggled and struggled back to his feet and left his head in there. I suppose Weidman could mount and look for and arm triangle. But as far as his front chokes, darce, or anaconda....I just don't see Anderson getting in those positions. When Anderson gets taken down he is on his back and uses guard. If Weidman just blows past his guard and does what he wants...then sure maybe he does find one.


----------



## jaycalgary

Vote's on here is 50-9 for Silva and the thread looks almost 50-50 with all the hype to Weidman. What kind of scam is going on? I just watched a few of Weidman's fights and he looked like an average good UFC fighter that preforms like a lot of other fighters. Anderson is so good he looks lucky. Even though Anderson became old and slow over the weekend Weidman might be half as quick when Anderson is 50!


----------



## rabakill

jaycalgary said:


> Vote's on here is 50-9 for Silva and the thread looks almost 50-50 with all the hype to Weidman. What kind of scam is going on? I just watched a few of Weidman's fights and he looked like an average good UFC fighter that preforms like a lot of other fighters. Anderson is so good he looks lucky. Even though Anderson became old and slow over the weekend Weidman might be half as quick when Anderson is 50!


I think most people realize Anderson probably takes it but are breaking down how Weidman could win, which he can. Weidman has a legitimate chance, he's like Chael Sonnen with harder punches and better BJJ, a skillset that can beat Silva.


----------



## DragonStriker

LOL


----------



## Toxic

I just can't get excited for this fight, so any questions that I can't answer, there is such a discrepancy between Silva and anyone Weidman has fought that I just can't make a case for Weidman winning. Its not that Weidman is or isn't good enough but simply that we don't know. The puzzle pieces seem to be there but that is based on a lot of stuff outside the octagon to like his wrestling credentials and his ADCC stuff. I kinda get the feeling like because the pieces are there everyone is jumping on Weidman just because somebody is surely gonna beat Silva eventually and he seems like his strengths are in all the right places. That said we just don't know how potent those strengths really are.


----------



## Stapler

Those are great points, Toxic. People like to criticize his wins over Maia and Munoz, but whether you agree with the criticizers or not, those guys aren't even remotely close to Silva's overall skill level so it's hard to say how things will go in this fight considering they are Weidman's biggest wins.


----------



## osmium

Yeah I have no idea how good this kid actually is based on his UFC fights and I scored that fight for Maia because I'm not blind or pretending that holding a guy down for 8 seconds wins you a round. This fight doesn't have the normal Anderson Silva excitement for me either it is like I am getting ready to watch the Bonnar fight again.


----------



## Roflcopter

He's much better than Bonnar...quite obviously.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

GSP cam during the Silva fight?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

I'll just hold my breath now. It's time.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Kinda sucks that Weidman's momentum is going to get crushed so early into his career. I wish they could have built him up more so I could actually be pumped for this fight.


----------



## jaycalgary

I just don't want to see any freak shady s**t. My radar has been up on this one.


----------



## Rygu

Weidman by submission round 2 or 3.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Chael Sonnen to run in when the ref is down.


----------



## Roflcopter

Chris Weidman is going to nod if/when he gets knocked out!


----------



## M.C

As with all Anderson/GSP fights, I hope he loses so that the division gets shaken up as it's been years now, but I don't see him losing.


----------



## Woodenhead

This should be quick.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Does anyone think that the MMA fan community is going to crap its pants and self destruct of Weidman wrecks Silva?


----------



## Rygu

Feijao looks like he weighs 260lbs wow.


----------



## Rygu

Anderson is a ******* god.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I am not sure what I'm watching....


----------



## Roflcopter

Anderson having fun in a cage fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

this is a farce, and weidman looks gassed already


----------



## Azumo

God I love anderson


----------



## Woodenhead

Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss

showboat THAT dumbass


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Holy Fuuuuuuuck!!!!!


----------



## Azumo

**** everything.

I knew that shit was coming.


----------



## osmium

Even I have to laugh at that.


----------



## Roflcopter

Ahahahahah! Oh My God! Lmfao


----------



## UFC_OWNS

He ******* Did It


----------



## Rygu

OMFG the stream glitched wtf happened?!?


----------



## OHKO

What the...

End of an era?

REMATCH


----------



## AJClark

oh shit oh hsit oh shot oh shiut ytes

yes]


YESSSSS!!!


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX

About time. Silva just disrespected his last fighter.


----------



## Roflcopter

******* epic.


----------



## osmium

Well that can happen if you do stuff like that.


----------



## suniis

Holy F*@#$ Shi!!!!!!


----------



## Soakked

That's what he gets....jeez what the hell man its a fight dont act like a dick sooner or later you gonna get caught.


----------



## AlphaDawg

I can't fit all of this crow into my mouth.


----------



## TheAuger

Act like an ass, get KTFO!


----------



## Roflcopter

Anderson's balance was ******* terrible there. No wonder he got KO'd.


----------



## Old school fan

what is going on???


----------



## oldfan




----------



## jaycalgary

See it was the shady s**t. I don't buy it. They would have been right on Silva for clowning if it wasn't in the cards.


----------



## Woodenhead

That's why you should show respect during a fight.


----------



## AJClark

I'm ******* shaking lol


----------



## BWoods

The unfortunate thing is that Silva brought that completely upon himself. He wasn't beaten at all, he simply ****ed up. You CANNOT do that at all.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Anderson ******* deserved that. Moron. Hope he doesn't get a rematch.


----------



## freakshowexcess

I've never been more thrilled with a fight outcome. Been waiting for someone to catch Silva like that for a while.


----------



## Blitzz

Hot damn I just made a lot of money.


----------



## Rygu

Wow I don't know what to say, Silva had him but just decided to be ultra cocky for too damn long. What an idiot.


----------



## Azumo

to be honest, chris was getting embaressed. Anderson will destroy him in a rematch


----------



## Abrissbirne

Hahahahahahhahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LL

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## UFC_OWNS

when i said wediman could be the new champ i thought it would be by grappling


----------



## MagiK11

Weidman just shocked the world! I won money off that KO :thumb01:


----------



## osmium

Anderson only loses in ridiculous fashion.


----------



## Roflcopter

I wonder what hte prop was for Weidman by KO.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Azumo said:


> to be honest, chris was getting embaressed. Anderson will destroy him in a rematch


Well now anderson is the one embarrassed


----------



## oordeel

anyone have a gif?


----------



## Woodenhead

It's even more beautiful in slo mo.

AS is the UFC striking GOAT, but he ain't the sharpest in the ring at times.


----------



## Roflcopter

osmium said:


> Anderson only loses in ridiculous fashion.


He gets a rematch according to Dana. Curious to what his tactics will be.


----------



## Stun Gun

Azumo said:


> to be honest, chris was getting embaressed. Anderson will destroy him in a rematch


Would you stop


----------



## BOOM

I picked Silva to win because it's Silva but I wanted to Weidman to to win.

Silva deserved to get KTFO.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Thank god I'm not an Anderson Fan. This would be depressing as ****.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Roflcopter said:


> I wonder what hte prop was for Weidman by KO.


+2000 i believe


----------



## evilstevie

b...b...but.....Anderson's ribs hurt! It wasn't fair!!!!

ROFL. AS is an idiot and deserved that one. I hope the clown retires.


----------



## jaycalgary

UFC or WWF?


----------



## aerius

Oops. That wasn't supposed to happen...

I guess that's the karma payback for clowning Maia and Leites.


----------



## deadmanshand

Well Anderson was beat by the only fighter in the cage good enough to do it - himself. A rematch will go very badly for Weidman because he looked lost before that ending.


----------



## Liddellianenko

TAKE THAT YOU STUPID *FAKE HUMBLE* sonofabitch. RIP cross eyed on the canvas for your arrogance and kiss my ass all the obnoxious anderson silva can never lose worshippers. Time to collect on some sig bets.


----------



## Roflcopter

AlphaDawg said:


> Thank god I'm not an Anderson Fan. This would be depressing as ****.


Im a psuedo fan and it's not really depressing. He lost a fight he deserved to lose.


Seems like he wants to retire now.


----------



## Ludinator

Thrown.


----------



## Rygu

He seems too happy to have just lost his title.


----------



## osmium

AlphaDawg said:


> Thank god I'm not an Anderson Fan. This would be depressing as ****.


I'm a pretty big Anderson fan and I laughed for a good 20 seconds. Not depressed at all he tried to put on a ridiculous show and got KOed shit doesn't always go your way when you take huge risks even if you are the GOAT. He will probably beat the **** out of him in the rematch.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

One of the most disrespectful fighters of all time finally gets what he deserved. Fire him if he does that shit again


----------



## Azumo

Rygu said:


> He seems too happy to have just lost his title.


Tbh I feel like this was planned. The ref never warned him for clowning and he DOES seem happy to be done.


----------



## Stun Gun

And here comes the fixed fight comments


----------



## Ludinator

He wanted to lose there, what's this shit about.


----------



## box

Azumo said:


> to be honest, chris was getting embaressed. Anderson will destroy him in a rematch


Not really, he got taken down, beat up a little, toe to toe, then knocked the **** out.


----------



## TraMaI

OH GOD THE KING IS DEAD!

This whole fight was just absurdity!


----------



## Soakked

Stun Gun said:


> And here comes the fixed fight comments


Lol :thumb01:


----------



## OHKO

Silva will win the rematch if he wants it. Sounds like he wants to retire though. Sigh


----------



## Stun Gun

Azumo said:


> Tbh I feel like this was planned. The ref never warned him for clowning and he DOES seem happy to be done.


Yeah Silva gave the nod. Was fixed


----------



## BOOM

Don't know about anyone else but I feel like Silva knew Weidman was too good for him.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

The bad thing here is that Weidman doesn't get to leave the champion because hes the best, because he was better, because he fought his ass off and earned it.

He leaves with the title because Anderson gave it to him. He may be happy to be the champ, but hes gotta go home feeling unaccomplished.


----------



## deadmanshand

box said:


> Not really, he got taken down, beat up a little, toe to toe, then knocked the **** out.


He was embarrassing Weidman on the feet and casually stuffing takedowns. Weidman won because Anderson ****ed himself over. A rematch won't go that way.


----------



## Calminian

box said:


> Not really, he got taken down, beat up a little, toe to toe, then knocked the **** out.


Yep, Weidman wot the first round then finished him. Hate to say it, because Anderson has been a great champion (perhaps the GOAT), but has been such an idiot lately calling out GSP. Serves him right. GSP must be smiling big right now. I just new Silva was in for a tough night.

Ane when you're busy stuffing takedowns guess what happens? Wiedman called it actually.


----------



## MagiK11

Stun Gun said:


> And here comes the fixed fight comments


I know, some people are extremely naive! You can see it was a left hook he didn't see coming that caught him, and then he got freaking blasted on the ground and his damn head bounced off the mat like a basketball. You really think he'd just let someone clock him like that? :laugh:


----------



## vilify

Silva seems so relieved he lost.


----------



## freakshowexcess

Sounds like Anderson doesn't want one and so I don't expect it to happen, but what exactly about that fight would have warranted a rematch? Silva lost the first round, and then finally got caught while pulling his usual taunting routine. I don't see how he would deserve a second chance.


----------



## Azumo

Stun Gun said:


> Yeah Silva gave the nod. Was fixed


Nod? 

Can't tell if you're being sarcastic or not.


----------



## Roflcopter

The difference is when Anderson taunted against Rich and other guys by putting his hands down and whatnot he was still in good position to defend.

Tonight he was in the worst possible position to get hit...granite chin or not.


----------



## Abrissbirne

BOOM said:


> Don't know about anyone else but I feel like Silva knew Weidman was too good for him.


He was worried, but seriously now he had him in the second. Without all his retarded antics he would have easily got this fight. The showboating in the first was enough, there was no reason to continue it.

He had it coming and i am happy.


----------



## Roflcopter

Rygu said:


> He seems too happy to have just lost his title.


He gon' cry in the car.


----------



## Woodenhead




----------



## jamiejame911

He's wanted to lose for a while. I think all the hype and the overall mythology surrounding him has affected him mentally. Going forward, he will have less all around pressure. He gets to be a human now. At least until the inevitable rematch ...


----------



## Azumo

box said:


> Not really, he got taken down, beat up a little, toe to toe, then knocked the **** out.


Leave the forum please, sherdog is calling you.

He got taken down once, stuffed two others, beat up? Lol he got hit like 4 times.. and then joked around on the feet because he was so confident. He just ****ed up. Chris didn't win the belt tonight, Anderson won it for him. :bye01:


----------



## YOUgotTKO

*Didl tonight UFC Main Event feel Rigged or Not!! (Not a spoiler)*

Not since the "The Bret Hart screw Job" you can see something was wrong since the builds up, promos, to every fighter opinions & joe rogans comments but how do you guys feel if the UFC want him or not to drop the belt for the sake of the middle weight division since they really can't promote match ups with new talent. What do you guys think??


----------



## Stardog

I always wondered why useless fighters like Bonnar never stepped into their punches against Silva. He's been open to a punch like that for years.

I hope this doesn't ruin the GSP/Jones superfights.


----------



## M.C

Silva lost the first round, did his normal and got knocked out.

Now for the next generation, glad the division will move on finally.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Wow. I knew people would say it was fixed. Watch his eyes on the replay. He's staring into space. Silva may be the better fighter, but he acted like a fool and took the clowning too far. He deserved to be knocked out in that fight.


----------



## Roflcopter

freakshowexcess said:


> Sounds like Anderson doesn't want one and so I don't expect it to happen, but what exactly about that fight would have warranted a rematch? Silva lost the first round, and then finally got caught while pulling his usual taunting routine. I don't see how he would deserve a second chance.


Because he had like 11 title defenses and is a historically great fighter. Not that hard to figure out.


----------



## vilify

Craziest shit I've ever seen


----------



## AlphaDawg

Roflcopter said:


> Im a psuedo fan and it's not really depressing. He lost a fight he deserved to lose.
> 
> 
> Seems like he wants to retire now.





osmium said:


> I'm a pretty big Anderson fan and I laughed for a good 20 seconds. Not depressed at all he tried to put on a ridiculous show and got KOed shit doesn't always go your way when you take huge risks even if you are the GOAT. He will probably beat the **** out of him in the rematch.


Yea I guess him clowning kind of ruined it. I remember I couldn't stand it back when Machida got KO'd but he wasn't asking for it like Silva.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

People really don't understand Anderson Silva. He did what he did for two reasons: 1) to put on a show for you fans, the same fans who are hating on him now for being "disrespectful" and 2) to bait his opponent into throwing a strike he wants them to throw because he is a counter-puncher and is ready to evade and counter the strike he is baiting for. Obviously it didn't work this time but he's been doing it his whole career with success, I don't know why so many people are ecstatic and hateful toward AS now that he's lost. Show some respect...


----------



## Stun Gun

MagiK11 said:


> I know, some people are extremely naive! You can see it was a left hook he didn't see coming that caught him, and then he got freaking blasted on the ground and his damn head bounced off the mat like a basketball. You really think he'd just let someone clock him like that? :laugh:


I know some people here think he let Weidman do that


----------



## deadmanshand

M.C said:


> Now for the next generation, glad the division will move on finally.


Until Silva regains his title - which won't be hard because he's still the best in the division.


----------



## Calminian

PheelGoodInc said:


> Wow. I knew people would say it was fixed. Watch his eyes on the replay. He's staring into space. Silva may be the better fighter, but he acted like a fool and took the clowning too far. He deserved to be knocked out in that fight.


Clowning doesn't mean you'r better. Sometimes it's an act of desperation and an attempt to build your own confidence.


----------



## kc1983

I am shocked....but at the same time it does not seem like Anderson gives a shit. I believe he wanted to lose. Yep, I said it. He fought like an idiot the entire fight. I don't think Anderson gives a shit and has not given a shit in a very long time.


----------



## M_D

now we get to see superfights, fights that honestly i dont think really were ever gunna happen if he was still champ, he will be able to test himself against people on his skill level or close to it. He does not need a belt to know he is the best, he needs to fight people that will challenge him.


----------



## BOOM

M.C said:


> Silva lost the first round, did his normal and got knocked out.
> 
> Now for the next generation, glad the division will move on finally.


Exactly.


----------



## Calminian

deadmanshand said:


> Until Silva regains his title - which won't be hard because he's still the best in the division.


Silva shouldn't get a rematch after that crap. Make him fight Vitor first.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Anderson gave the belt away. It did not have to be that way, but Anderson's champion's mind finally broke down. Anderson decided to retire and he did, unfortunally using one of the most embarrassing methods I can imagine.


----------



## Roflcopter

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> People really don't understand Anderson Silva. He did what he did for two reasons: 1) to put on a show for you fans, the same fans who are hating on him now for being "disrespectful" and 2) to bait his opponent into throwing a strike he wants them to throw because he is a counter-puncher and is ready to evade and counter the strike he is baiting for. Obviously it didn't work this time but he's been doing it his whole career with success, I don't know why so many people are ecstatic and hateful toward AS now that he's lost. Show some respect...


The particular move he pulled that got him knocked out had no sort of benefit whatsoever, even if Weidman would've missed Anderson wouldn't have been in a good position to counterpunch.


This fight reminded me a lot of the Maia fight where Anderson got riled up or something before the fight then tried to clown his opponent instead of beating him.


----------



## edlavis88

No fix here. It certainly seems like Anderson is a bit jaded though. It's night and day how he fought against okami and weidman. It just does not make sense.


----------



## Trix

Silva looked possessed by Nick Diaz for a second there.

:laugh:

Guess Silva got tired of winning and needed a chance of pace.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Azumo said:


> Leave the forum please, sherdog is calling you.
> 
> He got taken down once, stuffed two others, beat up? Lol he got hit like 4 times.. and then joked around on the feet because he was so confident. He just ****ed up. Chris didn't win the belt tonight, Anderson won it for him. :bye01:


aww is someone getting a little defensive and retarded because there favorite fighter lost? take a lesson from osmium see it for what it really is laugh about it and move on.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Anderson just got tired of winning.


----------



## Azumo

M_D said:


> now we get to see superfights, fights that honestly i dont think really were ever gunna happen if he was still champ, he will be able to test himself against people on his skill level or close to it. He does not need a belt to know he is the best, he needs to fight people that will challenge him.


Thank you. We should erase everyone's comments and just put this on every single one.


----------



## deadmanshand

Calminian said:


> Silva shouldn't get a rematch after that crap. Make him fight Vitor first.


I never said he should get an immediate rematch. Let him destroy Vitor or maybe give Bisping the fight he keeps wanting and after he finishes them he can have his rematch. After seeing the fight tonight it is quite apparent the difference in skill between Silva and the rest.

The difference in ego was also shown - to be fair.


----------



## Roki977

OMG. Silva gave him title. Dont want to take anything away form Chris but Silva was mega stupid tonight. I even thought he was acting that nock out for s sec. Its not the first time he so stupid but tonight he did his master peace of stupidity.

Maybe Silva is really done. Sick of everything, he is 38 or 39 and that is a lot. 7 years on top, done everything and more a fighter can do, probably no one will do it for long time, has money, fame, evrything.


----------



## osmium

Weidman won it doesn't really matter if it was because Andy was acting the fool. Being a champion is all about what you do once you win the belt. No one gives a **** about Matt Serra even though he knocked out GSP because he didn't do shit with the rest of his career. If Weidman defends successfully like 3 or 4 times beating Andy becomes a big time gem in the crown of a great champion and if he loses right out of the box he becomes "hey remember that guy who knocked out Anderson Silva because he was doing the limbo in the middle of a fight?".


----------



## Liddellianenko

Yeah he totally got his head pounded in flush by a professional fighter on purpose, and threw his entire legacy away. You know, because obviously the bookies gave his poor ass a few dolla.

Actually how about no anderson is an arrogant sonofabitch and got what he deserved. For a LONG time. In the rematch he takes it seriously and STILL gets his shit beat out of him. On the ground. Which he would have anyway if he didn't act like an idiot and end up cross eyed.

/conspiracy theories.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

I am really annoyed by the outcome, for several reasons.

Sorry to guys like LyotoLegion and stuff, but Weidman is still overrated to me. Anderson was able to defend some of his takedowns, and for a guy with weak enough TDD like Anderson to not be in too much trouble from that aspect, I think even the lines of Sonnen, Bisping and Belfort are MASSIVE challengers for the title (which to be fair, is exciting as fuk).

Anderson in the first round was GENIUS. People talk down on his sht, but he was so intelligent. He was asking Weidman to exchange, Weidman was frankly stupid to try and comply, and the whole kissing his cheek and the nice hand touch was him saying "Come on man, we're fighters, lets make this a good one" which Weidman was stupid enough to fall into. The first time he did that stupid knee stuff reminded me of the Maia fight. Leaning against the cage, dropping your hands etc. All of that is risky, but Anderson is so good at it and he uses it as a strategy, that no one is close to him regardless. Here, Anderson was different. He was taking the piss, and I remember a Gracie guy thread here saying Anderson was disrespectful and that was the case. He made Weidman look like a bitch in the first, and that was fair enough. But when he TRIED to make him look stupid, he himself looked stupid. Anderson is now, and probably always will be better than Weidman, but here that was completely stupid and completely deserved. 

With his interview stuff, what I hope Anderson means is he wants to pick his fights. Anderson picking strikers will mean that he can have fun fights, where he either looks amazing or loses. Anderson Vs Nick, get it on!


----------



## Woodenhead

M.C said:


> Silva lost the first round, did his normal and got knocked out.
> 
> Now for the next generation, glad the division will move on finally.


Exactly this. And there's nothing else to it.

IT's really a good thing for us, as we should see some superfights now. (better chance of it, anyway, IMO)


----------



## Guy Incognito




----------



## Stun Gun

Azumo said:


> Leave the forum please, sherdog is calling you.
> 
> He got taken down once, stuffed two others, beat up? Lol he got hit like 4 times.. and then joked around on the feet because he was so confident. He just ****ed up. Chris didn't win the belt tonight, Anderson won it for him. :bye01:


You're the one making foolish comments like Silva wanted it to happen lol


----------



## freakshowexcess

Roflcopter said:


> Because he had like 11 title defenses and is a historically great fighter. Not that hard to figure out.


And? Does that earn you an automatic rematch, independent of the way the fight went down? That's silly, the guy has been champion for 7 years, finally someone defeats him and we have a new champion, and the first thing that should happen is more of the same, Silva in a title fight? I want to see something new.


----------



## NoYards

I'm a big Anderson fan, but when he pulls that shit it drives me crazy, and he deserved to lose.

I'm a bit shocked, but not disappointed he lost ... I am a bit disappointed that Weidman had to win it like that, it sort of 'cheapens' the win a bit (although being a jerk was part of the Spider's game plan to discourage his opponent, and Weidman didn't fall for it, so it is a legit win in my eyes, but I'm sure there will be people who look at it as an 'excuse'.)


----------



## sucrets

Seems like Silva did an Overeem in that second round. :laugh:

Let's not get ahead of ourselves here boys, Silva lost the fight, Weidnman didn't win it. Granted I am very happy for Chris but come on now...


----------



## Roflcopter

jamiejame911 said:


> He's wanted to lose for a while. I think all the hype and the overall mythology surrounding him has affected him mentally. Going forward, he will have less all around pressure. He gets to be a human now. At least until the inevitable rematch ...


It's a difficult thing and eventually will happen to Jones.


In boxing the only guys to retire undefeated were guys who retired JUST to retire undefeated....like Marciano, Calzaghe....all the greats lost....often badly.


Look at what happened to Roy Jones. Hopefully Anderson doesn't go out like that, but it's one of those things that happens when you aren't as fast as you used to be and your refexes are dulling.


The good thing about this though, was it wasn't a particularly brutal knock out.


----------



## Calminian

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I am really annoyed by the outcome, for several reasons.
> 
> Sorry to guys like LyotoLegion and stuff, but Weidman is still overrated to me. Anderson was able to defend some of his takedowns, ...


ER, if you get KO'd trying to avoid a TD, I don't think that's a positive. But whatever helps you sleep.


----------



## cookiefritas

lol. Weidman threw him off with that funky back handed punch he threw before the left hook. Look it closely, he was doing the usual throwing wild bombs at Silva and he did a little hiccup before he threw the left hook that got Silva mid motion. 

Silva was gracious in defeat though. That is some embarrassing way to go out for a fighter of his caliber, but he took it like a man. I hope there is a rematch soon.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

As a big time Anderson fan, I feel more embarrassed by the way he fought than by the fact he lost. The clowning thing was excessive and uncalled for. I see Anderson mind not working properly. Weidman had good moments in his game, but "impressive performance"? C'mon, Joe. Anderson had a mental breakdown into retirement. Sad, sad way.


----------



## hadoq

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> People really don't understand Anderson Silva. He did what he did for two reasons: 1) to put on a show for you fans, the same fans who are hating on him now for being "disrespectful" and 2) to bait his opponent into throwing a strike he wants them to throw because he is a counter-puncher and is ready to evade and counter the strike he is baiting for. Obviously it didn't work this time but he's been doing it his whole career with success, I don't know why so many people are ecstatic and hateful toward AS now that he's lost. Show some respect...


bandwagon

people just like to feel better about themselves by putting others down, that's who we are as humans.

Weidman, just as all the other opponents, was prepared for that, they probably worked to capitalize on those "antics", they probably worked that combo a thousand times in the gym. Then you got to have a little faith while throwing because you know Silva lives in the matrix and can basically catch you with anything at any time.

I just woke up right in time for the fight -europe-, when I turned the computer on, they were on the prep point 

grats to weidman, thanks to AS for that great run and all those great fights !


----------



## Stun Gun

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah he totally got his head pounded in flush by a professional fighter on purpose, and threw his entire legacy away. You know, because obviously the bookies gave his poor ass a few dolla.
> 
> Actually how about no anderson is an arrogant sonofabitch and got what he deserved. For a LONG time. In the rematch he takes it seriously and STILL gets his shit beat out of him. On the ground. Which he would have anyway if he didn't act like an idiot and end up cross eyed.
> 
> /conspiracy theories.


THIS right here


----------



## aerius

I had a feeling it might catch up with him when Silva started walking around with his hands on his hips and then doing it over & over again. You just can't do that over & over and get away with it unless the other guy has pillow hands, sooner or later you're going to mess up and get caught.


----------



## Woodenhead

I'm gonna have to frame this or something:


----------



## Calminian

MMA-Sportsman said:


> As a big time Anderson fan, I feel more embarrassed by the way he fought than by the fact he lost. The clowning thing was excessive and uncalled for. I see Anderson mind not working properly. Weidman had good moments in his game, but "impressive performance"? C'mon, Joe. Anderson had a mental breakdown into retirement. Sad, sad way.


Maybe Weidman got in his head.


----------



## Roflcopter

freakshowexcess said:


> And? Does that earn you an automatic rematch, independent of the way the fight went down? That's silly, the guy has been champion for 7 years, finally someone defeats him and we have a new champion, and the first thing that should happen is more of the same, Silva in a title fight? I want to see something new.


Yes. Again, not rocket science.


----------



## No_Mercy

Terror Kovenant said:


> The bad thing here is that Weidman doesn't get to leave the champion because hes the best, because he was better, because he fought his ass off and earned it.
> 
> He leaves with the title because Anderson gave it to him. He may be happy to be the champ, but hes gotta go home feeling unaccomplished.


My sentiments. He could do this with a Forrest, Yushin, or Maia who don't have strong punching power. That punch from Weidman wasn't that strong, but it got em in the chin with his reach. Was that skills...of course not...that was Weidman throwing combos at him trying to desperately hit em. 

I had a strange feeling that Weidman would have his "Serra" moment. 

Good win for Weidman nonetheless.



deadmanshand said:


> He was embarrassing Weidman on the feet and casually stuffing takedowns. Weidman won because Anderson ****ed himself over. A rematch won't go that way.


What impressed me was he took out Weidman's takedown/submission game. It should have been his had he took em a lil more seriously. 



vilify said:


> Silva seems so relieved he lost.


Strangely it's true. 

Everything comes to an end. I don't think Anderson will retire, but if he ever did feel the need to rematch I'm fairly confident it'll be a different outcome. This was VERY reminiscent of Serra and even more so with Overeem vs Big Foot.


----------



## Rygu

Woodenhead said:


> I'm gonna have to frame this or something:


That was some elite striking there, no wonder Anderson got finished, how could he have avoided that?


----------



## Liddellianenko

deadmanshand said:


> He was embarrassing Weidman on the feet and casually stuffing takedowns. Weidman won because Anderson ****ed himself over. A rematch won't go that way.


You're right. A rematch will go even worse. Anderson WILL take weidman seriously and still get his ass handed to him on the ground this time. 

But I suspect he'll play possum and pretend he doesn't want a rematch and just got KO'd because he was "ready to move on". And typical delusional anderson worshippers will latch on to it as their last solace.


----------



## MagiK11

Azumo said:


> Thank you. We should erase everyone's comments and just put this on every single one.


Dude, just admit Anderson got caught with a clean strike, and then got his lights turned out. I don't think he truly respected Weidman's punching power or technique, and paid the price. We can all sit here and discuss everything Anderson did wrong during the fight, but all of that won't change the fact he got KTFO. 

I'm not an Anderson hater and loved a lot of his fights, but I can sit here and say the way he fought, he totally deserved to lose the way he did. Hopefully he sticks around and fights Weidman again.


----------



## Roflcopter

THat backhanded slap makes Weidman a legend IMO. :laugh:

I wonder if he did that on purpose.


----------



## kc1983

Calminian said:


> Silva shouldn't get a rematch after that crap. Make him fight Vitor first.


Silva doesn't want a rematch. I dont think he wants to be champ anymore. He's 38 and has been defending that title since 2007.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

MMA-Sportsman said:


> As a big time Anderson fan, I feel more embarrassed by the way he fought than by the fact he lost. The clowning thing was excessive and uncalled for. I see Anderson mind not working properly. Weidman had good moments in his game, but "impressive performance"? C'mon, Joe. Anderson had a mental breakdown into retirement. Sad, sad way.


This isn't the first time anderson behaved like this in a fight and only 2 people took advantage of this chael and weidman, but weidman has much more power and killer instinct so it worked out even better. The satisfying thing about this is that everyone was saying weidman doesn't deserve a shot and he is gonna get killed, but even when anderson had his opportunities in this fight he didn't land anything. I wanna see anderson at lhw now if he doesn't quit.


----------



## Rusty




----------



## Stun Gun

Now that Silva lost we will get the following type of comments.

1. Silva threw the fight
2. Weidman would never win a rematch and is still overrated
3. Weidman is the greatest
4. Fedor is the best
5. Weidman only won because Chael Sonnen said so. 
6. Ohhai look its GSP


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Calminian said:


> ER, if you get KO'd trying to avoid a TD, I don't think that's a positive. But whatever helps you sleep.


What do you mean? Anderson as acting like a dick, but not trying to defend a takedown. He was doing alright in that aspect, and made Weidman look like an unintelligent fighter in forcing him to exchange. He then reversed that, but being stupid as fuk.

Weidman needs to learn from Cain Velasquez. Cain would NEVER be taken in by the mind games, and is the most controlled and disciplined striker in MMA today. If Weidman stuck 100% to takedowns here, I'd have been impressed. But instead he tried to strike with the best in the world, and was lucky that the best in the world suddenly became retarded.


----------



## Azumo

I'm really sad that so many people on this forum are posting GIF's of him being knocked out. He was and still is the best fighter to ever grace the octagon. Whether you like him or not, that's so ******* disrespectful to do. He lost, we got it. We all know who would win if Silva wasn't busy prancing around. 

Chris didn't win the title, Silva won it for him.


----------



## Calminian

Woodenhead said:


> I'm gonna have to frame this or something:


LOL! Silva sucks. Sorry, but that was just sad. He pulls this crap with guys with shorter reaches. What an idiot. KO'd by a jab? Glass jaw?


----------



## gleaminx

*Middleweight Champion*

Shame he will hold it as long as Matt Serra did, LOL.


----------



## osmium

Oh well; time for Zombie to become champ with a flying scissor heel hook.


----------



## freakshowexcess

Roflcopter said:


> Yes. Again, not rocket science.


Well, we will have to agree to disagree, because I think that is absolute rubbish. Just because Anderson has the best championship legacy in the history of the sport does that mean that whoever finally dethrones him automatically has to do it twice to actually move on and start fighting other competition, at least in my opinion.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Liddellianenko said:


> Yeah he totally got his head pounded in flush by a professional fighter on purpose, and threw his entire legacy away.


Yes. That was what happened.


Liddellianenko said:


> Actually how about no anderson is an arrogant sonofabitch and got what he deserved.


Yes. For this fight, that was what happened.


----------



## SideWays222

*"Anderson Silva wanted Chael to take him down repeatidley so he can get a submission victory. He did not want to knock Chael out"

"Anderson Silva wanted to be knocked the **** out so he could lose his belt and now he can retire in peace or pick his own fights"* (Even though Dana was already talking to RJJ about getting the fight Silva wants)


Gotta love the Anderson Silva fan boys. Just cause he is the GOAT does not mean that things can never go bad for him in the octagon unless he decides that he wants things going bad for him. He is human just like everyone else and its his human side that got him knocked the **** out because humans do get cocky and careless. He isnt that flying meatball spaghetti monster that Bendo worships.

I am very sad to see this happen tonight though because its clear Anderson is the better fighter but there is only so many times you can put your hands down and rely solely on head movement when your opponents fist are faster and are flying at your chin. If Silva comes back i believe he will be an even greater monster.


----------



## the ultimate

I'm still in shock.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Azumo said:


> I'm really sad that so many people on this forum are posting GIF's of him being knocked out. He was and still is the best fighter to ever grace the octagon. Whether you like him or not, that's so ******* disrespectful to do. He lost, we got it. We all know who would win if Silva wasn't busy prancing around.
> 
> Chris didn't win the title, Silva won it for him.



Don't be a sore loser.



Calminian said:


> LOL! Silva sucks. Sorry, but that was just sad. He pulls this crap with guys with shorter reaches. What an idiot. KO'd by a jab? Glass jaw?


You make the guy above look graceful.


----------



## Stun Gun

osmium said:


> Oh well; time for Zombie to become champ with a flying scissor heel hook.


Flying tornado scissor heel hook...its new KZ tweeted it


----------



## Calminian

freakshowexcess said:


> Well, we will have to agree to disagree, because I think that is absolute rubbish. Just because Anderson has the best championship legacy in the history of the sport does that mean that whoever finally dethrones him automatically has to do it twice to actually move on and start fighting other competition, at least in my opinion.


Agreed. He just got got KO'd with jab. Vitor should get him next, and I have a feeling he may tap Anderson with a couple jabs as well.


----------



## Woodenhead

Roflcopter said:


> THat backhanded slap makes Weidman a legend IMO. :laugh:
> 
> I wonder if he did that on purpose.


You know, it wouldn't surprise me - he did say he was training for Silva's clowning antics.


----------



## jamiejame911

Roflcopter said:


> It's a difficult thing and eventually will happen to Jones.
> 
> 
> In boxing the only guys to retire undefeated were guys who retired JUST to retire undefeated....like Marciano, Calzaghe....all the greats lost....often badly.
> 
> 
> Look at what happened to Roy Jones. Hopefully Anderson doesn't go out like that, but it's one of those things that happens when you aren't as fast as you used to be and your refexes are dulling.
> 
> 
> The good thing about this though, was it wasn't a particularly brutal knock out.


I don't think Anderson really cared to retire undefeated. He had, in the past, decided that if someone can deal with his movement and KO him, so be it. If he wins, fine, he will train hard for the next fight (he always does). Come fight night, he will put the opponent in a position where everything is on the line (not using his hands for defense and trying to KO and overreaching opponent). He doesn't want to play it safe and be disciplined. He just wants to see what he and his opponent can do given this same scenario he has presented over the last few fights. Tonight he lost and he already was prepared for that outcome, if it ever came. Tonight it did! Pretty simple.


----------



## deadmanshand

Liddellianenko said:


> You're right. A rematch will go even worse. Anderson WILL take weidman seriously and still get his ass handed to him on the ground this time.
> 
> But I suspect he'll play possum and pretend he doesn't want a rematch and just get KO'd because he was "ready to move on". And typical delusional anderson worshippers will latch on to it like as their last solace.


Wow... you're just a hater aren't you?

A rematch would go easily in Anderson's favor as long as Anderson was in his right mind. He outstruck and stuffed Weidman before getting caught. Weidman couldn't do anything to him when he had Anderson on the ground. That happened. Completely factual.

Anderson's showboating cost him. That is the truth. It's not about being a nuthugger or being on a bandwagon. This is what happened. 

Only hatred makes someone think that Weidman is the better fighter. He may have been the better fighter tonight but overall...


----------



## Roflcopter

Calminian said:


> LOL! Silva sucks. Sorry, but that was just sad. He pulls this crap with guys with shorter reaches. What an idiot. KO'd by a jab? Glass jaw?


Left hook.


----------



## Stapler

Quick guys, let's get Michael Bisping a title shot.  You with me Stun Gun?! Roflcopter?! Anyone?!


----------



## Calminian

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Don't be a sore loser.
> 
> 
> 
> You make the guy above look graceful.


Ah, I suppose I should be more graceful. Silva's just been such a moron lately, and his fans eve worse. They just can't give Weidman an ounce of credit.


----------



## osmium

I wonder if Dana is going to act like a retard at the post fight presser and steal all of Weidman's thunder by going crazy about what Andy did.


----------



## Roflcopter

If Anderson doesn't want to fight anymore I'd be happy to see if Weidman can even beat Vitor.

It's hilarious this guy is middleweight champion of the world and is STILL unproven.


----------



## mprasek

Woodenhead said:


> I'm gonna have to frame this or something:


Me too! Long time needed.


----------



## ProdigyPenn

Anderson Silva could very well win in a impressive fashion if he would have fought seriously.

Instead, he play this matrix stuff trying to put on another "movie hero moment" disrespecting Weidman punching power.

Throughout the match, it seems like Silva is more interested in tooling Crhis Weidman, send a message for those fighters who openly endorse Weidman to never bet against the GOAT. 

And guess what, he paid dearly trying to do that.


----------



## Stapler

Roflcopter said:


> If Anderson doesn't want to fight anymore I'd be happy to see if Weidman can even beat Vitor.
> 
> It's hilarious this guy is middleweight champion of the world and is STILL unproven.


Yeah, I hear that. I'd like to see him face Belfort or Bisping. I'd rather see him face Michael to see if Bisping can get that title that has eluded him.

Honestly guys, let's campaign for Bisping getting that title shot soon.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Weidman's gonna have the belt a long time, but I suppose Anderson worshippers need some token delusions to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> If Anderson doesn't want to fight anymore I'd be happy to see if Weidman can even beat Vitor.
> 
> It's hilarious this guy is middleweight champion of the world and is STILL unproven.


ViTRTor might be able to put it on him but I don't know whether Vitor could he has problems with wrestlers historically.

Edit: as always I'm not a fan of the instant rematch though I understand the logic behind it from a business standpoint.


----------



## Roflcopter

Calminian said:


> Ah, I suppose I should be more graceful. Silva's just been such a moron lately, and his fans eve worse. They just can't give Weidman an ounce of credit.


Weidman punched Silva in the jaw.

Good on him.


Does this mean I think he's some dangerous puncher? No.


Am I still concerned about his fight IQ and cardio? Yes.

Is he is dangerous as he's cracked up to be on the ground? Probably not....he rushed a leglock and lost the position then got stuffed the rest of the fight.


It's not that he didn't win, it's just he didn't look particularly great in victory.


It's just like how no one really though Bigfoot was really that credible despite knocking out Overeem.....he shouldn't have won the fight and didn't look good......and he wasn't...he got dropped and finished in one round.


----------



## Guy Incognito

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Don't be a sore loser.
> 
> 
> 
> You make the guy above look graceful.


Well to ignore that Anderson didn't play a part in his downfall is pretty silly.


----------



## Purgetheweak

Andy was just making room for his good buddy Jacare to get the belt.


----------



## EVERLOST

Weidmans going to hold the belt about as long as the first time I had sex. Vitor is going to tear that ass up. Hell Maybe even Sonnen. Weidman was throwing punches like Forrest except instead of a straight he threw a hook and boom....craziness.


----------



## Calminian

Roflcopter said:


> Left hook.


Looked like a jab to me. He reached way out for that one.


----------



## Woodenhead

Serra passes the torch a few years back haha:


----------



## Stun Gun

Nick_V03 said:


> Quick guys, let's get Michael Bisping a title shot.  You with me Stun Gun?! Roflcopter?! Anyone?!


100% with you. BISPING will be champ


----------



## Roflcopter

osmium said:


> ViTRTor might be able to put it on him but I don't know whether Vitor could he has problems with wrestlers historically.


Weidman seems really slow though and he seems to gas pretty quickly.

The weight cut thing against Maia I think was overblown...this guy just doesn't have great conditioning....


----------



## GSP_vs_Lesnar

finally the clown silva gets what he deserved!

GSP is still the best of all time!


----------



## MagiK11

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Don't be a sore loser.
> 
> 
> 
> You make the guy above look graceful.


Both their posts and yours have me laughing so hard! :thumb03:


----------



## Roflcopter

Calminian said:


> Looked like a jab to me. He reached way out for that one.


Oh.

It was clearly a left hook though.


----------



## deadmanshand

Calminian said:


> Looked like a jab to me. He reached way out for that one.


It was a left straight actually. There is a significant difference between that and a jab. And the fact that I have to explain that to a fight fan too busy trying to discredit a fighter to actually pay attention is kind of sad.


----------



## Stun Gun

Purgetheweak said:


> Andy was just making room for his good buddy Jacare to get the belt.


Except Okami will derail that hype train too

Look out Chris Bisping and Okami are coming for you.


----------



## Stapler

Stun Gun said:


> 100% with you. BISPING will be champ


This. Now that Silva is out of the way, his time is now! Just hopefully he gets the title shot before Belfort.


----------



## Thunder1

Hahaha good night to the arrogant prick. No respect for people in the octagon will eventually get your ass handed to you.


----------



## Calminian

Roflcopter said:


> Weidman punched Silva in the jaw.
> 
> Good on him.
> 
> 
> Does this mean I think he's some dangerous puncher? No.
> 
> 
> Am I still concerned about his fight IQ and cardio? Yes.
> 
> Is he is dangerous as he's cracked up to be on the ground? Probably not....he rushed a leglock and lost the position then got stuffed the rest of the fight.
> 
> 
> It's not that he didn't win, it's just he didn't look particularly great in victory.
> 
> 
> It's just like how no one really though Bigfoot was really that credible despite knocking out Overeem.....he shouldn't have won the fight and didn't look good......and he wasn't...he got dropped and finished in one round.


Seems Anderson actually may have a bit of a glass jaw, but Weidman proved himself tonight. His ground game and wrestling are not overrated, but Anderson's TDD is a bit underated. But great fighers find ways to win. Anderson has pulled of some very lucky victories as well, though great fighters make their own luck.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

There is SO much stupidity being posted.

Anderson doesn't have a glass jaw, and what jab/backhander? He got caught by a flush lead hand which dropped him, and then smashed by a huge GnP shot.

Guy Incogneto, that's why I was most pissed off. But he didn't hand Weidman the belt. Weidman was as stupid as Anderson. Weidman didn't focus on the takedowns and stayed standing. If he focused on takedowns, he might well have taken the belt anyways. Anderson's stupidity can't be the ONLY reason, because Weidman's stupidity is in there too.


----------



## Stun Gun

deadmanshand said:


> It was a left straight actually. There is a significant difference between that and a jab. And the fact that I have to explain that to a fight fan too busy trying to discredit a fighter to actually pay attention is kind of sad.


It was actually a left kick, was just too quick for you to see it


----------



## Roki977

No way. Bisping is not champ material.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

MMA-Sportsman said:


> As a big time Anderson fan, I feel more embarrassed by the way he fought than by the fact he lost. The clowning thing was excessive and uncalled for. I see Anderson mind not working properly. Weidman had good moments in his game, but "impressive performance"? C'mon, Joe. Anderson had a mental breakdown into retirement. Sad, sad way.


This is where I'm at. Embarrassed by Anderson's performance and still uncertain about Weidman's ability to dominate the division.



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Calminian

Thunder1 said:


> Hahaha good night to the arrogant prick. No respect for people in the octagon will eventually get your ass handed to you.


There you go.


----------



## Toxic

I love the way it played out, every time Anderson has done that I watched in amazement but also in pure rage because it just pisses me off to watch it, tonight I hit the point where I have seen it and there was no amazement left only anger... and than he acts like he is on queer street being funny then he really was. Perfect just the perfect story book ending to that game. 


I am kinda glad he is not going back for the title or at least I hope not. He can have so many exciting fights outside of MW, he can try his hand at HW, try to lose some weight to move down for a catch weight with GSP without having to worry about bulking back up for his next title defense. Funny thing is I have this weird feeling that Hendricks will knock out GSP now and that we will finally get GSP/Silva but that it will be like Wandy/Liddell in that it will have lost much of its luster.


----------



## EVERLOST

Weidman is going to get squashed by Sonnen, Vitor, hell even Rockhold. Bisping too. Im not a Silva fan boy either .


----------



## osmium

Stun Gun said:


> Except Okami will derail that hype train too
> 
> Look out Chris Bisping and Okami are coming for you.


Those jabs sting son. Dear god I could see both of those guys beating him by jabbing him 1000 times and having good defensive wrestling. That would be terrible lets all pray that Jacare wins and gets a title shot.


----------



## Woodenhead

lol @ glass jaw

Silva's jaw is amazingly tough. Nobody is invincible, though. Jeez.


----------



## marcthegame

Liddellianenko said:


> Weidman's gonna have the belt a long time, but I suppose Anderson worshippers need some token delusions to get some sleep tonight.


Not really it's a shame Vitor or Chael sonnen will be champ now. I'm still not sold on Cw, SIlva stuffed his TD, clowned around and CW pulled a matt serra.


----------



## Stun Gun

Roki977 said:


> No way. Bisping is not champ material.


Go to your room Bisping is the best


----------



## SideWays222

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Don't be a sore loser.
> 
> 
> 
> *You make the guy above look graceful.*


was that directed at me lol?? :confused02:


----------



## osmium

Toxic said:


> I love the way it played out, every time Anderson has done that I watched in amazement but also in pure rage because it just pisses me off to watch it, tonight I hit the point where I have seen it and there was no amazement left only anger... and than he acts like he is on queer street being funny then he really was. Perfect just the perfect story book ending to that game.
> 
> 
> I am kinda glad he is not going back for the title or at least I hope not. He can have so many exciting fights outside of MW, he can try his hand at HW, try to lose some weight to move down for a catch weight with GSP without having to worry about bulking back up for his next title defense. Funny thing is I have this weird feeling that Hendricks will knock out GSP now and that we will finally get GSP/Silva but that it will be like Wandy/Liddell in that it will have lost much of its luster.


Hendricks is taking that belt this is the year of the upset.


----------



## Stapler

Bisping is too champion material, you'll see. He's gonna defensive wrestling/jab his way to a decision against Weidman if/when they fight. You will ALL see.


----------



## GSP_vs_Lesnar

I'm happy weidman beat the crap out of the clown silva


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Roki977 said:


> No way. Bisping is not champ material.


I agree. But against Weidman? He might land his jab a bit and use his grappling to avoid the ground. There are ways he could win, so it's possible. Against Anderson, Bisping wouldn't stand a chance.

The silver lining is that the middleweight division becomes SO exciting. I'm just raging that Anderson was that stupid. My dad always hated his cockiness, but I knew if was just a ploy to get his opponent to come in. Here, he was just ridiculous.


----------



## Stun Gun

osmium said:


> Those jabs sting son. Dear god I could see both of those guys beating him by jabbing him 1000 times and having good defensive wrestling. That would be terrible lets all pray that Jacare wins and gets a title shot.


Lets not pray. 

Okami/Weidman would be a good grappling match. Bisping would like weidman up on the feet, and do well enough to keep the fight on the feet


----------



## Calminian

ClydebankBlitz said:


> There is SO much stupidity being posted.
> 
> Anderson doesn't have a glass jaw, and what jab/backhander? He got caught by a flush lead hand which dropped him, and then smashed by a huge GnP shot.
> 
> Guy Incogneto, that's why I was most pissed off. But he didn't hand Weidman the belt. Weidman was as stupid as Anderson. Weidman didn't focus on the takedowns and stayed standing. If he focused on takedowns, he might well have taken the belt anyways. Anderson's stupidity can't be the ONLY reason, because Weidman's stupidity is in there too.


Well, Weidman got it done. I'm going to leave the gameplan to the fighters. But I didn't see that shot as that devastating. Maybe it was, but didn't seem that way. Anderson just seemed to crumble. I have a feeling that's not going to be his last time KO'd.


----------



## AlphaDawg

I'd be happy as **** that this happened if Sonnen didn't already move up. Sonnen would finally be champ. 

He could always move back down but it won't be easy since he's packed so much muscle.


----------



## the ultimate

I think I need to rewatch that just to confirm it actually happened.


----------



## TraMaI

*The Masterful Gameplan (Weidman/Silva Spoilers!)*

Okay so I'm seeing a bunch of hate for what Anderson did in this fight. I'm seeing that he got what he deserved, etc, etc. I want to talk about a different view that I got from it.

Anderson has been fighting like this against elite guys for a long time. He's always clowned guys, sat back with his hands down and counter punched them to death when they commit. That's what Anderson does, he's a counter fighter. Now that we know that, why all the taunting? The answer is pretty obvious, honestly. Anderson feels most comfortable counter punching, so how do you get a professional fighter who knows you're one of the best counter punchers on the planet to try and punch you? You piss him off and try to embarrass him or give him fake openings where he thinks he can hit you. That's what he did to Maia, who would not commit to standing with him. It's what he did to Leites, it's what he did to Griffin, He did it to Bonnar and pretty much all the other people he's fought in the last 4 years. It's one of his biggest weapons because it makes people fear him. They see him dodge 3 punches and say "Shit, I don't want to overcommit because he's going to blast me, let's reset." This is how Silva gets your timing down. This is how he does things like he did to Bonnar and Griffin and Vitor. This little interaction in almost all of his fights is *why* he wins in such devastating fashion.

I think Chris knew this, or at least his camp and coaches did. I think they saw it coming. They knew that when Chris tried to take Silva down he would try and get Chris to commit to standing with him and engaging first. I think Chris' gameplan, or at least part of it, possibly a pocket strategy in case things went wrong, incorporated this. Watch the end of the fight. Chris throws fast, weak punches (one is even a backward sort of slap) to get Silva to move. He doesn't come forward much, if any, with the punches, he doesn't move, because that's when Silva gets you. He throws these weak punches and Silva, suddenly, is off balance and he uncorks on him. That last punch may not have looked like much but watch Anderson's head, he crushed him with that. I think it was part of his plan all along. He didn't over commit to the punches, they were weak, and he *kept going*. The last part is the key, him throwing 5-6 punches instead of 3 is why Anderson got off balance, it's why he could land that last punch and it's what won him the belt. I do not think this was Anderson trying to "clown" Chris, I think it was Anderson trying to get his timing like he does with every other fighter he faces in one way or another. That's why Silva dances, and Chris played right into his hands with it, and turned it on it's head.


----------



## osmium

Stun Gun said:


> Lets not pray.
> 
> Okami/Weidman would be a good grappling match. Bisping would like weidman up on the feet, and do well enough to keep the fight on the feet


Get gator chomped bro.


----------



## Roflcopter

Jacare actually has a legit shot at MW title now and that kinda excites me. Im a big fan. I'd probably pick him over Weidman.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Matters little actually if Anderson gave away the fight or not. The question is: Any real MMA fan thought that was a serious fight? I mean. Weidman won legitimally, but that was the kind of battle you could really compare both fighters skills and say frankly Weidman outclassed Anderson? I clearly saw the possibility of Anderson losing by being outgrappled, submitted or out scored by LNP, but finished by strikes initiated because unsuccessful over clowning?

Counsciously or not. Anderson gave away the belt. That was the tale of the tape.


----------



## Stapler

osmium said:


> Get gator chomped bro.


You know you like the idea of Michael Bisping being the undisputed UFC middleweight champion. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

It has probably been said. I dunno, there are so many new posts since I left the bar. But my input...

Anderson lost because he was fighting like a cocky idiot, not because Weidman is the best fighter in that division.

WAR Vitor!


----------



## Roki977

Stun Gun said:


> Go to your room Bisping is the best


 OK. I am sorry. I ll go in my room now and cry how poor old Silva lost.

Maybe Steven Seagal wasnt training with Silva this time. Yea, thats why Silva lost.


----------



## Stapler

HitOrGetHit said:


> It has probably been said. I dunno, there are so many new posts since I left the bar. But my input...
> 
> Anderson lost because he was fighting like a cocky idiot, not because Weidman is the best fighter in that division.
> 
> WAR Vitor!


I could actually see Belfort knocking Weidman out if they fought. So many possibilities now in the middleweight division.


----------



## Woodenhead

I fully agree with that.

I also feel there's another side-reason why As clowns like that - so if he loses, fans can say it was luck rather than skill that beat him. Seeing it posted all over the net already.


----------



## Liddellianenko

marcthegame said:


> Not really it's a shame Vitor or Chael sonnen will be champ now. I'm still not sold on Cw, SIlva stuffed his TD, clowned around and CW pulled a matt serra.


Sonnen gets his wrestling cancelled completely by a Div I rank 3, and beat up on the feet by the far superior striker. Even on the ground, Weidman has the better submission skills against the man who gets subbed every third fight.

Belfort wilts under pressure and gets his ass handed to him as always by most top wrestlers he's faced. That or the fight never happens because he only fights in brazil with his syringe and homie don't wanna play that game.


----------



## Stun Gun

osmium said:


> Get gator chomped bro.


Sig bet has to happen I think


----------



## osmium

Nick_V03 said:


> You know you like the idea of Michael Bisping being the undisputed UFC middleweight champion. It's been a long time coming.


The british and japanese fans must be excited this is the only scenario where one of their fighters could win the MW title.


----------



## TraMaI

I don't think so, he was very humble in defeat. His fans may say that, but the man himself never would.


----------



## boatoar

Wow. 30 pages before i could catch up. Epic finale. Im still quite butthurt. Financially and as a spider fan. Good on weidman for capitalizing on excessive clowning. Perhaps he still didnt have the timing down and kept goading him. Meh. Hurts for my bro and I. Him more though. Had a parlay with cain, jones, silva. Money tied up for months waiting for this fight. Really not worth it to me with large favorites. The way to lose it though. Gonna rough him up when he watches after work. I'm somewhat excited at the future, and hope its not an immediate rematch the more I think about it. I truly thought Andy would retire undefeated in the UFC, but he eats some humble pie instead. Perhaps a good thing, perhaps not. Part of me really enjoys the clowning. Maybe cause it is movie style stuff and we were all reminded this shit is real. Everyone is mortal. Now. Let this post be buried under 200 more pages of banter, hehehe. 

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## usernamewoman

yay, no more talk of time wasting superfights and the middle weight division can finally be interesting again


----------



## jamiejame911

The first problem with your theory is that Silva wasn't really trying to counter. He was just tying to dodge Weidman's strikes, which he was doing most of the time. Silva wanted to straight up see if this guy could KO him and he found out. 

The side about Weidman could have merit.


----------



## RagingDemonMZ

*Anderson needed to fall to realize he's not invincible now he will be.*

Anderson needed to lose to get rid of all that pressure of being undefeated now he is humbled and will win the title back hopefully with a number 1 contender spot


----------



## jamiejame911

Woodenhead said:


> I fully agree with that.
> 
> I also feel there's another side-reason why As clowns like that - so if he loses, fans can say it was luck rather than skill that beat him. Seeing it posted all over the net already.


Except that Silva did/said the exact opposite at the end of the fight.


----------



## Woodenhead

Wideman did say something about training for that, talking to Rogan in the ring. Don't have an exact quote tho.

[Edit] I'd say the same thing.


----------



## TraMaI

jamiejame911 said:


> The first problem with your theory is that Silva wasn't really trying to counter. He was just tying to dodge Weidman's strikes, which he was doing most of the time. Silva wanted to straight up see if this guy could KO him and he found out.
> 
> The side about Weidman could have merit.


Think about his other fights, though. Anderson does nothing with the first few engagements. That's when he's locking in your timing. Look at the first rounds of his last fights, this type of thing is almost all of what he does. He gauges and then attacks, Chris didn't give him time to do that.


----------



## Calminian

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Matters little actually if Anderson gave away the fight or not. The question is: Any real MMA fan thought that was a serious fight? I mean. Weidman won legitimally, but that was the kind of battle you could really compare both fighters skills and say frankly Weidman outclassed Anderson? I clearly saw the possibility of Anderson losing by being outgrappled, submitted or out scored by LNP, but finished by strikes initiated because unsuccessful over clowning?
> 
> Conciously or not. Anderson gave away the belt. That was the tale of the tape.


Smokes coming out of your ears trying to make sense of this.


----------



## Stun Gun

osmium said:


> The british and japanese fans must be excited this is the only scenario where one of their fighters could win the MW title.


Untrue. 2014 is the year of Hioki.


----------



## Woodenhead

Now he's gonna fight safe like GSP!


----------



## jamiejame911

I feel that could be part of it, but did this one statement need a thread all it's own? Doubtful


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Calminian said:


> Smokes coming out of your ears trying to make sense of this.


No, man. I am deeply down, I won't deny, but answer the question, then. Did you think that beside getting the belt, that was Weidman's fight to remember?


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Hes already lost and been finished before in his career. No need for him to have to lose now,in his late 30s, to know hes human


----------



## marcthegame

lol as much as I don't want to believe conspiracy theories. Doesn't this make it easier to fight a washed up Roy Jones, without fans or anyone asking for him to fight Jones or GSP?


----------



## towwffc

If there was ever a time for one of those face palm photos this would be it!

I am not really disappointed that Anderson lost, as much as I am disappointed that he lost while HE WASN'T EVEN COMPETING! Did he forget that this is a competition and not the Anderson Silva show? He wasn't even attempting to counter Weidman or anything.

I don't care how humble he acts you know he has to feel kinda embarassed to go out like that. Roy Jones Jr. was in the audience and Usher was in his freaking entourage! What a way to go out. Still the GOAT! But SMH.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

Vitor, Bisping, Chael and Jacare should all send a gift basket to Weidman... because now all of them can feel like the have a serious chance at being champ.

You better bet this is going to light a fire under all of their asses.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Calminian said:


> Well, Weidman got it done. I'm going to leave the gameplan to the fighters. But I didn't see that shot as that devastating. Maybe it was, but didn't seem that way. Anderson just seemed to crumble. I have a feeling that's not going to be his last time KO'd.


Anderson leaned into it which dropped him. The follow up was HUGE though.

Weidman made a lot of mistakes is my main point. He might have won this fight 100% Vs 100%, but he won 50% Vs 50%. He made mistakes and so did Anderson, which resulted in him winning. His win relied on Anderson's mistake, although it didn't have to, which is unimpressive to me. His temperament was weak. Belfort has better TDD and would be more offensive than Anderson was (he was defensive as a result of poor TDD), so I don't think Weidman is still the shit just yet.


----------



## ProdigyPenn

With the "unbeatable" champion finally defeated, it open up door for fighters was previously devastated by Anderson Silva to challenge for the title again.

Vitor, Sonnen (should he move down) and Okami will all be fighters that will benefit from it. That is, of course if Silva truly "done" fighting for the belt.

Anderson buddy, such as Jacaré and Machida will might also fight for the title in MW.


----------



## Stun Gun

amoosenamedhank said:


> Vitor, Bisping, Chael and Jacare should all send a gift basket to Weidman... because now all of them can feel like the have a serious chance at being champ.
> 
> You better bet this is going to light a fire under all of their asses.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You are forgetting about Okami


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Threads merged. I know it was a HUGE happening in the MMA world, but please keep the discussion in this thread.


----------



## Sterl

Most know me as a Silva homer on this board and I have vehemently defended him in the past as he is my favorite fighter and always will be. However, there is nothing I can do to defend him here. He deserved to lose, and part of me is happy he did. If he chooses to continue fighting, he will no longer deal with the immense pressure of being superhuman to some and we can now hope for a permanent move to 205 where there are many interesting fights left for him.

On the other hand, I am bitterly disappointed that his reign has to end this way. He looked like the better fighter, just simply would not engage. I have absolutely no idea what got into his head this time. Also, Dana was going to grant my make-a-wish of watching Anderson in a superfight from the front row after my spine surgery in January. So much for that.

Anyway Congrats to Weidman, LyotoLegion and the other Weidman supporters on this board. He was the better fighter tonight.


----------



## SideWays222

I dont get this "Anderson gave away the belt".

Anderson has been clowning on people with his head movement since the Rich Franklin fight. During the Maia and Leites fights the Clowning got down right awkward at times. During the Bonnar fight he just stayed against the fence and let Bonnar swing on him and he would get hit a bit but he kept doing it until he saw an opening. At any point Bonnar could have landed a flush shot and knocked Anderson out. So after clowning person after person he is likely to do it more often because he believes he is that damn good. This time though the professional fighter throwing the punches was able to land a clean one and end the fight.

Anderson didnt give the belt away he got it taken from him because he fought using a strategy that is dangerous and its amazing that this is the first time he got knocked down using that strategy. Anderson wanted to win and he wanted to win impressively as always. And he wanted to win by doing what he feels comfortable doing. He didnt want Weidman to focus on wrestling he wanted to lure him into striking and pissing him off by making him look stupid with head movement which is how Anderson wins alot of his fights. This time it just didnt go his way because you can only dodge flying fists with only head movement for so long.


----------



## jamiejame911

Another soon to be closed thread.


----------



## Roki977

I dont agree. Silva gave all the time that Chris needs to knock him out. I alsoo think that many fighters would knock Silva out tonight. He was extra stupid even for his standards, esc in 2cnd round.


----------



## Sterl

SideWays222 said:


> I dont get this "Anderson gave away the belt".
> 
> Anderson has been clowning on people with his head movement since the Rich Franklin fight. During the Maia and Leites fights the Clowning got down right awkward at times. During the Bonnar fight he just stayed against the fence and let Bonnar swing on him and he would get hit a bit but he kept doing it until he saw an opening. At any point Bonnar could have landed a flush shot and knocked Anderson out. So after clowning person after person he is likely to do it more often because he believes he is that damn good. This time though the professional fighter throwing the punches was able to land a clean one and end the fight.
> 
> Anderson didnt give the belt away he got it taken from him because he fought using a strategy that is dangerous and its amazing that this is the first time he got knocked down using that strategy. Anderson wanted to win and he wanted to win impressively as always. And he wanted to win by doing what he feels comfortable doing.


People think he gave away the fight because the clowning got absolutely out of control in this fight, on another level then Leites or Maia. He was basically coaching Weidman threw the entire fight and it was more like he was with one of his students in training then a fight for the belt. The entire fight just felt really weird.


----------



## Stun Gun

SideWays222 said:


> I dont get this "Anderson gave away the belt".
> 
> Anderson has been clowning on people with his head movement since the Rich Franklin fight. During the Maia and Leites fights the Clowning got down right awkward at times. During the Bonnar fight he just stayed against the fence and let Bonnar swing on him and he would get hit a bit but he kept doing it until he saw an opening. At any point Bonnar could have landed a flush shot and knocked Anderson out. So after clowning person after person he is likely to do it more often because he believes he is that damn good. This time though the professional fighter throwing the punches was able to land a clean one and end the fight.
> 
> Anderson didnt give the belt away he got it taken from him because he fought using a strategy that is dangerous and its amazing that this is the first time he got knocked down using that strategy. Anderson wanted to win and he wanted to win impressively as always. And he wanted to win by doing what he feels comfortable doing. He didnt want Weidman to focus on wrestling only he wanted to lure him into striking and pissing him off until he sees an opening.


Thank you, I didn't want to write a bunch. But this is how I feel


----------



## Roflcopter

It's one thing to use head movement in a flamboyant manner, it's another thing entirely to be way out of position because you are clowning.


Anderson in the Rich Franklin fight was NEVER out of position, against Forrest he was NEVER out of position.



Whitaker used to clown people, but he was still the greatest defensive fighter of all time because he didn't do shit like that.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

SideWays222 said:


> I dont get this "Anderson gave away the belt".
> 
> Anderson has been clowning on people with his head movement since the Rich Franklin fight. During the Maia and Leites fights the Clowning got down right awkward at times. During the Bonnar fight he just stayed against the fence and let Bonnar swing on him and he would get hit a bit but he kept doing it until he saw an opening. At any point Bonnar could have landed a flush shot and knocked Anderson out. So after clowning person after person he is likely to do it more often because he believes he is that damn good. This time though the professional fighter throwing the punches was able to land a clean one and end the fight.
> 
> Anderson didnt give the belt away he got it taken from him because he fought using a strategy that is dangerous and its amazing that this is the first time he got knocked down using that strategy. Anderson wanted to win and he wanted to win impressively as always. And he wanted to win by doing what he feels comfortable doing. He didnt want Weidman to focus on wrestling he wanted to lure him into striking and pissing him off by making him look stupid which in turn forces him to leave openings.


I agree on the sentiment but disagree on the point. Anderson was worse than ever here, and he took liberties and paid for them. He deserved to lose, and I'm kind of glad Weidman made him pay for it. Weidman is still overrated, and Silva is still the better fighter though.


----------



## Calminian

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson leaned into it which dropped him. The follow up was HUGE though.
> 
> Weidman made a lot of mistakes is my main point. He might have won this fight 100% Vs 100%, but he won 50% Vs 50%. He made mistakes and so did Anderson, which resulted in him winning. His win relied on Anderson's mistake, although it didn't have to, which is unimpressive to me. His temperament was weak. Belfort has better TDD and would be more offensive than Anderson was (he was defensive as a result of poor TDD), so I don't think Weidman is still the shit just yet.


Fighting is about capitalizing on mistakes. Anderson has done it countless times. But to be sure, Weidman has much to prove. But he believed he could beat Anderson, and he was right.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Calminian said:


> Fighting is about capitalizing on mistakes. Anderson has done it countless times. But to be sure, Weidman has much to prove. But he believed he could beat Anderson, and he was right.


He did this well. Anderson made mistakes instead of capitalizing on Weidman's mistakes. It's Weidman's mistakes that make me think he's still overrated however.

He was right, and Anderson deserved to lose here.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

Stun Gun said:


> You are forgetting about Okami


Yes I am! That was actually the fight I wanted for Weidman before his chance at Silva.

This makes it more interesting though.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jaycalgary

I bet that it was fixed and made a killing!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Weidman kills Okami. Okami beats most midlevel guys, I think he'd beat Bisping for example, but if you've got a half decent punch and good wrestling then Okami's fish food.


----------



## Calminian

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He did this well. Anderson made mistakes instead of capitalizing on Weidman's mistakes. It's Weidman's mistakes that make me think he's still overrated however.
> 
> He was right, and Anderson deserved to lose here.


How overrated he is depends on how good you thought he was. I mean he just beat Anderson Silva. You just cant be a bum and pull that off. 

His is the p4p greatest? No, not quite yet, and maybe never. But one thing for sure, GSP is now #1.


----------



## SideWays222

Sterl said:


> People think he gave away the fight because the clowning got absolutely out of control in this fight, on another level then Leites or Maia. He was basically coaching Weidman threw the entire fight and it was more like he was with one of his students in training then a fight for the belt. The entire fight just felt really weird.


Anderson didnt respect Weidmans striking and DID respect his wrestling so insulting Weidmans striking is a good way at making Weidman strike over-aggressively. He did clown Weidman alot but he didnt exactly put himself in much danger until the second round. What he did against Bonnar was much more dangerous then anything he did in the first round. And Anderson believes in his skills and truly believes his head movement is that damn good. It makes sense that he would eventually take too many risks and get caught. That isnt giving the fight away that is going into the fight with the wrong mentality. 

Doing what you feel comfortable doing especially when its a extremely dangerous strategy to begin with and then paying for it isnt giving the fight away...


----------



## No_Mercy

This type of scenario happens all the time where the superior player with talent lets his guard down (literally) and loses to a lesser experienced opponent who is a work horse and talented in their own right I suppose. Upsets happen ALL the time. It just took awhile longer and what makes Fedor's 10 year reign of terror pretty damn impressive. Now...all eyes on GSP and the LHW title holder along with the newly crowned champion. I will call it right now. Vitor Belfort will take out Weidman and not because of the result tonight. I called for it way back when people were combing for the next challenger. 

We all know who the better fighter is through records and skill sets. But *tonight* Weidman was the better fighter. 

I also feel it's almost a relief for him, but agree it's not the way we'd want to see em go out. 

Ending notes. Initially I thought that was a combinations out of desperation trying to hit Anderson, but it could be trained. Lets put it this way who else can dodge those many shots over the course of six years. It was that last one that crept up on em. 

Such is life. He'll be back.


----------



## sucrets

GSP_vs_Lesnar said:


> GSP is still the best of all time!


Most boring perhaps. But you are the most delusional.


----------



## Roflcopter

Calminian said:


> How overrated he is depends on how good you thought he was. I mean he just beat Anderson Silva. You just cant be a bum and pull that off.
> 
> His is the p4p greatest? No, not quite yet, and maybe never. But one thing for sure, GSP is now #1.


Some people have Jones ahead of GSP.

I wouldn't consider GSP to be a lock for number 1.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Calminian said:


> How overrated he is depends on how good you thought he was. I mean he just beat Anderson Silva. You just cant be a bum and pull that off.
> 
> His is the p4p greatest? No, not quite yet, and maybe never. But one thing for sure, GSP is now #1.


If Anderson acted like that against the likes of Hendo, he'd have been KOed ages ago. Again, Weirdman AND Silva made mistakes, so it's a fair win, but I think the mistakes Weidman showed didn't convince me that he's a great fighter.

P4P is an interesting point actually.


----------



## Stun Gun

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Weidman kills Okami. Okami beats most midlevel guys, I think he'd beat Bisping for example, but if you've got a half decent punch and good wrestling then Okami's fish food.


Would you stop it. Okami is good enough to grapple with Weidman. And Lombard tagged Okami and who won that fight?


----------



## TraMaI

Weidman basically just confirmed my theory during the post-fight presser.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stun Gun said:


> Would you stop it. Okami is good enough to grapple with Weidman. And Lombard tagged Okami and who won that fight?


Okami has a weak chin. That's no surprise to anyone. Weidman is a better grappler, but Okami has superhuman strength. I think it'd be close in grappling for that reason, but Weidman pretty easily by KO.


----------



## TraMaI

GIF of the fight ending!


----------



## Calminian

ClydebankBlitz said:


> If Anderson acted like that against the likes of Hendo, he'd have been KOed ages ago. Again, Weirdman AND Silva made mistakes, so it's a fair win, but I think the mistakes Weidman showed didn't convince me that he's a great fighter.
> 
> P4P is an interesting point actually.


Totally untrue, in fact, Henderson did go after him and got counterpunched. 

Anderson just admitted in the post fight that he did not deviate from his game plan. He was trying to get Weidman to swing so he could counter him, and it didn't work. It's what he does. It didn't work this time.


----------



## MagiK11

Calminian said:


> Totally untrue, in fact, Henderson did go after him and got counterpunched.
> 
> Anderson just admitted in the post fight that he did not deviate from his game plan. He was trying to get Weidman to swing so he could counter him, and it didn't work. It's what he does. It didn't work this time.


That's exactly what I thought during the fight as well. I kind of wanted Weidman to win to shake up the division but was also expecting Anderson to land a crazy counter and continue winning the way he's be doing for so long. Tonight just wasn't his night.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Roflcopter said:


> Some people have Jones ahead of GSP.
> 
> I wouldn't consider GSP to be a lock for number 1.


Weren't you just the guy who was arguing two days ago that no one is close to Anderson but GSP? Yeah... you were. You even said Jones isn't close to being #1.

Amazing to see how hate blinds people.


----------



## Woodenhead

Calminian said:


> Anderson just admitted in the post fight that he did not deviate from his game plan. He was trying to get Weidman to swing so he could counter him, and it didn't work. It's what he does. It didn't work this time.


So I guess the people who say AS basically "handed" the belt to CW are totally wrong, then.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Calminian said:


> Totally untrue, in fact, Henderson did go after him and got counterpunched.
> 
> Anderson just admitted in the post fight that he did not deviate from his game plan. He was trying to get Weidman to swing so he could counter him, and it didn't work. It's what he does. It didn't work this time.


But Anderson respected Hendo and wasn't a complete ass against him.

It did work. Anderson's style was GENIUS. But when he started doing that stupid stuff with his knees after getting punched, he took it from "style" to stupidity.


----------



## Stun Gun

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Okami has a weak chin. That's no surprise to anyone. Weidman is a better grappler, but Okami has superhuman strength. I think it'd be close in grappling for that reason, but Weidman pretty easily by KO.


Okami has an average chin actually. Lets see he's been knocked out by Tim/Silva? both guys hit hard. Yeah Okami has been rocked, but he can recover most of the time. Okami would work behind that jab and neutralize weidmans grappling with his strength and technique


----------



## jamiejame911

Calminian said:


> Totally untrue, in fact, Henderson did go after him and got counterpunched.
> 
> Anderson just admitted in the post fight that he did not deviate from his game plan. He was trying to get Weidman to swing so he could counter him, and it didn't work. It's what he does. It didn't work this time.


That is what he is going to say either way. He has a lot of people behind him helping him to get the (W). They'd be less likely to do thus, if he had it in the back of his mind: I don't mind losing. He is torn between being the best, living up to the hype and respecting the fans and his fight team; and always feeling the pressure where people think of you as a/the fighting god.


----------



## Calminian

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But Anderson respected Hendo and wasn't a complete ass against him.
> 
> It did work. Anderson's style was GENIUS. But when he started doing that stupid stuff with his knees after getting punched, he took it from "style" to stupidity.


It's like you've never seen Anderson fight. This is what the guy dies. Weidman just had the reach and power to render it ineffective. Anderson has his hands down all the time. People are acting like it's never happened before. It's part of the package. It's normally very effective.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stun Gun said:


> Okami has an average chin actually. Lets see he's been knocked out by Tim/Silva? both guys hit hard. Yeah Okami has been rocked, but he can recover most of the time. Okami would work behind that jab and neutralize weidmans grappling with his strength and technique


Maybe, but I think Weidman does have a lot of power that could put Okami out (similar to the Munoz fight).



Calminian said:


> It's like you've never seen Anderson fight. This is what the guy dies. Weidman just had the reach and power to render it ineffective. Anderson has his hands down all the time. People are acting like it's never happened before.


Anderson doesn't act this bad. If you seen my first post, I sayd that his hands being down and being on the cage are just aspects of his style. He uses them, and he uses them well. The stuff like he did here in the second round were different. He got cocky, and he was making Weidman, a big puncher, throw punches at his face, and he got caught because of it. He only tried to use his head movement on that ridiculous a level against Forrest, and Weidman hits a hell of a lot harder than Forrest.


----------



## sucrets

The amount of stupid in this thread is astounding!


----------



## Calminian

jamiejame911 said:


> That is what he is going to say either way. He has a lot of people behind him helping him to get the (W). They'd be less likely to do thus, if he had it in the back of his mind: I don't mind losing. He is torn between being the best, living up to the hype and respecting the fans and his fight team; and always feeling the pressure where people think of you as a/the fighting god.


Even Weidman said they were expecting it and training for it. He said to himself, I have long arms and am going for it. He impressively whooped anderson. that's the bottom line.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

sucrets said:


> The amount of stupid in this thread is astounding!


Not a great start. Please try to post something constructive. :thumb03:


----------



## Calminian

sucrets said:


> The amount of stupid in this thread is astounding!


I agree. Silva fans just can't accept what happened.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Calminian said:


> Even Weidman said they were expecting it and training for it. He said to himself, I have long arms and am going for it. He impressively whooped anderson. that's the bottom line.


Had this been the case, he wouldn't have been REALLY stupid and stopped going for the takedown.




HitOrGetHit said:


> Not a great start. Please try to post something constructive. :thumb03:


Haha fun.



ClydebankBlitz said:


> Maybe, but I think Weidman does have a lot of power that could put Okami out (similar to the Munoz fight).


No doubt that Weidman has power to put any middleweight away. But I think against Okami, he would be neutralized, Okami has better cardio and would work his way to the W.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

After thinking a bit more....

I did say that Silva lost because he got cocky, and that is half true. 

BUT... Weidman could have been like everyone else and let Silva dance, but he capitalized on it. Silva may have lost it for himself, but Weidman definitely won it for himself.


----------



## hadoq

sucrets said:


> The amount of stupid in this thread is astounding!


the thing, when he was doing this and winning, he was the GOAT, now that he lost, fighting the EXACT SAME WAY as he ever did, suddenly he's "disrespectful"

I watch silva fight BECAUSE he fights this way and make it SEEM easy, it's entertaining, this is why he was so popular and why people wanted to see him fight.

human nature, we don't like to see our "champions" lose cause it reminds us that nobody, nobody's perfect.

half this thread is basically people saying they would have beaten AS tonight. He did this all the time, nobody could catch him, until weidman.


----------



## jamiejame911

Calminian said:


> Even Weidman said they were expecting it and training for it. He said to himself, I have long arms and am going for it. He impressively whooped anderson. that's the bottom line.


Sorry, I should have clarified: I am saying that what I was saying was what I imagine Anderson was thinking, not Weidman. Weidman def studied him and capitalized on the movements of Silva.


----------



## M.C

I'm happy for Weidman and as I said before the fight I wanted Weidman to win to shake the division up and let new breed fighters start moving in. It happened at HW, LHW, LW and more than likely it is going to happen at WW soon enough, the same way it happened to Liddell/Randy/Fedor/Penn/Hughes etc.

Time to move on and get younger/fresher/more hungry fighters in that division and throw Anderson in as one of the all time greats he is. 

Excited for the future of MW, first time in a long time.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stun Gun said:


> No doubt that Weidman has power to put any middleweight away. But I think against Okami, he would be neutralized, Okami has better cardio and would work his way to the W.


I haven't really seen Weidman's cardio be tested, so that might be the case.

Okami has been rocked quite a lot, and Weidman might not deserve credit for landing that shot imo, but the way he followed it up as EXCELLENT. The shot on the floor he landed was so pinpoint and THAT is what ended the fight. If Weidman manages to rock Okami at all, I would expect him to finish it where a lot of people have failed. I'd see Weidman being the one pushing the pace with striking, and only using his wrestling as a counter to Okami who would get a bit desperate.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Dana seems pretty set on a rematch lol.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

HitOrGetHit said:


> After thinking a bit more....
> 
> I did say that Silva lost because he got cocky, and that is half true.
> 
> BUT... Weidman could have been like everyone else and let Silva dance, but he capitalized on it. Silva may have lost it for himself, but Weidman definitely won it for himself.


No one will remember, but I debated that Bonner shouldn't try to grapple Anderson and should have swung for the fences. I said it beforehand, and to me that was a great strategy. Anderson could have got caught by Bonnar as well. Weidman's difference was that he could have taken Anderson down and ACTUALLY won, while Bonnar couldn't. Weidman's choice to strike was stupid, but fair fuks, it paid off and he's the UFC MW Champion.


----------



## Stun Gun

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I haven't really seen Weidman's cardio be tested, so that might be the case.
> 
> Okami has been rocked quite a lot, and Weidman might not deserve credit for landing that shot imo, but the way he followed it up as EXCELLENT. The shot on the floor he landed was so pinpoint and THAT is what ended the fight. If Weidman manages to rock Okami at all, I would expect him to finish it where a lot of people have failed. I'd see Weidman being the one pushing the pace with striking, and only using his wrestling as a counter to Okami who would get a bit desperate.


Weidman follows up well, no doubt. If he catches Okami he could put him away. I think Okami would push the pace, not weidman. And as the rounds goo on Okami would wear Weidman out


----------



## jamiejame911

Calminian said:


> I agree. Silva fans just can't accept what happened.


It's more like, not saying you specifically, that the amount of effeminate man-hate from these emotional Anderson haters is pretty astounding. It's almost as if Anderson slept with their wives or something. He's just some guy doing his thing somewhere in the world. I don't hate any fighter, or even have negative feeling for them. Everyone has favorites, but it looks as if many people on this forum have a personal vendetta for Anderson. That alone is the most disturbing thing here. Anderson got what he was prepared for and to many, including myself, what he deserved.


----------



## osmium

hadoq said:


> the thing, when he was doing this and winning, he was the GOAT, now that he lost, fighting the EXACT SAME WAY as he ever did, suddenly he's "disrespectful"
> 
> I watch silva fight BECAUSE he fights this way and make it SEEM easy, it's entertaining, this is why he was so popular and why people wanted to see him fight.
> 
> human nature, we don't like to see our "champions" lose cause it reminds us that nobody, nobody's perfect.
> 
> half this thread is basically people saying they would have beaten AS tonight. He did this all the time, nobody could catch him, until weidman.


Yeah I don't get the people who act like Demian Maia is their mother. Being respectful has nothing to do with what makes sports entertaining. Sack a QB and dance in his face, moonwalk across the mat and knock a guy out, hit a homerun and stand at the plate posing with your bat, etc that stuff makes sports more entertaining not less. 

All this respect stuff is bullshit especially from the old people. Mother ****er in your day Ty Cobb sharpened his spikes and drop kicked people in the groin and athletes got into fist fights with people in the stands and opposing teams every other day.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stun Gun said:


> Weidman follows up well, no doubt. If he catches Okami he could put him away. I think Okami would push the pace, not weidman. And as the rounds goo on Okami would wear Weidman out


Another thing to me would be the "grappling" of Weidman. Okami has more of the ox crazy strength, and he might well take Weidman down. I feel on the bottom, Weidman would be overrated in BJJ, and wouldn't pull off a sub, but I think he would be able to perform sweeps and stuff to gain position.

Weidman winning the title sparks these conversations man, which is def the silver lining in this situation.


----------



## Calminian

HitOrGetHit said:


> After thinking a bit more....
> 
> I did say that Silva lost because he got cocky, and that is half true.
> 
> BUT... Weidman could have been like everyone else and let Silva dance, but he capitalized on it. Silva may have lost it for himself, but Weidman definitely won it for himself.


And if Anderson would have pulled off the victory doing what he does, he would have been praised and not second guessed for even a second.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

osmium said:


> Yeah I don't get the people who act like Demian Maia is their mother. Being respectful has nothing to do with what makes sports entertaining. Sack a QB and dance in his face, moonwalk across the mat and knock a guy out, hit a homerun and stand at the plate posing with your bat, etc that stuff makes sports more entertaining not less.
> 
> All this respect stuff is bullshit especially from the old people. Mother ****er in your day Ty Cobb sharpened his spikes and drop kicked people in the groin and athletes got into fist fights with people in the stands and opposing teams every other day.


I mentioned respect, but in a different way. I meant respect as in "respect your opponent's abilities". Anderson didn't respect that Weidman was a good puncher. Forrest is alright, but Weidman can put guys away. He's not the strongest guy in the world, but he has some power and can do the job. Anderson didn't respect this, acted stupid, and paid for his mistake.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Calminian said:


> And if Anderson would have pulled off the victory doing what he does, he would have been praised and not second guessed for even a second.


I agree.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Calminian said:


> I agree. Silva fans just can't accept what happened.


You are right here. It is unacceptable to see Anderson emulating Nick Diaz worse than seeing him lose. That was a cursed night for the sport because the belt wasn't passed ahead in a sport manner and now, on top of all this opera, we have to read spammers like you celebrating for the wrong reasons and ignoring facts. Time to go to bed. It's late here.


----------



## Stun Gun

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Another thing to me would be the "grappling" of Weidman. Okami has more of the ox crazy strength, and he might well take Weidman down. I feel on the bottom, Weidman would be overrated in BJJ, and wouldn't pull off a sub, but I think he would be able to perform sweeps and stuff to gain position.
> 
> Weidman winning the title sparks these conversations man, which is def the silver lining in this situation.


It's a fight I've wanted to happen for awhile. I just hope the rematch stuff doesn't slow the division down more


----------



## Liddellianenko

deadmanshand said:


> Wow... you're just a hater aren't you?
> 
> A rematch would go easily in Anderson's favor as long as Anderson was in his right mind. He outstruck and stuffed Weidman before getting caught. Weidman couldn't do anything to him when he had Anderson on the ground. That happened. Completely factual.
> 
> Anderson's showboating cost him. That is the truth. It's not about being a nuthugger or being on a bandwagon. This is what happened.
> 
> Only hatred makes someone think that Weidman is the better fighter. He may have been the better fighter tonight but overall...


No I just see things for what they are when most people are blinded by hero worship, hatred or delusion.

Weidman did take him down and won the first round. He also landed some good shots on the ground. Anderson did not "beat him on the feet". He stood there like a clown as usual, "pretending" to beat him on the feet and his fans gobbled it up as more godliness from the invincible silva.

When in reality Anderson pulling that garbage only works against slow crappy brawlers like Forrest and Bonnar, or guys who he has a massive reach advantage against, further accentuated by Silva's wide stance, and are too severely intimidated by him to commit to strikes (Franklin). Weidman was neither, I suspect Silva learnt about his absolute humanity today against a guy with equal reach who isn't a shitty brawler. It's his worshippers who refuse to learn it.

Silva stuffing a couple of takedowns doesn't mean jack, it doesn't mean he "started" stuffing it just means he blocked a couple of bad ones but still had no real answer for Weidman apart from taunts and trying to get his guard down. Which failed. Not because "Silva beat himself" lol but because Silva was finally facing a fighter was wasn't completely shit and intimidated by him.

He still spent the half the fight on his back and ended getting KOd and his cartoonishly head bouncing off the mat in the followup. These are the facts, live with them.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

The people here so surprised at seeing Anderson's antics must have never watched an Anderson Silva fight before.


----------



## Calminian

jamiejame911 said:


> It's more like, not saying you specifically, that the amount of effeminate man-hate from these emotional Anderson haters is pretty astounding. It's almost as if Anderson slept with their wives or something. He's just some guy doing his thing somewhere in the world. I don't hate any fighter, or even have negative feeling for them. Everyone has favorites, but it looks as if many people on this forum have a personal vendetta for Anderson. That alone is the most disturbing thing here. Anderson got what he was prepared for and to many, including myself, what he deserved.


Yeah, but Anderson has brought a lot of his on himself. Hopefully he'll stop calling out smaller fighters and all the Roy Jones nonsense. 

That said, he is/was the GOAT. No question.



HitOrGetHit said:


> The people here so surprised at seeing Anderson's antics must have never watched an Anderson Silva fight before.


Exactly and this point was made by Weidman, Dana and Anderson tonight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Stun Gun said:


> It's a fight I've wanted to happen for awhile. I just hope the rematch stuff doesn't slow the division down more


Anderson is the greatest of all time, and he is better than Weidman, but I DON'T want to see a rematch. To me, Anderson doesn't make mistakes, and neither does Weidman. Weidman doesn't do like he just said in the press conference "Bite down on my gum shield and lets do this". Weidman would be intelligent and win a boring enough fight. Weidman defends the title against Vitor (if at all possible) and that would solidify him to me. I just want to see Weidman perform where I can buy into the hype. I don't hate the guy, I just don't see what others do. He has some alright wins, then he beat Anderson via stupidity, and now he's the champ. I want to see him in there with at least a few more MW contenders. I mean even the likes of Cung Le. He just didn't fight enough guys with skills for me to be impressed. Maia, Munoz and Anderson. While they have strong aspects, Vitor, Bisping, Sonnen etc. all bring different aspects to the table, and if he can win over them, I'll be down with the movement.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

HitOrGetHit said:


> The people here so surprised at seeing Anderson's antics must have never watched an Anderson Silva fight before.


IMO he took this to a new level tonight. Pretending to be rocked? Total douche bag move. He says he keeps his hands low as part of his style. Faking being rocked after a fighter hits you is about as dis-respectful as it gets.

I am a Silva fan, and I'm damn glad he got knocked out after that. Silva is not winning points in my book right now. Hell, he wouldn't have even if he won that fight. A douche bag is a douche bag. He can act as humble as he wants in an interview. His fight tonight spoke for itself.


----------



## DragonStriker

Just wanted to say we should be thanking Anderson he is an amazing fighter can't be the best forever or the champ and also congrats to Chris Weidman he deserves it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

HitOrGetHit said:


> The people here so surprised at seeing Anderson's antics must have never watched an Anderson Silva fight before.


He was one of his cockiest against Bonnar, and he doubled that tonight. Round 1 was classic Anderson. Arrogant, but in a genius way. Round 2, he took it too far. The first time he "wasn't hurt", was the first time I said out loudn "He's taking this too lightly". He got caught with the same move less than a minute later. I'm not surprised that he had "antics", but I'm surprised that he did what he did in this fight. Weidman isn't Forrest and we all knew it. He did what he did against Forrest because Griffin was a limited puncher. Weidman is a strong striker, and it was a factor even the fans took into account. So Anderson taking it for granted was the main shock.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Anderson is the greatest of all time, and he is better than Weidman, but I DON'T want to see a rematch. To me, Anderson doesn't make mistakes, and neither does Weidman. Weidman doesn't do like he just said in the press conference "Bite down on my gum shield and lets do this". Weidman would be intelligent and win a boring enough fight. Weidman defends the title against Vitor (if at all possible) and that would solidify him to me. I just want to see Weidman perform where I can buy into the hype. I don't hate the guy, I just don't see what others do. He has some alright wins, then he beat Anderson via stupidity, and now he's the champ. I want to see him in there with at least a few more MW contenders. I mean even the likes of Cung Le. He just didn't fight enough guys with skills for me to be impressed. Maia, Munoz and Anderson. While they have strong aspects, Vitor, Bisping, Sonnen etc. all bring different aspects to the table, and if he can win over them, I'll be down with the movement.



Is it just me, or are a lot of people now downplaying KNOCKING OUT Anderson Silva?


----------



## jamiejame911

Calminian said:


> Yeah, but Anderson has brought a lot of his on himself. Hopefully he'll stop calling out smaller fighters and all the Roy Jones nonsense.
> 
> That said, he is/was the GOAT. No question.


I don't think Anderson has a predilection for calling out smaller fighters. He's fought guys at LHW, because Dana has asked him to, who were bigger than he is. If we are talking about GSP, well that has been the super fight talk of the last few years (before Jones was even on the radar). I wouldn't agree in criticizing Anderson for that. The fans have wanted and initiated the hype surrounding that fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

PheelGoodInc said:


> IMO he took this to a new level tonight. Pretending to be rocked? Total douche bag move. He says he keeps his hands low as part of his style. Faking being rocked after a fighter hits you is about as dis-respectful as it gets.
> 
> I am a Silva fan, and I'm damn glad he got knocked out after that. Silva is not winning points in my book right now. Hell, he wouldn't have even if he won that fight. A douche bag is a douche bag. He can act as humble as he wants in an interview. His fight tonight spoke for itself.


All of this. There is making someone look like a bitch by showing off your skills (Round 1 and entire Bonnar fight), and then there's focusing on making fun of an opponent instead of your own skills (Round 2 and late Maia fight).


----------



## Calminian

DragonStriker said:


> Just wanted to say we should be thanking Anderson he is an amazing fighter can't be the best forever or the champ and also congrats to Chris Weidman he deserves it.


Agreed. He is the GOAT. No one can take that away.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

ClydebankBlitz said:


> He was one of his cockiest against Bonnar, and he doubled that tonight. Round 1 was classic Anderson. Arrogant, but in a genius way. Round 2, he took it too far. The first time he "wasn't hurt", was the first time I said out loudn "He's taking this too lightly". He got caught with the same move less than a minute later. I'm not surprised that he had "antics", but I'm surprised that he did what he did in this fight. Weidman isn't Forrest and we all knew it. He did what he did against Forrest because Griffin was a limited puncher. Weidman is a strong striker, and it was a factor even the fans took into account. So Anderson taking it for granted was the main shock.


I am talking about the posts where people act like Silva dancing around was so unexpected. This wasn't GSP in the octagon.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

PheelGoodInc said:


> Is it just me, or are a lot of people now downplaying KNOCKING OUT Anderson Silva?


Maybe. It's just in a different way to me. I HATE this talk of Weidman landing a jab. Complete bullshit. He threw a good punch, Anderson swung into it, and then Weidman finished with the awesome follow up shot. I don't think Anderson has an incredible chin though. He rolls with the punches, which is why he's been able to stand in front of people. Again, I think Weidman follows up well, but the initial incident was all on Anderson.



HitOrGetHit said:


> I am talking about the posts where people act like Silva dancing around was so unexpected. This wasn't GSP in the octagon.


I didn't expect him to be as confident as he was. Leaning against the cage seemed like suicide. I thought he'd have a little more fear than he did. So in a sense, it was unexpected, but dancing around and making his opponent look weak is nothing he hasn't done a million times before.

In the second round though, I was disappointed and embarrassed by what he did. It was a joke to try and disrespect a solid opponent's striking as much as he did, and a simple shot put him in his place.


----------



## sucrets

jamiejame911 said:


> If we are talking about GSP, well that has been the super fight talk of the last few years (before Jones was even on the radar).


Yes, but now that Jones is on the radar him fighting Anderson is way more appealing than GSP. The truth is GSP is a walking borefest and we all know it. Jones is a vicious destroyer who is much more fun to watch.

I insist. Jones vs Silva is THE superfight.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

Predicted this.. glad I was right. Not gonna take anything away from Silva tho through his accomplishments. GOAT definitely. Weidman was just better at this moment.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

This is the thing. If anyone would have thought Weidman would stand with Silva and knock him out before the fight, they would be called crazy. Now that it's happened, people are blaming Silva for it. Weidman set up Silva's clowning with a pawing jab, and it paid off. Weidman out struck Silva and knocked his dick in the dirt fair in square.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I didn't expect him to be as confident as he was. Leaning against the cage seemed like suicide. I thought he'd have a little more fear than he did. So in a sense, it was unexpected, *but dancing around and making his opponent look weak is nothing he hasn't done a million times before.*
> 
> In the second round though, I was disappointed and embarrassed by what he did. It was a joke to try and disrespect a solid opponent's striking as much as he did, and a simple shot put him in his place.


This is what I was getting at.


----------



## sucrets

Overeem must have given Silva some solid advice before this fight. Of that I am certain.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

sucrets said:


> Yes, but now that Jones is on the radar him fighting Anderson is way more appealing than GSP. The truth is GSP is a walking borefest and we all know it. Jones is a vicious destroyer who is much more fun to watch.
> 
> I insist. Jones vs Silva is THE superfight.


Both are great to me. Jones Vs Heavyweights is more interesting to me, and GSP Vs Anderson is the all time great fight. Jones almost seems like a different era from Anderson. GSP and Anderson were established as the 1/2 of all time UFC, so them competing would round that off. Jones has the likes of Cormier, Velasquez etc. for his super fights. I still feel it's unfair for Anderson, a 38 year old legend, to move up in weight to fight a 23? year old who possesses all of his weaknesses as strengths.


----------



## osmium

It wasn't really any more outrageous than what he did to Maia.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

HitOrGetHit said:


> This is what I was getting at.


Yeah to act like he wasn't going to make it entertaining is a lack of knowledge of AS. He ALWAYS drops his hands, to the degree that it's his stance. He dances around and brings his opponent's in to strike, and then he counters. EVERYONE knew this coming in, so anyone claiming it was different doesn't know his style.

His taunting was the addition imo, which made a big difference. Weidman claims it didn't, but no doubt it got into his head. He wanted a stand up war, and Anderson was sure to win it. He was looking good, Weidman wouldn't throw punches and Anderson landed shots almost as a joke. But when he took his own defence and position as a joke, Weidman made him pay for looking stupid. I still feel Weidman was mentally weak in performing his gameplan though.



osmium said:


> It wasn't really any more outrageous than what he did to Maia.


I believe there are the only two times he's been booed, and deservingly too. I wanted Maia to win then, and I didn't want Weidman too because of the overhype, but Anderson deserved to lose none the less.

EDIT: DANKE HOGH


----------



## sucrets

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Both are great to me. Jones Vs Heavyweights is more interesting to me, and GSP Vs Anderson is the all time great fight. Jones almost seems like a different era from Anderson. GSP and Anderson were established as the 1/2 of all time UFC, so them competing would round that off. Jones has the likes of Cormier, Velasquez etc. for his super fights. I still feel it's unfair for Anderson, a 38 year old legend, to move up in weight to fight a 23? year old who possesses all of his weaknesses as strengths.



But that's the beauty of it. That it's the new era vs the old era. Jones openly admits that Silva is his idol an I think his fighting style would be a great challenge for silva both standing and on the ground. As far as going up that might not be necessary if they do a catch weight in the middle.

True, GSP vs Silva has been the superfight for a while but GSP has been ever so boring in his last few fights with his human blanket tactics. That crap just turns me off. I don't want to see him try to grind out a win. I want to see people go smash!

Like tonight. I was happy to see Chris knock Silva out (even though he is my favorite fighter) because it was unexpected and fun. And because silva was being overly stupid with his antics. Usually he does this crap but backs it up with focus and penetrating counters. Tonight he was just plain lazy and disrespectful. Right before he got KO in fact he even pretended he got dizzy by one of Chris' shots to mock him. The irony is that 10 secs later he got smashed. Now the division looks really interesting too.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

sucrets said:


> But that's the beauty of it. That it's the new era vs the old era. Jones openly admits that Silva is his idol an I think his fighting style would be a great challenge for silva both standing and on the ground. As far as going up that might not be necessary if they do a catch weight in the middle.
> 
> True, GSP vs Silva has been the superfight for a while but GSP has been ever so boring in his last few fights with his human blanket tactics. That crap just turns me off. I don't want to see him try to grind out a win. I want to see people go smash!
> 
> Like tonight. I was happy to see Chris knock Silva out (even though he is my favorite fighter) because it was unexpected and fun. And because silva was being overly stupid with his antics. Usually he does this crap but backs it up with focus and penetrating counters. Tonight he was just plain lazy and disrespectful. Right before he got KO in fact he even pretended he got dizzy by one of Chris' shots to mock him. The irony is that 10 secs later he got smashed. Now the division looks really interesting too.


I think Jones is the man to beat, not Anderson. Jones is the new name, well before this fight, and Anderson was the last of the dying breed. Jones is the one that should be tested, and Anderson has already been tried and tested and proved his worth. That being said, I don't see Jones doing well at HW, so I guess it's a good fight for him.

GSP might be boring, but dominance always attracts fans.

Completely agree with the bottom comment.


----------



## osmium

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I believe there are the only two times he's been booed, and deservingly too. I wanted Maia to win then, and I didn't want Weidman too because of the overhype, but Anderson deserved to lose none the less.


Loved that fight; loved this fight.


----------



## Sousa

This is what happens when Anderson acts like a clown. One of my fav fighters but he deserved to go down like this eventually. If and when he gets a rematch, he'll destroy Weidman in the 1st. Props to Weidman though 

Is Anderson getting an immediate rematch like plenty of guys have ?


----------



## sucrets

I wonder what Sonnen has to say about this. That should be a laugh lol


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue

Sousa said:


> This is what happens when Anderson acts like a clown. One of my fav fighters but he deserved to go down like this eventually. If and when he gets a rematch, he'll destroy Weidman in the 1st. Props to Weidman though
> 
> Is Anderson getting an immediate rematch like plenty of guys have ?


To me, it'd depend on Weidman's coaches. He was REALLY stupid to engage with Anderson on the feet. His submission was dangerous, so the ground and grappling game looked good for him. If they adopted a Chael "Rush for the TD" strategy, then Weidman would probably win. If he tried to work for the TD, like he and GSP usually do, then he'd get caught and KOed.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

sucrets said:


> I wonder what Sonnen has to say about this. That should be a laugh lol


Sonnen can say whatever he wants. And then he can continue on with never winning a title. :thumbsup:


----------



## sucrets

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To me, it'd depend on Weidman's coaches. He was REALLY stupid to engage with Anderson on the feet. His submission was dangerous, so the ground and grappling game looked good for him. If they adopted a Chael "Rush for the TD" strategy, then Weidman would probably win. If he tried to work for the TD, like he and GSP usually do, then he'd get caught and KOed.


I was surprised by that too. Chris was pretty effective on the ground but once Silva stuffed a few, he decided to stand, which I didn't think was a good idea (discounting for the fact that Silva fukced the rabbit in the process). Under normal circumstances I wouldn't have encouraged that tactic for Chris.


----------



## jamiejame911

Sonnen's time has come and gone (was it ever really here?). Sonnen couldn't beat Weidman on his best day and I think he knows it. He is a good announcer thou!


----------



## osmium

sucrets said:


> I wonder what Sonnen has to say about this. That should be a laugh lol


His response was longingly reaching out at the tv screen with a single tear rolling down his cheek. Always a bridesmaid; poor Shael.


----------



## jaycalgary

He probably would say it was fixed like any other sane person. Funny that was the first question to Dana at the post fight. Getting caught and leaving your hands down till you get KO'd are 2 different things.


----------



## Rauno

Weidman didn't win the fight, Anderson Silva lost it.


----------



## Stun Gun

Rauno said:


> Weidman didn't win the fight, Anderson Silva lost it.


Typical Silva fan response. Silva lost, Weidman won thats all there is to it. it was Weidmans fist that ended the fight. Silva made mistakes, but so did Weidman during the fight.


----------



## Rauno

Stun Gun said:


> Typical Silva fan response. Silva lost, Weidman won thats all there is to it. it was Weidmans fist that ended the fight. Silva made mistakes, but so did Weidman during the fight.


How is that a typical Silva fan response? Because he's used to losing and fans making excuses? I'm fully acknowledging that Weidman planted that hook expecting it to land the way it did. I can't help but feel that the stoppage was because of Anderson being stupid, rather than Weidman being the superior striker.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Rauno said:


> Weidman didn't win the fight, Anderson Silva lost it.


Thought this before but it isn't true. When he did it to others, it was "omfg he is so untouchable". But when he gets caught it is "he lost it himself."

That is how Silva fights. It won him many many fights. It isn't like he did something out of the ordinary to lose it. I am no Weidman fan (not that I hate him), but he won that fight.


----------



## jaycalgary

Dana White sure likes to berate people and call them names. It would take me a long time to count how many lies that man has told in the past few days. The fight was even more disgraceful than Abu Dhabi.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX

I knew this was going to happen. I told my friend that Anderson would lose and lose bad if he started in with his bullshit-routine.

Perfect way for Silva to lose. He's been doing that against second-tier competition for a long time now and he did it tonight against the wrong man. Love it. 

I can't even say he was humble. Humble would of been admitting he was a dumb ass for acting like a dumb ass and disrespecting fighters. The fact that he kissed him (twice) just makes it even better. Instead he was trying to act like he didn't care, which isn't humble at all. It's actually insulting.

This is exactly how I've wanted him to get his ass knocked out for a long, long time now.

lol @ delusional Silva fans. The guy got taken down and punched in his mouth for half the first round, landed basically nothing the entire fight, then got smashed, period.

And to say Weidman had some sort of break down or mental lapse by being `baited into Silva's game` is pretty freaking laughable considering he played Silva's game and then punched his face in.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX

ClydebankBlitz said:


> To me, it'd depend on Weidman's coaches. He was REALLY stupid to engage with Anderson on the feet.


This is just a hilarious statement considering that is where he won the fight in devastating fashion lol.


----------



## Stun Gun

Rauno said:


> How is that a typical Silva fan response? Because he's used to losing and fans making excuses? I'm fully acknowledging that Weidman planted that hook expecting it to land the way it did. I can't help but feel that the stoppage was because of Anderson being stupid, rather than Weidman being the superior striker.


Its typical because whenever Silva has a poor performance his fans always say stupid shit and make excuses. No one is stating that Weidman is the superior striker. But he landed the strike to win the fight, he didn't play into Silva stupid head games he often plays.


and this what Hit said "Thought this before but it isn't true. When he did it to others, it was "omfg he is so untouchable". But when he gets caught it is "he lost it himself." " 

Silva kept his same, cocky arrogant attitude in this fight. Only difference is that Weidman was able to take advantage of it, and win the fight. Had he won, you probably would have made comments on how beautiful it was.


----------



## Liddellianenko

XxDEATHSHEADxX said:


> I knew this was going to happen. I told my friend that Anderson would lose and lose bad if he started in with his bullshit-routine.
> 
> Perfect way for Silva to lose. He's been doing that against second-tier competition for a long time now and he did it tonight against the wrong man. Love it.
> 
> I can't even say he was humble. Humble would of been admitting he was a dumb ass for acting like a dumb ass and disrespecting fighters. The fact that he kissed him (twice) just makes it even better. Instead he was trying to act like he didn't care, which isn't humble at all. It's actually insulting.
> 
> This is exactly how I've wanted him to get his ass knocked out for a long, long time now.
> 
> lol @ delusional Silva fans. The guy got taken down and punched in his mouth for half the first round, landed basically nothing the entire fight, then got smashed, period.
> 
> And to say Weidman had some sort of break down or mental lapse by being `baited into Silva's game` is pretty freaking laughable considering he played Silva's game and then punched his face in.


^^^ THIS ALL DAY!!


----------



## Woodenhead

HitOrGetHit said:


> Thought this before but it isn't true. When he did it to others, it was "omfg he is so untouchable". But when he gets caught it is "he lost it himself."
> 
> That is how Silva fights. It won him many many fights. It isn't like he did something out of the ordinary to lose it. I am no Weidman fan (not that I hate him), but he won that fight.


This is absolutely correct.

It's almost like Silva doing his clown routine all the time was a built-in excuse in case he lost. Handy, that.


----------



## XxDEATHSHEADxX

I just watched the post fight.
I'll revise my statement and agree he's been humble in defeat.


----------



## Joabbuac

Ughh.... Can someone console me, my legs went to jelly just as fast as Silva's i think... 

It was always going to catch up with him i guess, being a clown is fine against the Bonners or Griffins of the world... He outright underestimated Weidman here, really dumb....


----------



## Liddellianenko

Joabbuac said:


> Ughh.... Can someone console me, my legs went to jelly just as fast as Silva's i think...
> 
> It was always going to catch up with him i guess, being a clown is fine against the Bonners or Griffins of the world... He outright underestimated Weidman here, really dumb....


First honest non delusional response from a Silva fan, I salute you.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Anderson wins the rematch pretty handily and that goes without saying.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Guy Incognito said:


> Anderson wins the rematch pretty handily and that goes without saying.


Quickly followed by the typical delusional butthurt, oooh... rationality and insight doesn't last long in these threads does it?


----------



## Vale_Tudo

Wow, just wow!!

I had or perhaps I should say hoped Weirdman would win a submission, perhaps grind out a decision. But knocking out Anderson Silva??? Never, the only person in the world thinking that could actually happen had to be Chris himself. Wow.

I really like this result. Now Anderson can do his special super fights and we get to shake up the MW division alittle.


----------



## Sterl

Liddellianenko said:


> First honest non delusional response from a Silva fan, I salute you.


Don't know what I said wrong, I admitted Chris was the better fighter last night and said Anderson absolutely deserved to lose. I just question Anderson's outlook on this fight, as he just refused to engage while Chris was giving him tons of counter striking openings. All he seemed to throw was flashy kicks, not many actual combinations. His footwork was comical for what were used to seeing and I really do think he should have been more upset about his reign ending like that then he appeared, but Chris still did what he had to and nothing can take that away from him.


Really hoping Anderson gives a few fights at 205 a chance. Love him or hate him, he's a special fighter and it would be a letdown to see his career end on something like that. At least in my opinion. Also 205 offers him some intriguing fights.


----------



## SM33

As a huge Silva fan, this is a relief. The guy is 38, has set a ridiculous standard, and maintained it for long enough.

He said it himself, he's tired. He's the best mixed martial artist on the planet, he'll probably keep fighting, but the key words were 'No more Championships.' He doesn't want this task anymore, and the only respectful way for him to have no more Championships is to lose.

I think Anderson wants to compete but does not want the weight of the belt anymore, and absolutely would have won this fight if he truly _wanted_ to. That's a hard place to be in, I'm sure in the cage he wanted to beat Chris, but he didn't want to win the belt again.

He wasn't focused and got hit, doesn't prove a lot IMO but like Rogan said, massive wake up call for young fighters who may try to emulate Anderson.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Liddellianenko said:


> Quickly followed by the typical delusional butthurt, oooh... rationality and insight doesn't last long in these threads does it?


Yes because one fight is always definitive of how a 2nd match will go.

Weidman did exactly what he said at the weigh ins which was that he "wasn't afraid" of Anderson and he proved it so he deserves nothing but respect.


But you have to be some kind of special retard to believe that Anderson losing had nothing to do with him dropping his hands repeatedly.


----------



## JWP

gutted of course, silva got me into the sport. however of all the challengers silva has faced weidman seems like the most deserving. humble and clear minded, if it had to be someone im glad it was him

im more of a muay thai/k-1 guy and it seems that mma (ufc) has reached a point where you cant be champion without world class wrestling

im not saying that this was necessarily the case with this fight but looking at something like kennedy v gracie it reminds me why i prefer the striking arts

i might aswell be honest and say that whenever anderson's reign was going to end was always going to be the time where i became a bit less interested in the ufc


----------



## Joabbuac

Guy Incognito said:


> But you have to be some kind of special retard to believe that Anderson losing had nothing to do with him dropping his hands repeatedly.


Of course that had something to do with it, but its not exactly a new thing for Silva is it? He made a career out of having his hands low and making people miss by centimeters, this is what happens when you fuk it up. 

It was Anderson flaws as a fighter that cost him, thing about fighting is that you never stamp out the risk of that happening... Just lower the percentages. 

Silva has made 1000's of punches miss by centimeters, he has rolled 1000's of punches... shots that brush the skin of his cheeks... well... this one didnt miss.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

SM33 said:


> I think Anderson wants to compete but does not want the weight of the belt anymore, and absolutely would have won this fight if he truly _wanted_ to.


Man, come on. Reading stuff like that is just embarrassing.
Give Weidman some credit, he did what no one thought was possible, and it wasnt because Anderson felt like getting knocked out that day but Weirdman being the better man.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

HitOrGetHit said:


> Thought this before but it isn't true. When he did it to others, it was "omfg he is so untouchable". But when he gets caught it is "he lost it himself."
> 
> That is how Silva fights. It won him many many fights. It isn't like he did something out of the ordinary to lose it. I am no Weidman fan (not that I hate him), but he won that fight.


But in a way that is true. It's his risk that puts his destiny in his own hands.

He hasn't fought like this, or at least to this extreme, with everyone. Mind games are definitely part of his game but I think he's going to realize he made a miscalculation tonight.

Silva wasn't in a corner where he needed to try something extreme... so going to the extent he did, he put himself in that dangerous position. Weidman just capitalized on it; but it's not like Weidman put Anderson into that exposed position.

That in my mind is how Anderson helped himself to lose. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stun Gun

Joabbuac said:


> Of course that had something to do with it, but its not exactly a new thing for Silva is it? He made a career out of having his hands low and making people miss by centimeters, this is what happens when you fuk it up.
> 
> It was Anderson flaws as a fighter that cost him, thing about fighting is that you never stamp out the risk of that happening... Just lower the percentages.
> 
> Silva has made 1000's of punches miss by centimeters, he has rolled 1000's of punches... shots that brush the skin of his cheeks... well... this one didnt miss.


This. Silva always does the same shit, this time he got dropped and then murdered


----------



## Guy Incognito

Joabbuac said:


> Of course that had something to do with it, but its not exactly a new thing for Silva is it? He made a career out of having his hands low and making people miss by centimeters, this is what happens when you fuk it up.
> 
> It was Anderson flaws as a fighter that cost him, thing about fighting is that you never stamp out the risk of that happening... Just lower the percentages.
> 
> Silva has made 1000's of punches miss by centimeters, he has rolled 1000's of punches... shots that brush the skin of his cheeks... well... this one didnt miss.


He has not made a career out of dropping his hands repeatedly. against Bonnor and Griffin yes, but not any other fight.

The other fights he did drop his hands and got tagged, he immediately retaliated.


----------



## Stun Gun

He didn't have a chance to retaliate since he fell and had his head bounced off the mat


----------



## Cal2002

Just watched this fight and I can't see how so many people think that Anderson wasn't trying to win that fight and/or that it was fixed. He was clearly trying to win it. He was being classic AS, trying to diminish the confidence of his opponent while raising his own with the taunting. He started doing it most notably and to great affect after being taken down and worked over a bit in the 1st round.

While not a fighter, I have always wondered why people didn't step into their punches more and follow AS whenever he would back himself into a corner or stand right in the pocket. I assumed because you generally don't want to chase Silva, but at the same time, he was also very much open. Normally, a person would throw out a punch and reset, and while trying to reset get countered. Weidman seemed to keep going forward and Silva paid for it dearly.

EDIT: I also think that part of the reason that Chris failed to get another takedown when he tried after his early success was due, in large part, to the taunting game that Silva plays. AS ability to get into his opponents head and make them question themselves is something he has done well for years. With more confidence, I feel that Weidman would been able to take Silva down again. His later attempts seemed half-hearted.


----------



## SlowGraffiti

Fixed my ass


----------



## michelangelo

What a bizarre and embarrassing way for Anderson's title run and undefeated UFC fight streak to end. 

What's just as strange is that he signed a TEN FIGHT DEAL with the UFC just weeks ago.


----------



## michelangelo

*Slobberknocker!*


SlowGraffiti said:


> Fixed my ass


----------



## K R Y

Moronic BS. Deserved it.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I was never so happy and shocked at the same time after watching a fight.  AWESOME!!! Karma is a bitch. Sometimes it takes years, sometimes it strikes after 6 minutes and 18 seconds.

And then Weidman does his best Vitor impersonation in the post fight interview, I can't stop laughing. This is so much fun. :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko

SM33 said:


> As a huge Silva fan, this is a relief. The guy is 38, has set a ridiculous standard, and maintained it for long enough.
> 
> He said it himself, he's tired. He's the best mixed martial artist on the planet, he'll probably keep fighting, but the key words were 'No more Championships.' He doesn't want this task anymore, and the only respectful way for him to have no more Championships is to lose.
> 
> I think Anderson wants to compete but does not want the weight of the belt anymore, and absolutely would have won this fight if he truly _wanted_ to. That's a hard place to be in, I'm sure in the cage he wanted to beat Chris, but he didn't want to win the belt again.
> 
> He wasn't focused and got hit, doesn't prove a lot IMO but like Rogan said, massive wake up call for young fighters who may try to emulate Anderson.


Ah yes the great demigod who's so tired he threw the fight and his legacy and career away to gain his peace of mind. How could we doubt him? After all, simply retiring on top and calling it quits is ridiculous, one must get his snot knocked out to have true zen like peace of mind. 

Clearly while Weidman was foolishly practicing shoots and punches, the great Anderson was practicing convincing cross eyes, head bouncing off the mat and sending spittle flying out of the cage. You should've seen his camp, it was sloppy wet everywhere! After all, with a god like Anderson, everything has to be perfect. Not the slightest detail must be left unattended.

He said it himself, this humble giant of a man who bows to every fighter right before he kisses them like a prison bully and taunts like a maniac in the cage. He BOWS! How can you doubt his humility? Clearly he implied he doesn't care seconds after his head bouncing routine convinced the crowd so well, so he must mean it. Humble as always in defeat, he couldn't help but show how little he cares. 

If only his godlike superpowers that he used to vanquish such titan-like immmortals as Forrest "faster than a speeding sloth" Griffin and Stephan "congealing lead" Bonnar were called upon. We'd have seen nothing less than a complete annhilation of the entire UFC roster at the same time. But we alas were not worthy!


----------



## T.Bone

Massive Anderson fan here so was obviously gutted but, honestly, I felt like he let himself down playing silly games again. 

Now I don't mind the show-boating we usually see from Silva, but if you're gonna take the risks, then sooner or later, you're gonna get caught.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Guy Incognito said:


> He has not made a career out of dropping his hands repeatedly. against Bonnor and Griffin yes, but not any other fight.
> 
> The other fights he did drop his hands and got tagged, he immediately retaliated.


O rly? How about Cote, Leites, Maia and Franklin in addition to Griffin and Bonnar? Anderson always does this, against crappy strikers to sate his ego and play god. 

No one on that list is a remotely good technical striker except Franklin, and Franklin was scared out of his mind before he even stepped into that cage the second time with Anderson. His nose was practically throbbing in memory.

Unfortunately for Silva, this was not a B-grade scared fighter. Welcome back to reality Mr. Anderson.


----------



## Joabbuac

Guy Incognito said:


> He has not made a career out of dropping his hands repeatedly. against Bonnor and Griffin yes, but not any other fight.
> 
> The other fights he did drop his hands and got tagged, he immediately retaliated.


But the way he attempted to slip that punch? How many times has he tried to roll off a right hand like that? Loads of times, only this time his footwork was all wrong and he was still there for the left. I dont see how his clowning played into the defeat tbh.


----------



## Rauno

Are some people seriously debating whether it was fixed? Anderson was his typical self, Weidman happened to be the only man to be able to capitalize on his mistakes.


----------



## BrianRClover

1. The fight was not fixed

2. Chris Weidman backed up the lack of fear he boasted about

3. Anderson Silva finally lost the game he loves to play

... it really is that simple... and this is coming from a die hard Anderson Silva fan!


----------



## Bonnar426

It figures the one night I decide to go to bed instead of staying up all night is when something major happens. From the sounds of it Anderson pulled an Overeem and suffered the consequences.


----------



## cdtcpl

So I had to miss the card last night because of kids, and I thought "meh I know how it will go so who really cares?" I woke up and left was right, blue was red, my whole world turned upside down.

Loss via GnP or Sub? Sure, but KO'ed? Is someone going to Fitch GSP next and kick Jones's knee to death?

Found a gif of what happened:


----------



## MagiK11

Joabbuac said:


> Ughh.... Can someone console me, my legs went to jelly just as fast as Silva's i think...
> 
> It was always going to catch up with him i guess, being a clown is fine against the Bonners or Griffins of the world... He outright underestimated Weidman here, really dumb....


Repped you :hug:


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

I just woke up today... still in shock. Especially considering that Anderson has taken way heavier shots and nothing happened. Someone like Weidman just throws a left hook out there while Anderson is moving backwards and its still strong enough to KO Silva?! Dubious. And Speechless.


----------



## jonnyg4508

As an Anderson fan I am embarrassed. If you are going to showboat, then you better back it up. Anderson has to pick his battles, go for that stuff vs. Okami or Bonnar. Not Weidman. 

Anderson is the better fighter, but Weidman deserved to win and I am happy for him. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Sharon

Anderson Silva got what he deserved! No need to be so arrogant when you are on top! Go Weidman! I was hoping a Canadian would be the one to upset Silva, but i'll have to be content with Weidman.

I think Weidman may even be able to give Jon Jones a hell of a fight, he is of similar size to him, Weidman can be easily fight at 205 is Sonnen can!


----------



## trulez

Anderson quit, he wanted to lose, he was toying with Weidman as long as he could but he wasn't in there to win. I guess this was his way of retiring.

And this isn't some "conspiracy theory" where everyone was in on it, Anderson made the decision to quit alone and didn't tell anyone.

All of this is pretty evident from the way he answered the post fight interview questions asked by Joe Rogan.


----------



## M_D

trulez said:


> Anderson quit, he wanted to lose, he was toying with Weidman as long as he could but he wasn't in there to win. *I guess this was his way of retiring*.
> 
> And this isn't some "conspiracy theory" where everyone was in on it, Anderson made the decision to quit alone and didn't tell anyone.
> 
> All of this is pretty evident from the way he answered the post fight interview questions asked by Joe Rogan.


:confused02: i wonder if we listened to the same thing :confused02:

when rogan asked him about retiring he just laughed and said "no, i have 10 fights left" he just does not want to be champ right now. did he throw the fight hell no he is too much of a martial artist to do that but he finally got caught and lost which made him happy, he can pass the belt to another person and fight the fights he wants now

Now that he does not have a belt weighing him down and basically choosing who he can fight, he can challenge himself and fight the superfights, fight people that are somewhat on the same round about level he is. with him having the belt this was next to impossible. 

He has already proved how skilled he is and could prove nothing more with that belt strangling him, he cleared out his division so much they just put anyone in the cage with him for he beat everyone else. now he can do different weight class's, catch weight fights with out putting the weightclass belt on hold for the division. 

The belt will always be there if he wants it back but now he can do the things he wants and fight the people he wants.

I think this should be a happy day for mma fans and silva fans alike. yes it sucks seeing him lose but the future is great for us and him the way i look at it


----------



## vader

Andersen took major Risk in fights before and it was like watching a movie. Watching him dodge punches and play with guys in the ring was cool. IT was however RISKY!! Sooner or later he was going to get caught doing this and it happened last night.

Silva was going to lose at some point people and Chris was going to be champion at some point. IT just happened last night. Andersen is 38 and was due to lose at some point. Nut hugger Silva fans need to get a grip over the Loss it was not fixed. He lost to the young Lion is all.


----------



## No_Mercy

I would like to point out that his antics, clowning, as people perceive it has won him fights the last six years and basically his entire career. 

I thought about this fight over in my head the last eight hours while working late tonight. I really wonder if Weidman was throwing desperation shots or he knew that the only way to get to Anderson was to throw MULTIPLE COMBINATIONS. To take a step further I remember Ray Luongo saying to "punch through his chest." Anderson dodges and slips so trying to aim up top is almost impossible so if you angle it several inches lower towards his chest you have a bigger target. Strangely his chin happened to be right there at the very last punch. That's what I want to know. Was that planned or just a random combination. 

Nobody would have thought that would happen. I'd say 99% thought Weidman's best chance to win was on the ground. 

Final notes. The last time Anderson took his tactics (imo it's strategy. Always has been.) this far was against Maia. It's a pity man because I think he was just getting started to put on a show. This is a fighter who went up to 205 as a favour twice to the UFC knowing very well how much of a downside it was. Remember James Irvin then Bonnar again. Forrest was an exhibition match. Maybe that's why he considers BJ the best. 

Not what I expected, but somewhat vexed and intrigued.


----------



## BrutalKO

...I often wondered if the hands dropping, weeble-wobble-in and out head movement of Silva would backfire. He didn't take Weidman seriously and lost his belt similar to how he won & defended it...by nasty finish. Silva says he did take Chris seriously. Anderson can be all over the place with his comments. Silva does have top-notch head movement and has made countless fighters miss shots but he showboated too much and got caught. Over-confidence and cockiness are brother & sister. Silva needed a wake-up call and he got it in stunning fashion. I believe this brings Anderson to the crossroads. He's 38 and realizes his days are certainly numbered now. The level of fighters today are so complete and so well-rounded. Like many of Rogan's on the button statements over the years, I close this post with the one from UFC 156 on Overeem's KO loss to Bigfoot. _"You gotta respect everyone. You cannot just stand in front of a guy and have no respect for his punching power when he hits as hard as that man" Same deal here..._


----------



## BrutalKO

aerius said:


> Oops. That wasn't supposed to happen...
> 
> I guess that's the karma payback for clowning Maia and Leites.


...True True. Don't forget Griffin, Okami & Bonnar as well...

but he won those 3 in brutal fashion...go figure...


----------



## LL

Gotta love the Anderson fans.

For 7 months its been nothing but Anderson via matrix, Weidman has long layoff + injury and doesn't deserve to fight the GOAT, no one knows who he is.

Now Weidman put them hands on him and Anderson threw the fight and wanted to lose. Lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I won't even justify the 'fixed' talk. But this isn't to say that Anderson isn't happy to be without the title. He hadn't defended the damn thing in a year, and you could tell he was always dissatisfied with fighting what he and his entourage deemed lesser names. At this stage of his career, he probably wants fun fights that he can pick and propose, and I'm sure living without the politics of the belt is refreshing for him. He's made more money than he can spend in his lifetime. He's given his family a great life. And he's already left his legacy. So his being 'okay' with not having the belt doesn't equate to 'He threw the fight!' 

That said, I still think he'll get the golden itch before long. He just needs some time.


----------



## matryx

Azumo said:


> Leave the forum please, sherdog is calling you.
> 
> He got taken down once, stuffed two others, beat up? Lol he got hit like 4 times.. and then joked around on the feet because he was so confident. He just ****ed up. Chris didn't win the belt tonight, Anderson won it for him. :bye01:


Lol I guess you can the same thing for Chael when he threw that spinning backfist. Anderson didn't win , Chael won it for him. Lol


----------



## The Horticulturist

I just rewatched this fight and I'm convinced Weidman was going to win more times than not. 

I love Anderson but he wasn't doing very well until he started mesmerizing/taunting Weidman. He basically peer-pressured Weidman not to take him down, continued taunting him on the feet and got KO'd. 

A rematch would be fun but I'm pretty satisfied with Weidman being the champ after what I saw.


----------



## rabakill

Insane that people are saying he wanted to lose and all that crap. 

Weidman beat him, someone finally got fed up with his mindgames and just went for it. The credit here goes all to Weidman for winning, he dominated the fight from beginning to end. To those of you saying oh he slipped up, every time Anderson countered Weidman shrugged it off because he had his timing down. Anderson tried the same kind of kicks that he did against Vitor but Weidman knew the timing and blocked it like he saw it coming a mile away. Weidman clearly studied Anderson's techniques and found a hole in his game, he realized how Anderson likes to counter at certain times and timed it out perfect. This wasn't Anderson clowning and getting caught, it was Weidman knowing how Anderson fights and beating him. Anderson's clowning around was part of his strategy and Weidman used it to beat Anderson. 

He realized instead of standing in front of Silva and trying to catch him he should move forward when Anderson leans back defensively. It worked, perfectly, he knew Anderson was going to lean and he hit him with one of the most well timed punches ever. When Anderson fake wobbled instead of thinking "oh shit, my punches aren't hurting him" and letting Silva get in his head he thought "he's going to lean back, time to go for it", that's why he won, Weidman's strategy beat Anderson's because it was exploitable. When you lean back like Anderson does it takes away mobility for a split second and opens you up to certain attacks that need to be timed to work. The fake wobble was supposed to freeze Weidman and let Anderson counter him, but it didn't, all credit to Weidman for all the work he clearly put in to beat the greatest of all time. Everyone has weaknesses that can be exploited, some just have a lot less than others.


----------



## Hendo

Satisfaction


----------



## Liddellianenko

rabakill said:


> Insane that people are saying he wanted to lose and all that crap.
> 
> Weidman beat him, someone finally got fed up with his mindgames and just went for it. The credit here goes all to Weidman for winning, he dominated the fight from beginning to end. To those of you saying oh he slipped up, every time Anderson countered Weidman shrugged it off because he had his timing down. Anderson tried the same kind of kicks that he did against Vitor but Weidman knew the timing and blocked it like he saw it coming a mile away. Weidman clearly studied Anderson's techniques and found a hole in his game, he realized how Anderson likes to counter at certain times and timed it out perfect. This wasn't Anderson clowning and getting caught, it was Weidman knowing how Anderson fights and beating him. Anderson's clowning around was part of his strategy and Weidman used it to beat Anderson.
> 
> He realized instead of standing in front of Silva and trying to catch him he should move forward when Anderson leans back defensively. It worked, perfectly, he knew Anderson was going to lean and he hit him with one of the most well timed punches ever. When Anderson fake wobbled instead of thinking "oh shit, my punches aren't hurting him" and letting Silva get in his head he thought "he's going to lean back, time to go for it", that's why he won, Weidman's strategy beat Anderson's because it was exploitable. When you lean back like Anderson does it takes away mobility for a split second and opens you up to certain attacks that need to be timed to work. The fake wobble was supposed to freeze Weidman and let Anderson counter him, but it didn't, all credit to Weidman for all the work he clearly put in to beat the greatest of all time. Everyone has weaknesses that can be exploited, some just have a lot less than others.


Post of the month, great technical analysis.


----------



## SM33

Liddellianenko said:


> Ah yes the great demigod who's so tired he threw the fight and his legacy and career away to gain his peace of mind. How could we doubt him? After all, simply retiring on top and calling it quits is ridiculous, one must get his snot knocked out to have true zen like peace of mind.
> 
> Clearly while Weidman was foolishly practicing shoots and punches, the great Anderson was practicing convincing cross eyes, head bouncing off the mat and sending spittle flying out of the cage. You should've seen his camp, it was sloppy wet everywhere! After all, with a god like Anderson, everything has to be perfect. Not the slightest detail must be left unattended.
> 
> He said it himself, this humble giant of a man who bows to every fighter right before he kisses them like a prison bully and taunts like a maniac in the cage. He BOWS! How can you doubt his humility? Clearly he implied he doesn't care seconds after his head bouncing routine convinced the crowd so well, so he must mean it. Humble as always in defeat, he couldn't help but show how little he cares.
> 
> If only his godlike superpowers that he used to vanquish such titan-like immmortals as Forrest "faster than a speeding sloth" Griffin and Stephan "congealing lead" Bonnar were called upon. We'd have seen nothing less than a complete annhilation of the entire UFC roster at the same time. But we alas were not worthy!


Go to 4.50 of this interview and watch to the end. Anderson didn't want that belt anymore.


----------



## Joabbuac

Thats not how you drop a belt :laugh:


----------



## Liddellianenko

SM33 said:


> Go to 4.50 of this interview and watch to the end. Anderson didn't want that belt anymore.


http://www.ufc.com/

watch the post fight presser. Anderson admits he tried his best, didn't want to lose, tried taunting as part of his strategy and Weidman beat him at his game.


----------



## sucrets

rabakill said:


> Insane that people are saying he wanted to lose and all that crap.
> 
> Weidman beat him, someone finally got fed up with his mindgames and just went for it. The credit here goes all to Weidman for winning, he dominated the fight from beginning to end. To those of you saying oh he slipped up, every time Anderson countered Weidman shrugged it off because he had his timing down. Anderson tried the same kind of kicks that he did against Vitor but Weidman knew the timing and blocked it like he saw it coming a mile away. Weidman clearly studied Anderson's techniques and found a hole in his game, he realized how Anderson likes to counter at certain times and timed it out perfect. This wasn't Anderson clowning and getting caught, it was Weidman knowing how Anderson fights and beating him. Anderson's clowning around was part of his strategy and Weidman used it to beat Anderson.
> 
> He realized instead of standing in front of Silva and trying to catch him he should move forward when Anderson leans back defensively. It worked, perfectly, he knew Anderson was going to lean and he hit him with one of the most well timed punches ever. When Anderson fake wobbled instead of thinking "oh shit, my punches aren't hurting him" and letting Silva get in his head he thought "he's going to lean back, time to go for it", that's why he won, Weidman's strategy beat Anderson's because it was exploitable. When you lean back like Anderson does it takes away mobility for a split second and opens you up to certain attacks that need to be timed to work. The fake wobble was supposed to freeze Weidman and let Anderson counter him, but it didn't, all credit to Weidman for all the work he clearly put in to beat the greatest of all time. Everyone has weaknesses that can be exploited, some just have a lot less than others.


Your post is 50% true 50% wrong + wishful thinking.

Anderson was not being dominated. Chris started looking lost after his TD got stuffed. Silva was acting like a fool and Weidman took a good opportunity and put him on his ass. All this hoopla about studying and finding hole and that it was Chris' strategy to do what he did is just nonsense. Chris' game was on the ground. The fact that he was forced to stand should alone tell you that Anderson at tleast in that regard controlled the fight. Anderson lost this for himself. PEriod. Chris did nothing special here. Having said that I am glad he won and happy to see him as champion. But I unlike you I am not about to accept non-factual elements into reality. Sorry.


----------



## rabakill

sucrets said:


> Anderson lost this for himself. PEriod. Chris did nothing special here.


It's ok, denial is a tough thing to deal with. I don't recall Anderson punching himself and getting knocked out, not really how the fight went down. Knocking Anderson out is one of the biggest, if not the biggest, upsets in the history of mma. GSP vs. Serra or Silva vs. Weidman, take your pick. Weidman was most definitely dominating, he had more strikes, takedowns, and sub attempts the instant when the fight ended. At no point in the fight was Anderson winning. Every counter that had potential to knock Weidman out was blocked, it wasn't Silva losing it for himself when Weidman blocked every counter using counter-strike defense similar to what Shogun used in his rematch against Machida (don't believe me? go watch both fights). It's assinine to diminish Weidman's accomplishment, he found the hole in Anderson's game and used it to win. This wasn't a lucky punch, it was practice. Weidman even said Longo and Serra would try to distract him to throw him off in practice to simulate the fight.


----------



## BOOM

sucrets said:


> Your post is 50% true 50% wrong + wishful thinking.
> 
> Anderson was not being dominated. Chris started looking lost after his TD got stuffed. Silva was acting like a fool and Weidman took a good opportunity and put him on his ass. All this hoopla about studying and finding hole and that it was Chris' strategy to do what he did is just nonsense. Chris' game was on the ground. The fact that he was forced to stand should alone tell you that Anderson at tleast in that regard controlled the fight. Anderson lost this for himself. PEriod. Chris did nothing special here. Having said that I am glad he won and happy to see him as champion. But I unlike you I am not about to accept non-factual elements into reality. Sorry.



Nothing special?

Weidman won the first round and then put Silva to sleep in the second round at Silva's game. The stupidity on this forum since last night has reached an all time high.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

BOOM said:


> Nothing special?
> 
> Weidman won the first round and then put Silva to sleep in the second round at Silva's game. The stupidity on this forum since last night has reached an all time high.


Agreed. I never thought I would see so many Silva fans down playing knocking out Anderson Silva lol


----------



## zarny

I felt dirty after watching this fight; like I had been cheated. At least a part of Chris Weidman must feel the same way.

Many great fighters have dropped their hands to bait their opponents. Mostly counter-punchers like Anderson. Fighters have even tried to sell a punch. If your opponent rushes in and over-commits it can open them up for a counter attack. 

Anderson though went further. He didn't just try to sell a punch; he continued to do so with seemingly no intent to counter-attack. He just kept stumbling backwards with his eyes half closed until the 5th punch finally landed. 

Maybe it was hubris. After getting away with it so many times he thought he'd never get caught no matter what he did. 

Maybe he got bored and wanted to see how far he could push it. Maybe hype from previous "matrix like" performances pressured him to up the ante. 

Whatever the reasoning, imo he crossed a line. He gave the appearance that he wasn't trying to win. Or that winning was at least not #1 on his priority list. 

It was akin to the Miami Heat losing the NBA finals while Lebron and Wade are impersonating the Harlem Globetrotters.

It was not only disrespectful to Chris Weidman but to all of us. It taints Weidman's win. He won...but...Silva didn't give it his best. 

That's not how a champion acts.


----------



## Liddellianenko

zarny said:


> I felt dirty after watching this fight; like I had been cheated. At least a part of Chris Weidman must feel the same way.
> 
> Many great fighters have dropped their hands to bait their opponents. Mostly counter-punchers like Anderson. Fighters have even tried to sell a punch. If your opponent rushes in and over-commits it can open them up for a counter attack.
> 
> Anderson though went further. He didn't just try to sell a punch; he continued to do so with seemingly no intent to counter-attack. He just kept stumbling backwards with his eyes half closed until the 5th punch finally landed.
> 
> Maybe it was hubris. After getting away with it so many times he thought he'd never get caught no matter what he did.
> 
> Maybe he got bored and wanted to see how far he could push it. Maybe hype from previous "matrix like" performances pressured him to up the ante.
> 
> Whatever the reasoning, imo he crossed a line. He gave the appearance that he wasn't trying to win. Or that winning was at least not #1 on his priority list.
> 
> It was akin to the Miami Heat losing the NBA finals while Lebron and Wade are impersonating the Harlem Globetrotters.
> 
> It was not only disrespectful to Chris Weidman but to all of us. It taints Weidman's win. He won...but...Silva didn't give it his best.
> 
> That's not how a champion acts.


This champion has fought like this for half his championship , 6 such fights overall. The maia fight was worse. Much worse.

People applaud and think he's amazing for pulling this garbage against b level competition, theb go into delusion and denial when it fails against actual competition. 

Weidman won't feel cheated, he timed this bs and moved through it instead of losing heart and being countered.

Anderson did this not because he was bored or tired but because he legitimately had NOTHING for weidman. He threw the same brutal front kicks, leg kicks and counters he always does, this time they were just blocked by someone who wasn't complete slow trash on the feet. He was losing he grappling game and getting beat up. He pulled this crap to taunt weidman into his world, and weidman gladly obliged instead of being intimidated. That's it.


----------



## rabakill

the reason he took it so far is because that's how he fights. He waits until a guy over commits and gets off balance (e.g. Bonnar, Griffin) or he waits until he can freeze them (e.g. Okami) but Weidman was ready for it so neither plan worked. Anderson didn't give the fight to Weidman, he was trying to freeze Weidman, get him to stop moving and try to exchange straight punches with him or to over commit with one wild strike but Weidman did neither. 

Anderson's antics are part of his gameplay, they serve a purpose, and Weidman practiced to exploit them instead of getting beaten by them. When Anderson was dancing around against Okami it completely froze him in terms of footwork, Okami stopped moving. Weidman didn't, he practiced for it. That's what people don't get, the "clowning" or whatever people want to call it was part of the strategy, it went from an advantage to a disadvantage once someone figured it out. Weidman's calmness is a testament to this, he knew when the attacks were coming which is why Anderson showboated more and more, as every successive attack from Anderson misses he acts more and more cocky to throw off the timing of his opponent so that he can hit them. Earlier in his career he didn't use it as much and began to improvise more with time and it eventually lost him the belt because Weidman realized he needed to train for it. The same tool that gave Silva his mythical status cost him his belt in the end.


----------



## sucrets

BOOM said:


> Nothing special?
> 
> Weidman won the first round and then put Silva to sleep in the second round at Silva's game. The stupidity on this forum since last night has reached an all time high.


Exactly. The stupidity displayed by delusionals like yourself and those uttering nonsense along the same lines is indicative of that.

The fact that you responded to nothing I said but instead go on to simply use bloated terms such as "put to sleep" is precisely the type of stuff to be expected by a mental midget. Try again.


----------



## Liddellianenko

rabakill said:


> the reason he took it so far is because that's how he fights. He waits until a guy over commits and gets off balance (e.g. Bonnar, Griffin) or he waits until he can freeze them (e.g. Okami) but Weidman was ready for it so neither plan worked. Anderson didn't give the fight to Weidman, he was trying to freeze Weidman, get him to stop moving and try to exchange straight punches with him or to over commit with one wild strike but Weidman did neither.
> 
> Anderson's antics are part of his gameplay, they serve a purpose, and Weidman practiced to exploit them instead of getting beaten by them. When Anderson was dancing around against Okami it completely froze him in terms of footwork, Okami stopped moving. Weidman didn't, he practiced for it. That's what people don't get, the "clowning" or whatever people want to call it was part of the strategy, it went from an advantage to a disadvantage once someone figured it out. Weidman's calmness is a testament to this, he knew when the attacks were coming which is why Anderson showboated more and more, as every successive attack from Anderson misses he acts more and more cocky to throw off the timing of his opponent so that he can hit them.


This. Anderson openly and in great detail admits this in the post fight presser. Weidman admits how they trained for the taunting during camp in his post fight interview, most likely with Uriah Hall emulating Anderson's weaving.


----------



## BOOM

sucrets said:


> Exactly. The stupidity displayed by delusionals like yourself and those uttering nonsense along the same lines is indicative of that.
> 
> The fact that you responded to nothing I said but instead go on to simply use bloated terms such as "put to sleep" is precisely the type of stuff to be expected by a mental midget. Try again.


Do everyone a favor and go post on Sherdog, they can't get enough of stupid over there.


----------



## sucrets

rabakill said:


> It's ok, denial is a tough thing to deal with. I don't recall Anderson punching himself and getting knocked out, not really how the fight went down. Knocking Anderson out is one of the biggest, if not the biggest, upsets in the history of mma. GSP vs. Serra or Silva vs. Weidman, take your pick. Weidman was most definitely dominating, he had more strikes, takedowns, and sub attempts the instant when the fight ended. At no point in the fight was Anderson winning. Every counter that had potential to knock Weidman out was blocked, it wasn't Silva losing it for himself when Weidman blocked every counter using counter-strike defense similar to what Shogun used in his rematch against Machida (don't believe me? go watch both fights). It's assinine to diminish Weidman's accomplishment, he found the hole in Anderson's game and used it to win. This wasn't a lucky punch, it was practice. Weidman even said Longo and Serra would try to distract him to throw him off in practice to simulate the fight.


It's not that hard not to get hit when Silva is fighting like a lazy donkey. You keep trying to put up strawmen and trying to exaggerate the facts about what happened last night. It's as if you wished the Chris' game plan was to go out there and fight Silva in his game, which is not the case. PEriod. Anyone, as you are now, claiming otherwise is delusional.

This was not a calculated uber-strategy. It was a lazy silva pulling some stupid shit and a fighter (Chris) taking a chance and going for a couple of punches WHILE silva was in the middle of his clowning routine. Nothing more, but keep digging. Maybe in 100 years you will find gold.

And before any of you idiots start with the usual Silva fanboy crap. Let me say this for the 10th time (in all caps). 

I AM GLAD SILVA LOST BECAUSE HE WAS BEING STUPID.

But that does not mean that Chris is the superior fighter nor does it make your wishful thinking any true. If Chris dominated, which he didn't, I would be the first to say he did. So spare me the usual blah blah.


----------



## sucrets

BOOM said:


> Do everyone a favor and go post on Sherdog, they can't get enough of stupid over there.


/yawn

Keep those textbook retorts coming boy. Keep proving me right that you're as stupid as I claim you are.


----------



## rabakill

sucrets said:


> It's as if you wished the Chris' game plan was to go out there and fight Silva in his game, which is not the case. PEriod. Anyone, as you are now, claiming otherwise is delusional.


here's your problem, you are making false assumptions. The "it's as if you wished" part isn't true, at all. All I commented about is what happened in reality, the world of events involving UFC 162 and how Weidman won. He trained for every situation his trainers could properly anticipate and simulate, then he won. Weidman's primary gameplan was probably to take Silva down and he did it successfully in the first and not in the second. Fighters can't just panic and stop fighting if the primary gameplan doesn't work and as Chris said he also believed he had the skill with his hands to win and he turned out to be right. You are confused by something that has nothing to do with what I said, a lack of situational awareness on your behalf is my guess.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

sucrets said:


> It's not that hard not to get hit when Silva is fighting like a lazy donkey. You keep trying to put up strawmen and trying to exaggerate the facts about what happened last night. It's as if you wished the Chris' game plan was to go out there and fight Silva in his game, which is not the case. PEriod. Anyone, as you are now, claiming otherwise is delusional.
> 
> This was not a calculated uber-strategy. It was a lazy silva pulling some stupid shit and a fighter (Chris) taking a chance and going for a couple of punches WHILE silva was in the middle of his clowning routine. Nothing more, but keep digging. Maybe in 100 years you will find gold.
> 
> And before any of you idiots start with the usual Silva fanboy crap. Let me say this for the 10th time (in all caps).
> 
> I AM GLAD SILVA LOST BECAUSE HE WAS BEING STUPID.
> 
> But that does not mean that Chris is the superior fighter nor does it make your wishful thinking any true. If Chris dominated, which he didn't, I would be the first to say he did. So spare me the usual blah blah.


So why didn't he lose his last 10+ fights for being stupid then? He did essentially the same thing he did to MANY fighters who weren't able to capitalize. It was brilliant before, but it's stupid now? You're the one who needs to keep digging buddy. Excuses are all you got right now.


----------



## hellholming

Silva did the same shit he did against Maia, Bonnar, Griffin and others. This time it just bit him in the ass, deservingly.


----------



## BOOM

sucrets said:


> It's not that hard not to get hit when Silva is fighting like a lazy donkey. You keep trying to put up strawmen and trying to exaggerate the facts about what happened last night. It's as if you wished the Chris' game plan was to go out there and fight Silva in his game, which is not the case. PEriod. Anyone, as you are now, claiming otherwise is delusional.
> 
> This was not a calculated uber-strategy. It was a lazy silva pulling some stupid shit and a fighter (Chris) taking a chance and going for a couple of punches WHILE silva was in the middle of his clowning routine. Nothing more, but keep digging. Maybe in 100 years you will find gold.
> 
> And before any of you idiots start with the usual Silva fanboy crap. Let me say this for the 10th time (in all caps).
> 
> I AM GLAD SILVA LOST BECAUSE HE WAS BEING STUPID.
> 
> But that does not mean that Chris is the superior fighter nor does it make your wishful thinking any true. If Chris dominated, which he didn't, I would be the first to say he did. So spare me the usual blah blah.


Hmm, let's see.


Weidman took Silva down and punched him in the face
Weidman easily took the first round
Weidman outstruck Silva
Weidman was not afraid of Silva because he knew he was the better fighter and beat Silva at Silva's game
Weidman knocked Silva the **** out

But Weidman only won because Silva was being stupid and not because Weidman was clearly the superior fighter last night. Impossible.


----------



## sucrets

rabakill said:


> here's your problem, you are making false assumptions. The "it's as if you wished" part isn't true, at all. All I commented about is what happened in reality, the world of events involving UFC 162 and how Weidman won. He trained for every situation his trainers could properly anticipate and simulate, then he won. Weidman's primary gameplan was probably to take Silva down and he did it successfully in the first and not in the second. Fighters can't just panic and stop fighting if the primary gameplan doesn't work and as Chris said he also believed he had the skill with his hands to win and he turned out to be right. You are confused by something that has nothing to do with what I said, a lack of situational awareness on your behalf is my guess.


You're just reiterating the same point I refuted albeit with different and more wasteful words. Moving along.


----------



## sucrets

PheelGoodInc said:


> So why didn't he lose his last 10+ fights for being stupid then? He did essentially the same thing he did to MANY fighters who weren't able to capitalize. It was brilliant before, but it's stupid now? You're the one who needs to keep digging buddy. Excuses are all you got right now.


He did not fight the same way he did last night as he did in his previous 10+ fights. His last fight against Chael is prime example of that. Keep diggin son.

There is no excuse here and I am tired of repeating myself... I LIKE THE FACT THAT HE LOST. Take note and stop boring me with your nonsense. But unlike you I refuse to fabricate facts. And stop making assumptions about what I didn't say.

As I have explained it repeatedly, you say excuse one more time, I will only point to your stupidity and or inability to comprehend basic English.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

sucrets said:


> You're just reiterating the same point I refuted albeit with different and more wasteful words. Moving along.


You just admitted defeat by not even attempting to address the points in his post. You move along... back to sherdog. You'll fit in nicely there.


----------



## Swp

The sad thing is that Silva its still the greatest pound/pound fighter of all time ))...This time he got way to cocky usually he's playing around but he fights at the same time or there are moments when he takes it srsly, Weidman its the best in middle weight but cant say that he's better than silva ... and to﻿ be honest i wouldnt give Silva a rematch .. Weidman should defend it for few times with other middleweights... he deserve to keep the belt more, or fight other fighters like Viitor


I do believe that Weidman had a change to win the fight on the ground ...but he never outstrucked and he'll never outstrike Anderson , lets be serious...


----------



## PheelGoodInc

sucrets said:


> He did not fight the same way he did last night as he did in his previous 10+ fights. His last fight against Chael is prime example of that. Keep diggin son.
> 
> There is no excuse here and I am tired of repeating myself... I LIKE THE FACT THAT HE LOST. Take note and stop boring me with your nonsense. But unlike you I refuse to fabricate facts. And stop making assumptions about what I didn't say.
> 
> As I have explained it repeatedly, you say excuse one more time, I will only point to your stupidity and or inability to comprehend basic English.


Heh. So he dropped his hands against Sonnen in the first fight, but not the second. Now that means he hasn't done it against Maia, Leites, Franklin, Okami, ect...

All you have is excuses. You keep saying you like the fact he lost when it's obvious you are changing your tampon at least three times a day at this point.

:laugh:

Mods keep this guy around for a bit. This is pretty damn funny.


----------



## BOOM

PheelGoodInc said:


> So why didn't he lose his last 10+ fights for being stupid then? He did essentially the same thing he did to MANY fighters who weren't able to capitalize. It was brilliant before, but it's stupid now?


Exactly, boom (no pun intended) goes the dynamite.


----------



## sucrets

BOOM said:


> Hmm, let's see.
> 
> 
> Weidman took Silva down and punched him in the face
> Weidman easily took the first round
> Weidman outstruck Silva
> Weidman was not afraid of Silva because he knew he was the better fighter and beat Silva at Silva's game
> Weidman knocked Silva the **** out
> 
> But Weidman only won because Silva was being stupid and not because Weidman was clearly the superior fighter last night. Impossible.


Responding to your nonsense in numbers...

1. So? a TD and a punch in the face does not a better fighter make. LOL you serious?

2. Not easily but I would definitely give it to him

3. That's precisely the point. The reason being is Silva's stupidity and laziness.

4. Non-argument. Fear or not means nothing. Better fighter? LOL, delusional wishful thinking. Celtic beat Barcelona recently, does that make Celtic a better team? Stupidity is your best friend but rational argumentation is your worst enemy.

5. Yes, he did knock him out and I AM GLAD HE DID. But that again does not make him the P4P or a fighter on the same level as Silva. When Chris accomplishes as much as Silva did in the SPECTACULAR fashion he did, then we'll talk about it. In the meantime, keep wishing.

Really starting to get bored with some of you...


----------



## sucrets

PheelGoodInc said:


> You just admitted defeat by not even attempting to address the points in his post. You move along... back to sherdog. You'll fit in nicely there.


Having refuted him does not require me to repeat myself stupid. Basic argumentation 101. :laugh:


----------



## rabakill

sucrets said:


> You're just reiterating the same point I refuted albeit with different and more wasteful words. Moving along.


Well, you're making assumptions that are incorrect and creating generalizations. I made an analysis that you grossly misunderstood then tried to make it clear for you yet you still have issues with reality. That's fine, not everyone is smart.


----------



## Guymay

Watched that KO like 20 times .
It couldn't be better after all the obnoxious taunting :thumbsup:


----------



## BOOM

sucrets said:


> *He did not fight the same way he did last night as he did in his previous 10+ fights.* His last fight against Chael is prime example of that. Keep diggin son.
> 
> There is no excuse here and I am tired of repeating myself... I LIKE THE FACT THAT HE LOST. Take note and stop boring me with your nonsense. But unlike you I refuse to fabricate facts. And stop making assumptions about what I didn't say.
> 
> As I have explained it repeatedly, you say excuse one more time, I will only point to your stupidity and or inability to comprehend basic English.


----------



## sucrets

PheelGoodInc said:


> Heh. So he dropped his hands against Sonnen in the first fight, but not the second. Now that means he hasn't done it against Maia, Leites, Franklin, Okami, ect...
> 
> All you have is excuses. You keep saying you like the fact he lost when it's obvious you are changing your tampon at least three times a day at this point.
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Mods keep this guy around for a bit. This is pretty damn funny.


Dropping hands is one thing, fighting the way he did last night is a while different story. Keep grasping stupid.

Stop trying to play psychologist with me, you're only embarrassing yourself. When you can formulate a coherent argument to prove that Chris is the best fighter and/or the P4P then and only then you can talk. In the meantime my little mental midget keep drooling on yourself.


----------



## sucrets

rabakill said:


> Well, you're making assumptions that are incorrect and creating generalizations. I made an analysis that you grossly misunderstood then tried to make it clear for you yet you still have issues with reality. That's fine, not everyone is smart.


That's probably what the doctor told your mom after he delivered you seeing that you're incapable of providing a coherent argument. But keep appealing to misunderstandings to save face. Laughable.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

sucrets said:


> Dropping hands is one thing, fighting the way he did last night is a while different story. Keep grasping stupid.
> 
> Stop trying to play psychologist with me, you're only embarrassing yourself. When you can formulate a coherent argument to prove that Chris is the best fighter and/or the P4P then and only then you can talk. In the meantime my little mental midget keep drooling on yourself.


Keep trying to put words in my mouth guy. He fought WORSE than that against Maia and still won. You keep blaming Silva for DOING THE SAME THING HE DOES IN EVERY FIGHT! You realize everyone on here is laughing at you right? The funniest thing on these boards is when a poster is too stupid to realize how stupid they look. That is you right now.

I never said Chris was GOAT. He is a better fighter than Silva right now and proved it by beating Silva's ass fair in square last night. You can't see that because you still have the taste of Silva nuts fresh in your mouth.


----------



## sucrets

I am officially bored by the stupidity of the 3-4 people that are now blatantly wasting my time.

If I am to respond again you should openly claim and prove that Chris the the best fighter in MW and/or P4P. Without such proof you have nothing.

Last night Silva fought like a fool and deservingly lost. If that's your point then again you're wasting my time since that is MY point.

There I made it as simple as possible even for you stupids to understand.


----------



## sucrets

PheelGoodInc said:


> Keep trying to put words in my mouth guy. He fought WORSE than that against Maia and still won. You keep blaming Silva for DOING THE SAME THING HE DOES IN EVERY FIGHT! You realize everyone on here is laughing at you right? The funniest thing on these boards is when a poster is too stupid to realize how stupid they look. That is you right now.
> 
> I never said Chris was GOAT. He is a better fighter than Silva right now and proved it by beating Silva's ass fair in square last night. You can't see that because you still have the taste of Silva nuts fresh in your mouth.


A the fallacy of arguing from popularity. You see, anti-intellectualist morons like you that lack basic grasp of logic are the laughing stock of intelligent people and just because you have a little band of idiot brothers that does not negate that. Keep in mind, that doing matrix shit as he does does not mean he fights stupidly. What he did last night was stupid, but dropping hands is not necessarily identical to what I am referring to. You're conflating facts to fabricate an non-argument. 

If anything, it's idiots like you that are trying to put words in my mouth. 

If Silva is GOAT and you claim Chris is better then what does that make Chris? You see how I DEMONSTRATED your stupidity and self-contradiction? You just say the word stupid, I on the other PROVE you ARE stupid.

Go run get your friends to help you now chump.


----------



## Cookie Monster

sucrets said:


> Last night Silva fought like a fool and deservingly lost.


Last night, Silva fought the way he always has, and got caught by the better fighter. Does that make Weidman the number one P4P fighter? No, but it makes him the better fighter that night, who did what no other man could do up to this point.

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## PheelGoodInc

sucrets said:


> I am officially bored by the stupidity of the 3-4 people that are now blatantly wasting my time.
> 
> If I am to respond again you should openly claim and prove that Chris the the best fighter in MW and/or P4P. Without such proof you have nothing.
> 
> Last night Silva fought like a fool and deservingly lost. If that's your point then again you're wasting my time since that is MY point.
> 
> There I made it as simple as possible even for you stupids to understand.


This has to be a troll job.:laugh:

Alright, I'll admit. You had me going for a second. Well done.


----------



## Liddellianenko

PheelGoodInc said:


> This has to be a troll job.:laugh:
> 
> Alright, I'll admit. You had me going for a second. Well done.


Nah we've just been debating with a 14 yr old... leave him be and he'll soon wander off to the youtube comments section.


----------



## Swp

What are you guys talking about , Weidman had a change to win ... but on the ground ...


----------



## Woodenhead

There will be a pink username on this page soon...


----------



## SideWays222

sucrets said:


> A the fallacy of arguing from popularity. You see, anti-intellectualist morons like you that lack basic grasp of logic are the laughing stock of intelligent people and just because you have a little band of idiot brothers that does not negate that. Keep in mind, that doing matrix shit as he does does not mean he fights stupidly. What he did last night was stupid, but dropping hands is not necessarily identical to what I am referring to. You're conflating facts to fabricate an non-argument.
> 
> If anything, it's idiots like you that are trying to put words in my mouth.
> 
> *If Silva is GOAT and you claim Chris is better then what does that make Chris? You see how I DEMONSTRATED your stupidity and self-contradiction? You just say the word stupid, I on the other PROVE you ARE stupid.*
> 
> Go run get your friends to help you now chump.


While i dont agree with what you are saying this had me laughing too.

The guy says that Chris Weidman is a better fighter then Anderson Silva right now and proved it last night but then denies calling Chris the best. So i guess it stands to reason that he never believed that Anderson Silva was the best to begin with BUT if he did think Anderson was the best and now Weidman is better then Anderson and proved it then logically speaking he is calling Weidman the best currently.

But the term "GOAT" isnt the same as the term "best". So depending on the way you use the term GOAT i can see why Chris Weidman could be a better fighter then Anderson but never be the GOAT. (Well i should not say never since who knows what his future holds)


----------



## rabakill

People say that Ali and Tyson were the best boxers of all time and they both got beat. Does that make Larry Holmes the GOAT? I mean, can a mod temporarily ban this guy please. He's clearly got issues.


----------



## mmaswe82

I normally always root for Silva but this time I'm glad he lost, those antics where too much and he looked to old and slow to pull that stuff off. Stupid idea and a bad respect against Weidman who seems like a really cool guy.

I'm happy with the result but I'm still not sold that Wiedman is that good. I think TRT-Vitor would starch him. Don't get me wrong, I would like Weidman to win, he's a really cool guy and far as I know he's not a cheater like alot of thee others,I just don't think he's that good.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

What if Anderson blames his loss on low-T and becaomes TRT Silva? 


Only saying this cause I'm a little tired of seeing TRT infront of Vitor's name over and over lol


----------



## hellholming

Terror Kovenant said:


> What if Anderson blames his loss on low-T and becaomes TRT Silva?


oh, snap! we're doomed!


----------



## Sterl

After a night of depressed drinking and some of this day to reflect, I gotta give Weidman alot of credit. A lot of fighters, especially with Weidman's experience level would not have strung together combinations when Anderson was clowning him for as long as he was. Everyone Anderson has done anything like that to before this would have been broken long before the ending sequence transpired. I do agree with those saying Anderson seemed okay with losing but I hardly think he tried to now. This might be a huge blessing in disguise as it gets him out of a garbage division and now we can see some really fun fights when he decides he isn't going out like that. If he retires now, his legacy does take a small hit in my opinion. If you're the greatest MMA fighter of all time, don't settle for humiliating yourself in your last fight.


----------



## tecnotut

It was really nice to have a seven year reign with the belt. Oh well. Weidman won't keep the belt that long. Back to musical chairs with the belt.


----------



## hellholming

I wonder where all the people in this thread predicting Weidman will lose soon get their crystal balls from... I want one.

This is MMA, people, you don't know jack shit more than any other poster on here until the fights play out.


----------



## loci

Really sad to see one of the greatest fighters of all time getting booed after defeat.
What a grotesque crowd.


----------



## No_Mercy

Sterl said:


> After a night of depressed drinking and some of this day to reflect, I gotta give Weidman alot of credit. A lot of fighters, especially with Weidman's experience level would not have strung together combinations when Anderson was clowning him for as long as he was. Everyone Anderson has done anything like that to before this would have been broken long before the ending sequence transpired. I do agree with those saying Anderson seemed okay with losing but I hardly think he tried to now. This might be a huge blessing in disguise as it gets him out of a garbage division and now we can see some really fun fights when he decides he isn't going out like that. If he retires now, his legacy does take a small hit in my opinion. If you're the greatest MMA fighter of all time, don't settle for humiliating yourself in your last fight.


My sentiments. I envisioned a sub win if anything, but of course not in that fashion. Curious to see what's next...

Can Weidman hold onto the belt longer than a year or two...I don't think so. He reminds of Cain and JDS. Nobody stays undefeated forever...


----------



## Calminian

loci said:


> Really sad to see one of the greatest fighters of all time getting booed after defeat.
> What a grotesque crowd.


He's lucky he wasn't in Brazil.


----------



## rabakill

Whatever Weidman is doing is working, he has the potential to hold on to the belt for a while, or have Munoz donkey kong it away from him.


----------



## Bonnar426

Its funny to think about Anderson not being the champion anymore. He's been so dominant for so long it was improbable to think he could lose.


----------



## LL

rabakill said:


> Whatever Weidman is doing is working, he has the potential to hold on to the belt for a while, or have Munoz donkey kong it away from him.


You know they fought before right?

Weidman already trounced Munoz. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TraMaI

hellholming said:


> I wonder where all the people in this thread predicting Weidman will lose soon get their crystal balls from... I want one.
> 
> This is MMA, people, you don't know jack shit more than any other poster on here until the fights play out.


Not really. It's sort of like the stock market, man. Sure, anything CAN happen, but there are good ways to discern the odds of if it will or not. I mean there's a chance that if I were to fight Weidman myself I could knock him out with a single punch, but what do you think the odds of that happening are? Like, 1/1000000000 probably? Weidman has his weaknesses and his strengths and he is not Anderson Silva, his strengths aren't nearly as pronounced. He's a well rounded guy, sure, but he's not an absolute beast at any one thing in my opinion. I think a guy with good wrestling who isn't afraid to go on offense while striking could take him down, someone like Belcher perhaps or Lawler or Okami. He has a lot more potential match ups to beat him than Silva did. Not hating on the guy, I'm happy to have a new mix up in the division after so damn long and the kid most certainly deserves it, I'm excited to see what becomes of him.


----------



## rabakill

LL said:


> You know they fought before right?
> 
> Weidman already trounced Munoz.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


well obviously, but I think he'd stand a good chance in a rematch


----------



## Calminian

*Anyone notice Silva couldn't hit Weidman?*

Just rewatched, and didn't notice this before, but Silva actually couldn't lay a glove on Weidman, neither in the first round before and after the takedown, nor after it, nor in the 2nd round before the KO. For some reason I thought he got the best of Weidman on the feet after the first viewing, but on second look, he actually couldn't connect with a single punch, and only landed one significant leg kick. Yeah his hands were down, but he was throwing a lot of punches and missing them all. 

And while Weidman missed a lot, he also connected a lot with several punches, maybe landing 1 out of 4. Silva mocked after every one, but they were solid scoring shots. 

Seems the conventional wisdom is that Silva blew it and if the fight stayed standing (and kept his hands up) he would eventually have prevailed. But if that's true, why wasn't he able to connect even once? 

Weidman showed great head movement, and was actually winning round 2 on the feet at the time of the KO. It seems his length was a bit perplexing to Silva. Silva is not used to getting punched on the feet, and I'm thinking the antics may have been a way for him to save face. Had he not started mocking and showboating, I think more people would have noticed he was actually missing a lot and getting hit. 

Just some observations.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

What do you do when you master phase one in your video game? You increase difficulty by launching phase two, right? And when you master phase two?
What do you do when, as a stunt biker, you successfully jump over 15 cars? You keep adding cars, right?
Now people have lost their LIVES in pursuit of new challenges, new records, amazing acomplishments and Anderson wouldn't risk his legacy? His win streak? What?Anderson has grown bored of his competition, specially at 185, for while already and he gave several signs about it. Apart from Sonnen +TRT fight 1, when he was hurt, when did he break a sweat to win in UFC? He was taking longer and longer to defend that belt. He had more fun and excitement by facing Bonnar short noticed. Competition level was far from raising to his level, so he had to lower his standards and do crazy things to get some personal reason and challenge to keep fighting. Maybe he thought he couldn't be KOed. Never. But that day was coming. The day HIMSELF added that last extra car to jump over and failed. To put something on the line, you must have something on the line. He had, he lost. 

I feel very sorry for the way he lost, though and feel embarrassed for him. He could really have retired without making it ridiculous. God knows the kind of pressure he feels or reasons in his mind, but his attitudes are apart from his camp for some time now and this is clear. Maybe he was fight for others, for loyalty. It is widely known he had quit being a fighter long time ago and was convinced to fight by Big Nog. 

About the fight, he said he did not disrespect Weidman, but that was more than evident. He also disrespected the public, many Brazilians, the UFC, his fans. That was the worse part. This coming from a big, but fair Anderson fan. One night to forget.


----------



## mo25

LL said:


> You know they fought before right?
> 
> Weidman already trounced Munoz.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Weidman never fought the Munoz that showed up last night.


----------



## limitufc

*Anderson Silva Needed to Be Humbled*

I love the guy, but perhaps he needed this. Hopefully he'll come back better.


----------



## John8204

Makes you question what would happen if Silva fought strikers all these years and not BJJ guys and wrestlers. Don't forget Sonnen out boxed Silva on his feet to for round one. I would be very interested in seeing Silva fight at 170 against the Diazs, Condits, and GSP's.


----------



## dlxrevolution

Not sure where Anderson goes from here tbh. Even though his unbeatable aura is gone, I'm sure he'd still tool the MW/LHW divisions, but he doesn't want a title fight. There's no way Dana White grants him a fight against GSP or Jones with that performance. If I'm Dana White, I would not be happy with this outcome, especially seeing that he JUST signed a 10-fight contract extension.

My guess is that he BJ Penns the rest of his career taking some LHW and HW fights.


----------



## Calminian

John8204 said:


> Makes you question what would happen if Silva fought strikers all these years and not BJJ guys and wrestlers. Don't forget Sonnen out boxed Silva on his feet to for round one. I would be very interested in seeing Silva fight at 170 against the Diazs, Condits, and GSP's.


Well he definitely connected on Vitor and tore up Henderson and Franklin on the feet. There's of course Bonnar and Franklin and Irvin who are all strikers. Marquart also got destroyed. I suppose we could speculate on how Diaz and Condit would do, being such elite strikers, but Silva is still longer and the threat of a takedown is practically nonexistent. GSP on the other hand also has a long reach (though not as long as Silva) and is a serious takedown threat.


----------



## dsmjrv

I noticed this too, weidman was just barely out of range every time silva threw a punch. granted these were telegraphed power shots im still surprised that weidman was so quick with his in and out movement, his reflexes and timing were on point..


----------



## hadoq

Calminian said:


> Just rewatched, and didn't notice this before, but Silva actually couldn't lay a glove on Weidman, neither in the first round before and after the takedown, nor after it, nor in the 2nd round before the KO. For some reason I thought he got the best of Weidman on the feet after the first viewing, but on second look, he actually couldn't connect with a single punch, and only landed one significant leg kick. Yeah his hands were down, but he was throwing a lot of punches and missing them all.
> 
> And while Weidman missed a lot, he also connected a lot with several punches, maybe landing 1 out of 4. Silva mocked after every one, but they were solid scoring shots.
> 
> Seems the conventional wisdom is that Silva blew it and if the fight stayed standing (and kept his hands up) he would eventually have prevailed. But if that's true, why wasn't he able to connect even once?
> 
> Weidman showed great head movement, and was actually winning round 2 on the feet at the time of the KO. It seems his length was a bit perplexing to Silva. Silva is not used to getting punched on the feet, and I'm thinking the antics may have been a way for him to save face. Had he not started mocking and showboating, I think more people would have noticed he was actually missing a lot and getting hit.
> 
> Just some observations.


rewatched the fight a few times too

1. Silva couldn't reach Weidman, even when he was committing, those leg shots was the only significant offense he had, he did get tagged on a regular basis

2. at first, weidman came out with movements similar to silva, lost it after the takedown. the end of 1st round was somewhat that "feeling out process" that usually takes the first half of the round.

3. when you look at the finishing combo, what got silva was that backfist. Silva was expecting a left hand when he got a right backfist, then couldn't move furthermore when the left hand finally came. I don't know if it's my imagination, but when I watch the replay, I'm under the impression that Silva just had a "oh sh....t" moment right before he got hit, he was expecting one blow to come from the left to the right (from weidman pov) and he would have avoided that one blow, but he wasn't expecting a second blow, and that's what got him.



He came in like the 1st chael fight, not respecting his opponent striking enough and expecting takedowns.

that finishing combo is a thing of beauty because it caught silva completely off guard, he basically put his head right in the perfect place to be clipped.

with that perspective, I think he would have lost to jones, jones being so unpredictable and creative with his striking.

This is a legitimate win for weidman, I'm sure they talked about doing such a combo in training.


----------



## Liddellianenko

mo25 said:


> Weidman never fought the Munoz that showed up last night.


It's because the munoz that showed up last night was standing across the cage from Boetsch and not Weidman. Who "shows up" is simply a matter of who your opponent allows to show up. People have been doing this with BJ penn for ages.


----------



## John8204

Calminian said:


> Well he definitely connected on Vitor and tore up Henderson and Franklin on the feet. There's of course Bonnar and Franklin and Irvin who are all strikers. Marquart also got destroyed. I suppose we could speculate on how Diaz and Condit would do, being such elite strikers, but Silva is still longer and the threat of a takedown is practically nonexistent. GSP on the other hand also has a long reach (though not as long as Silva) and is a serious takedown threat.


Vitor was coming off a year layoff when he fought Silva and I don't think even connected with one strike before he was finished.

Bonnar, Franklin, Marquardt, and Irvin are all strikers...but they are sloooooow strikers. You aren't going to confuse Rich Franklin with Tyrone Sponge, Mark Hunt or Pat Barry.

If you look at the blow that KO'd Anderson and Munoz those were basically perfectly landed kill shots. A hardcore Elbow right on the temple, a shot under the chin which was like an uppercut/jab combo thanks to Silva's head movement.


----------



## rabakill

hadoq said:


> This is a legitimate win for weidman, I'm sure they talked about doing such a combo in training.


My guess is they didn't train the combo but trained to not stop swinging when Anderson stops for a split second to taunt him and lean back. It was the lean back that Weidman saw coming that got him KO'ed, I think he would've caught Silva with the next 3 had the back of his right hand missed. More punches were coming and Silva was in a bad position for all of them, leaning back with his hands down.


----------



## Woodenhead

OK I'm sorry but this one made me laugh:


----------



## osmium

why is he wearing a cape?


----------



## Joabbuac

Jack Slack doing his thing... 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1695987-ufc-162-how-chris-weidman-killed-the-king


----------



## Killz

I still think Anderson is a better fighter than Weidman.

HOWEVER. Chris Weidman deserved every bit of that win, he came in with no fear, pushed the pace, didnt get flustered when Anderson was acting like a total dick and then took his opportunity when it was given to him on a silver plate.

Anderson Silva should be ashamed of himself for that performance. It was always going to happen, sooner or later someone was going to catch him when he was acting the fool. He showed Weidman zero respect and Chris took it with both hands.

I know Anderson does the whole showboating thing in most of his fights but I felt he took it a little far this time and paid the ultimate price.

Well done Chris Weidman, totally deserved.


----------



## limba

Been waiting for 17 months to post this!!! 




limba said:


> Weidman will be MW Champion
> 18 months is all he needs.




_PS: hy everyone...again!!! sorry for the long *lay-off*_


----------



## Liddellianenko

Killz said:


> I still think Anderson is a better fighter than Weidman.
> 
> HOWEVER. Chris Weidman deserved every bit of that win, he came in with no fear, pushed the pace, didnt get flustered when Anderson was acting like a total dick and then took his opportunity when it was given to him on a silver plate.
> 
> Anderson Silva should be ashamed of himself for that performance. It was always going to happen, sooner or later someone was going to catch him when he was acting the fool. He showed Weidman zero respect and Chris took it with both hands.
> 
> I know Anderson does the whole showboating thing in most of his fights but I felt he took it a little far this time and paid the ultimate price.
> 
> Well done Chris Weidman, totally deserved.


Maybe you'll change your tune after a rematch gives the same result.

I'm kinda sick of people pretending like Anderson got Serra'd. Anderson got outclassed and knocked senseless, Serra never countered GSP's standup, dumped him on his ass, beat his face up, threatened with subs or stole a round; he just landed one punch on the back of the head. Anderson on the other hand had no answer for Weidman on the ground and for that matter get this, ON THE FEET. Watch the fight again and see exactly what the superior fighter Anderson accomplished in the 7 mins prior to getting put to sleep, IN SPITE of trying and throwing strikes with bad intentions. Weidman blocked his amazing teep, checked many of his leg kicks, and rolled off his counters. Fooling around is just Anderson's way to get the other person to do stupid things when nothing is there for him, and Weidman countered that as well. Period. 

He is NOT the better fighter. He is not well rounded, never has been. His standup is excellent but against a technically sound striker he was bound to get cancelled on the feet and lose the grappling exchanges until he got frustrated. 

He beat ABSOLUTE brawling scrubs in standup with extra style points for greatness. I mean Bonnar, Griffin, Leites, Cote, Marquardt and Maia are absolute shit in striking, slow terrible brawlers without a hint of technique. Henderson and Leben while dangerous if they land are equally slow and brawling with zero technique. 

The ONLY remotely good strikers Anderson has ever fought have been scared shitless Franklin, pre-TRT vitor (who has good offense but terrible striking defense) and grappler with nothing but a jab Okami. Actually Lee Murray was probably the best striker Anderson fought but again Murray was not a modern well rounded striker with a full Muay Thai attack and defense, just a very fast and powerful brawler. Heck the last technical striker that Anderson fought was actually the B Level Ryo Chonan who was fairly even with him on the feet and eventually beat him.

In all of Anderson's amazing 40 fight career he has NEVER fought a technical striker who could even remotely test his standup or for that matter that many wrestlers who could test his TDD (the ones who did tooled him). I mean where are the Thiago Alveses, the Machidas, Rampages and Shoguns of the MW div, fast technical MT or boxer stylists, let alone elite wrestlers until Sonnen and now Weidman? One slow brawler and takedownless grappler after another was his entire legacy. In that sense his reputation has been bloated by good stylistic matchups the same as Chuck's was. He has amazing reflexes and a great style but he never was the invincible guy everyone made him out to be.

Anderson is not the better fighter than Weidman. He was going to lose to Weidman from the day he signed that dotted line. Period.


----------



## El Bresko

^

If they ever fight again, I make the exact same bets I did on this fight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I don't remember you ever praising weidman limba, but I thought he would be champ after I saw him pummel munoz with ease regardless if the shape people said mark was in (he didn't look that much in better shape against beostch and he was the dominating fighter)


----------



## Liddellianenko

El Bresko said:


> ^
> 
> If they ever fight again, I make the exact same bets I did on this fight.


And get the same result. 

Weren't you the same guy who was so confident he picked "The eight legged master of the octagon by decimation and decapitation" and couldn't "imagine what you would even do if Anderson lost". How is that working out?

Seriously, it's kinda sad the amount of fawning one man can have over him, your posts were practically two steps away from wanting to suck him off and have his babies. Just look at him as a man. A great, talented man with a lot of great qualities, but still a man. Trust me, it's better that way. You're a good poster but the whole fawning thing is completely over the top IMO.


----------



## Killz

Liddellianenko said:


> Maybe you'll change your tune after a rematch gives the same result.
> 
> I'm kinda sick of people pretending like Anderson got Serra'd. Anderson got outclassed and knocked senseless, Serra never countered GSP's standup, dumped him on his ass, beat his face up, threatened with subs or stole a round; he just landed one punch on the back of the head. Anderson on the other hand had no answer for Weidman on the ground and for that matter get this, ON THE FEET. Watch the fight again and see exactly what the superior fighter Anderson accomplished in the 7 mins prior to getting put to sleep, IN SPITE of trying and throwing strikes with bad intentions. Weidman blocked his amazing teep, checked many of his leg kicks, and rolled off his counters. Fooling around is just Anderson's way to get the other person to do stupid things when nothing is there for him, and Weidman countered that as well. Period.
> 
> He is NOT the better fighter. He is not well rounded, never has been. His standup is excellent but against a technically sound striker he was bound to get cancelled on the feet and lose the grappling exchanges until he got frustrated.
> 
> He beat ABSOLUTE brawling scrubs in standup with extra style points for greatness. I mean Bonnar, Griffin, Leites, Cote, Marquardt and Maia are absolute shit in striking, slow terrible brawlers without a hint of technique. Henderson and Leben while dangerous if they land are equally slow and brawling with zero technique.
> 
> The ONLY remotely good strikers Anderson has ever fought have been scared shitless Franklin, pre-TRT vitor (who has good offense but terrible striking defense) and grappler with nothing but a jab Okami. Actually Lee Murray was probably the best striker Anderson fought but again Murray was not a modern well rounded striker with a full Muay Thai attack and defense, just a very fast and powerful brawler. Heck the last technical striker that Anderson fought was actually the B Level Ryo Chonan who was fairly even with him on the feet and eventually beat him.
> 
> In all of Anderson's amazing 40 fight career he has NEVER fought a technical striker who could even remotely test his standup or for that matter that many wrestlers who could test his TDD (the ones who did tooled him). I mean where are the Thiago Alveses, the Machidas, Rampages and Shoguns of the MW div, fast technical MT or boxer stylists, let alone elite wrestlers until Sonnen and now Weidman? One slow brawler and takedownless grappler after another was his entire legacy. In that sense his reputation has been bloated by good stylistic matchups the same as Chuck's was. He has amazing reflexes and a great style but he never was the invincible guy everyone made him out to be.
> 
> Anderson is not the better fighter than Weidman. He was going to lose to Weidman from the day he signed that dotted line. Period.


Sorry, without the clowning around I don't see Weidman beating Anderson on the feet.

You can discredit All of Silvas previous opponents as much as you want but the fact remains, he is No.1 P4P for a reason. He dropped the ball on this one, nothing more, nothing less.

Im not saying Weidman can't beat Anderson, or wouldn't have gone on to beat him at 162 but it would not have been on the feet without Andersons idiocy in my opinion.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Killz said:


> Sorry, without the clowning around I don't see Weidman beating Anderson on the feet.
> 
> You can discredit All of Silvas previous opponents as much as you want but the fact remains, he is No.1 P4P for a reason. He dropped the ball on this one, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Im not saying Weidman can't beat Anderson, or wouldn't have gone on to beat him at 162 but it would not have been on the feet without Andersons idiocy in my opinion.


I see weidman as the better boxer and that's all that matters, how quickly we forget how good of a striking coach ray longo is and I believe their camp when they said they got in very good boxers in there which would have fighting silva a hundred times easier. Weidman's punches were not flukes, they were set up so that silva would have to evade twice and be caught in a bad position and get clocked with the third punch because weidman saw through andersons rolling pattern probably through camp and during the fight as well. 

And I know what you're thinking if anderson kept his hands up he would have won, nope because if his hands are up he is a lot less unpredictable and weidman would still land because his movement is compromised now plus anderson now doesn't have low hands to stop shots as well either (not that he stopped the first one anyways). And finally weidman had no matt serra in his corner which was huge, he had 1 year layoff so he wasn't as fit as he would have liked ot be and if you thought his confidence was hgh before the fight it's absolutely huge now. Anderson is a great striker but not a great boxer especially when he mimics roy jones junior.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Killz said:


> Sorry, without the clowning around I don't see Weidman beating Anderson on the feet.
> 
> You can discredit All of Silvas previous opponents as much as you want but the fact remains, he is No.1 P4P for a reason. He dropped the ball on this one, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Im not saying Weidman can't beat Anderson, or wouldn't have gone on to beat him at 162 but it would not have been on the feet without Andersons idiocy in my opinion.


He WAS #1 p4p (an imaginary concept) as per many sundry OPINIONS for his style points and finishes over inferior competition.

You can give him all the imaginary titles you want, the fact is he lost to the guy a lot of people knew he would lose to the day he climbed the ladder and the first real competition he faced in years. And no I'm not the guy that picked every random scrub that he faced to beat him ... I picked Sonnen in the first fight stylistically (but was worried about the sub) but not in the second, and then this. 

The fact is he lost, many times, badly, and the fact is when the myth fades and time lets the hype settle, his legacy is no better or worse than Chucks. 

The fact is in retrospect GSP, Fedor and possibly Jones' legacy will outshine his flawed and weaker legacy in spite of his flashiness, style points and Dana hype.


----------



## Joabbuac

Killz said:


> Sorry, without the clowning around I don't see Weidman beating Anderson on the feet.


Why do people keep saying this? Anderson's limbo style leaning back is something he has been doing for a while. I would also pick Silva to win the rematch... But lets not put all the blame on Silva for losing, that left hook was perfect... Double right hands followed by the left hook giving Silva nowhere to go, he (on purposely or not) exploited a flaw in Anderson's stand up....


----------



## Liddellianenko

Joabbuac said:


> Why do people keep saying this? Anderson's limbo style leaning back is something he has been doing for a while. I would also pick Silva to win the rematch... But lets not put all the blame on Silva for losing, that left hook was perfect... Double right hands followed by the left hook giving Silva nowhere to go, he (on purposely or not) exploited a flaw in Anderson's stand up....


It's because they're in denial, hero worship is blind and makes it very hard to accept truth or their hero's mortality and just analyze. There have been others before but man I knew Anderson was going to be the worst.


----------



## El Bresko

Joabbuac said:


> Why do people keep saying this? Anderson's limbo style leaning back is something he has been doing for a while. I would also pick Silva to win the rematch... But lets not put all the blame on Silva for losing, that left hook was perfect... Double right hands followed by the left hook giving Silva nowhere to go, he (on purposely or not) exploited a flaw in Anderson's stand up....


Just imagine Anderson doing his best Edson Barboza impression.


----------



## Killz

Liddellianenko said:


> It's because they're in denial, hero worship is blind and makes it very hard to accept truth or their hero's mortality and just analyze. There have been others before but man I knew Anderson was going to be the worst.


Yes, it is most definitely hero worship on my part, y'know, being such a huge Anderson Silva fan and all... :sarcastic09:


----------



## Liddellianenko

Killz said:


> Yes, it is most definitely hero worship on my part, y'know, being such a huge Anderson Silva fan and all... :sarcastic09:


I wouldn't know. Doesn't seem like a neutral opinion when you refuse to address his lack of competition against top strikers and refuse to analyze the inherent style weaknesses in his "clowning around" i.e. strategic taunting and countering, something he has done not once but six fights but blindly claim his loss as a comforting fluke.

He is not the first striker to pull this either, Prince Naseem was a famous boxer for doing just this, and it looked fantastic until he finally went up against a real technician in Barerra who tore it apart.


----------



## Killz

Liddellianenko said:


> I wouldn't know. Doesn't seem like a neutral opinion when you refuse to address his lack of competition against top strikers and refuse to analyze the inherent style weaknesses in his "clowning around" i.e. strategic taunting and countering, something he has done not once but six fights but blindly claim his loss as a comforting fluke.
> 
> He is not the first striker to pull this either, Prince Naseem was a famous boxer for doing just this, and it looked fantastic until he finally went up against a real technician in Barerra who tore it apart.


I never once claimed his loss was a fluke, I even said in my first post that Weidman could have potentially gone on to beat Silva. 

The fact that Weidman KO'd him has little to do with Weidmans level of striking and everything to do with Silvas rediculous showboating.


----------



## michelangelo

The best part of the night was watching and listening to Dana F'in' White flip flopping and talking out of both sides of his mouth.

You're an MMA fanatic, right? So you recall Dana calling Anderson's antics disgraceful, and embarrassing when he fought Damian Maia.

Anderson pulls the exact same sh-- on saturday and guess what?

"It was a great fight."

I swear to god, I wish I could stick my foot straight up dana's ass for being a liar, a hypocrite, and a sociopathic con artist. 

Anyway, y'all can go back to trashing each other.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Killz said:


> I never once claimed his loss was a fluke, I even said in my first post that Weidman could have potentially gone on to beat Silva.
> 
> The fact that Weidman KO'd him has little to do with Weidmans level of striking and everything to do with Silvas rediculous showboating.


Your first sentence is true, Weidman would have gone on to beat Silva on the ground anyway.

The second one is false, the KO had as much to do with Weidman moving forward, timing and capitalizing on Anderson's style (yes showboating IS his part of style, it is a countering strategy) as anything else. And yes, timing his attacks and defending them perfectly. You're blind if you can't see the defense on rewatching the fight. 

There's a reason Anderson didn't knock out Weidman in Rd 1 like everyone predicted. It's because HE COULDN'T. It's that simple.


----------



## hadoq

it was not even close to be the


> exact same sh--


 as the maia fight, the maia fight, anderson basically stalled the whole fight for 3 rounds and a half, pretty much refusing to engage at all. He did try to engage saturday, he did try to hit weidman with bad intentions, he just couldn't touch him.


----------



## JWP

Liddellianenko said:


> And get the same result.
> 
> Weren't you the same guy who was so confident he picked "The eight legged master of the octagon by decimation and decapitation" and couldn't "imagine what you would even do if Anderson lost". How is that working out?
> 
> Seriously, it's kinda sad the amount of fawning one man can have over him, your posts were practically two steps away from wanting to suck him off and have his babies. Just look at him as a man. A great, talented man with a lot of great qualities, but still a man. Trust me, it's better that way. You're a good poster but the whole fawning thing is completely over the top IMO.


its funny because you write your posts in normal text but when I read them in my head it sounds like some sort of bully

ive enjoyed many of your posts in the past too

I dunno fights and results like this seem to bring out the worst in people


----------



## Liddellianenko

JWP said:


> its funny because you write your posts in normal text but when I read them in my head it sounds like some sort of bully
> 
> ive enjoyed many of your posts in the past too
> 
> I dunno fights and results like this seem to bring out the worst in people


Thanks, I recall liking some of your posts too. 

I suppose I'm not proud of and usually regret the whole bullying tone or meanness to members a lot of times in hindsight. 

It just drives me up the wall though how arrogant and dismissive supporters of the favorites in such matchups are in the lead up to the fight, and then how they turn to excuse making and still maintain the dismissiveness after. 

These types of matchups really do bring out the worst in people, that's why I always tend to admire the balanced analytical middle of the road guys on such topics like Sooj, MC etc. I've kinda been liking Joabbuc's posts this round as well.


----------



## The Best Around

Can't believe Silva lost. Thought Weidman had a better chance than Silva's previous challengers due to what he brings to the table, but still thought he had little to no chance was winning. I was wrong there. He won clean, no questions asked, beat Silva at Silva's game. I'd love to see a rematch though as well.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Liddellianenko said:


> There's a reason Anderson didn't knock out Weidman in Rd 1 like everyone predicted. It's because HE COULDN'T. It's that simple.


Hum, there's a reason Weidman didn't submit Anderson in Rd 1, right? Follow your above logic and answer yourself.



JWP said:


> its funny because you write your posts in normal text but when I read them in my head it sounds like some sort of bully
> 
> ive enjoyed many of your posts in the past too
> 
> *I dunno fights and results like this seem to bring out the worst in people*


I feel exactly the same. Yes, it's a bully tone Liddellianenko is using but still lacking logic where it matters. Not even LyotoLegion, the most famous outspoken anti-Anderson for years has this tone. LL actually can be entertaining when reading his points. Even after this fight. Is he on the rage? No, but Liddellianenko had his bubble of hate suddenly bursted and that is consuming him and marking him forever as a sick biased trollish poster of the worst kind. Worse than those who doesn't know how to lose, he does not know how to win and only now, whe can know how much he hates Anderson. A hate big enough to make him to believe Weidman is a better striker than him and Anderson *clowning is the same thing as Anderson head move/lean back/ counter techinique.* 

As Bresko said. Imagine Anderson fighting with the focus of Barbosa, or even Weidman's. That happened years ago and we know the history the man builded.

*UFC 162 was a battle between wills. The strongest will rightfully prevailed.*

The history of Anderson's discrepancy and approach to his competition in UFC is as in the following video. In UFC 162, however, Anderson decided to read another article in the paper, and lost.


----------



## Voiceless

M_D said:


> when rogan asked him about retiring he just laughed and said "no, i have 10 fights left" he just does not want to be champ right now. did he throw the fight hell no he is too much of a martial artist to do that but he finally got caught and lost which made him happy, he can pass the belt to another person and fight the fights he wants now
> 
> Now that he does not have a belt weighing him down and basically choosing who he can fight, he can challenge himself and fight the superfights, fight people that are somewhat on the same round about level he is. with him having the belt this was next to impossible.
> 
> He has already proved how skilled he is and could prove nothing more with that belt strangling him, he cleared out his division so much they just put anyone in the cage with him for he beat everyone else. now he can do different weight class's, catch weight fights with out putting the weightclass belt on hold for the division.
> 
> The belt will always be there if he wants it back but now he can do the things he wants and fight the people he wants.
> 
> I think this should be a happy day for mma fans and silva fans alike. yes it sucks seeing him lose but the future is great for us and him the way i look at it





Canadian Psycho said:


> I won't even justify the 'fixed' talk. But this isn't to say that Anderson isn't happy to be without the title. He hadn't defended the damn thing in a year, and you could tell he was always dissatisfied with fighting what he and his entourage deemed lesser names. At this stage of his career, he probably wants fun fights that he can pick and propose, and I'm sure living without the politics of the belt is refreshing for him. He's made more money than he can spend in his lifetime. He's given his family a great life. And he's already left his legacy. So his being 'okay' with not having the belt doesn't equate to 'He threw the fight!'
> 
> That said, I still think he'll get the golden itch before long. He just needs some time.


Yes, I think so, too. He didn't throw the fight and probably also went into the fight with the honest intention to win, but at the same time didn't really care if he lost. That doesn't contradict.

I definitely can see why he was getting tired of defending the belt. He also knew, "_the fight is the fight_" and if the UFC puts just enough of opponents in front of him, one of them would eventually win, regardless whether it'd be by lucky punch or really being the better fighter. But until that loss, which he showed to accept without any objection, he'd also have to fight numbers of fighters he knew weren't in his league and those fights probably frustrated him. Now without the burden of that belt to fight anyone who's put in front of him, he can chose opponents he himself feels to be interesting matchups/challenges.



zarny said:


> I felt dirty after watching this fight; like I had been cheated. At least a part of Chris Weidman must feel the same way.
> 
> Many great fighters have dropped their hands to bait their opponents. Mostly counter-punchers like Anderson. Fighters have even tried to sell a punch. If your opponent rushes in and over-commits it can open them up for a counter attack.
> 
> Anderson though went further. He didn't just try to sell a punch; he continued to do so with seemingly no intent to counter-attack. He just kept stumbling backwards with his eyes half closed until the 5th punch finally landed.
> 
> Maybe it was hubris. After getting away with it so many times he thought he'd never get caught no matter what he did.
> 
> *Maybe he got bored and wanted to see how far he could push it. Maybe hype from previous "matrix like" performances pressured him to up the ante. *
> 
> Whatever the reasoning, imo he crossed a line. He gave the appearance that he wasn't trying to win. Or that winning was at least not #1 on his priority list.


I don't think he got bored, but I do think, besides hands down showboating is part of his fighting style, he did want to see how far he can push it.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> What do you do when you master phase one in your video game? You increase difficulty by launching phase two, right? And when you master phase two?
> What do you do when, as a stunt biker, you successfully jump over 15 cars? You keep adding cars, right?
> Now people have lost their LIVES in pursuit of new challenges, new records, amazing acomplishments and Anderson wouldn't risk his legacy? His win streak? What?Anderson has grown bored of his competition, specially at 185, for while already and he gave several signs about it. Apart from Sonnen +TRT fight 1, when he was hurt, when did he break a sweat to win in UFC? He was taking longer and longer to defend that belt. He had more fun and excitement by facing Bonnar short noticed. Competition level was far from raising to his level, so he had to lower his standards and do crazy things to get some personal reason and challenge to keep fighting. Maybe he thought he couldn't be KOed. Never. But that day was coming. The day HIMSELF added that last extra car to jump over and failed. To put something on the line, you must have something on the line. He had, he lost.


I agree. He's been a champ for years and has become a multimillionaire. I think money and winning for the sake of winning have become less of an incentive than finding his personal fighing limits. He's not dumb. He knew that his fighting style inherents a certain risk, but it also rewarded him with the certainty that he could do stuff other people thought were impossible. He played with fire, this time Weidman was too hot and he burned himself.


----------



## TanyaJade

I'm pretty happy with the result. 
Weidman KO'ing Silva was the last thing I expected.

I had Weidman winning round one and thought it was dead even in round two up until craziness happened. I like Weidman a lot but I still have some concerns about his cardio. Perhaps it was the layoff but he needs to work on that.

This sort of reminded me of the ending of Talladega Nights. I don't think Anderson wanted to lose but I think he was a little relieved when he did. Good on him for being so classy at the end of the fight and giving Weidman props.

And to the people saying Michael Bisping would beat Weidman, get off the drugs. He needs to beat someone in the top ten first.


----------



## Liddellianenko

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Hum, there's a reason Weidman didn't submit Anderson in Rd 1, right? Follow your above logic and answer yourself.


Obviously, he didn't submit Anderson because he couldn't. If he could he would have. What's your point? He still beat him up on the ground and then knocked him the hell out.



MMA-Sportsman said:


> I feel exactly the same. Yes, it's a bully tone Liddellianenko is using but still lacking logic where it matters. Not even LyotoLegion, the most famous outspoken anti-Anderson for years has this tone. LL actually can be entertaining when reading his points. Even after this fight. Is he on the rage? No, but Liddellianenko had his bubble of hate suddenly bursted and that is consuming him and marking him forever as a sick biased trollish poster of the worst kind. Worse than those who doesn't know how to lose, he does not know how to win and only now, whe can know how much he hates Anderson. A hate big enough to make him to believe Weidman is a better striker than him and Anderson *clowning is the same thing as Anderson head move/lean back/ counter techinique.*


Please, you're delusional. Anderson was bored, trying to up the ante, the demigod was just tired of defending. Watch the post fight presser and listen to his own admission. 

I haven't shown myself to be a troll, you've shown yourself to be a delusional fanboy. One who will make up any fantasy in your mind to deny accepting reality. It's too bad all your fantasy still won't change Anderson's cross-eyed spittle flying knock out.


----------



## Killz

Liddellianenko said:


> Obviously, he didn't submit Anderson because he couldn't. If he could he would have. What's your point? He still beat him up on the ground and then knocked him the hell out.
> 
> 
> 
> Please, you're delusional. Anderson was bored, trying to up the ante, the demigod was just tired of defending. Watch the post fight presser and listen to his own admission.
> 
> *I haven't shown myself to be a troll, you've shown yourself to be a delusional fanboy. One who will make up any fantasy in your mind to deny accepting reality. It's too bad all your fantasy still won't change Anderson's cross-eyed spittle flying knock out.*


You can't just dismiss everyone who doesn't agree with your opinions as 'delusional fanboys'.

I can see where you are coming from on your points, even agree with some of them but your aggressive posting manner and total disregaurd of other peoples opinions makes you look like nothing more than an Anderson Hater.


----------



## Liddellianenko

Killz said:


> You can't just dismiss everyone who doesn't agree with your opinions as 'delusional fanboys'.
> 
> I can see where you are coming from on your points, even agree with some of them but your aggressive posting manner and total disregaurd of other peoples opinions makes you look like nothing more than an Anderson Hater.


Yes because I wasn't just responding to a post that called me "a sick biased trollish poster of the worst kind" without addressing him in any such way first. Considering that attack he's lucky I didn't up the ante worse.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

That doesn't mean it's okay to just fire back. You all need to grow up and discuss the fights like normal people. This bickering and name calling is so childish. Take that over to sherdog.


----------



## Liddellianenko

HitOrGetHit said:


> That doesn't mean it's okay to just fire back. You all need to grow up and discuss the fights like normal people. This bickering and name calling is so childish. Take that over to sherdog.


Then warn him as well, don't gang up on me neutral mods. I'm done here anyway.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Liddellianenko said:


> Please, you're delusional. Anderson was bored, trying to up the ante, the demigod was just tired of defending. Watch the post fight presser and listen to his own admission.
> 
> I haven't shown myself to be a troll, you've shown yourself to be a delusional fanboy. One who will make up any fantasy in your mind to deny accepting reality. It's too bad all your fantasy still won't change Anderson's cross-eyed spittle flying knock out.


I wonder it's easier to be a troll. Spamming after any and everybody who steps to say anything positive about Anderson, not needing to address any question made and just focus on calling people asking them delusional, fan boys, butt-hurt and grasp to evident exceptions like Anderson knocked out with his eyes looking weird, in an attempt of making that never seen moment last forever. I wonder how many of your picks were laid cross-eyed along the years. Live your moment, Lidd. Your fame around here is pretty doomed already.


----------



## Liddellianenko

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I wonder it's easier to be a troll. Spamming after any and everybody who steps to say anything positive about Anderson, not needing to address any question made and just focus on calling people asking them delusional, fan boys, butt-hurt and grasp to evident exceptions like Anderson knocked out with his eyes looking weird, in an attempt of making that never seen moment last forever. I wonder how many of your picks were laid cross-eyed along the years. Live your moment, Lidd. Your fame around here is pretty doomed already.


I don't care a whit for my fame, I just post what I feel is the truth or honest opinion. Sometimes it comes out harsh if people badger me into a corner before or after a fight and I'm sorry for that, I really am. 

As I said before I liked your posts but I feel you are totally rationalizing and while ostensibly not trying to take credit away from Weidman, you guys really are. Kinda like "oh he deserves a pat on the head for taking out a clowning Anderson, Good job Weidman! You're still overrated though."

Whatever, I'm sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings I'm out /unsubscribe.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Weidman more than deserved to win the fight. He is a legit fighter and a great grappler and his best chances were on the ground against weakest game of Silva. 

Fighter capability is composed of several things and they must all work together: Training, technique, discipline, mind-set, power, endurance, fighting IQ/ adaptability, will, fear, concentration, commitment, cardio, experience etc. One great aspect may lead to victory, while a really bad one may negate all others and make you lose, but normally all of them working together will define a fighter potential to win. Unless there's cheating, bad referee job, the winner of the fight that didn't go the distance will be the one who deserved to win. Weidman deserved to win. He KOed Anderson, so he did it standing. He was better standing. Does that mean Weidman, who only KOed Munoz standing is a better stand up fighter than Anderson? If you answered yes, that's the stretch. 

Weidman is the MW Champion of the World. This is what matters now. People trying to make him bigger than this phenomenal moment, specially as a striker, are the ones bringing to him bad, but sincere comments in this regard.
He is a complete fighter, indeed, but if he was a better striker than Anderson fecking Silva, he probably would have finished K-1 Maia.

Also funny that Anderson was considered by many to reign for so long because he wasn't fed enough wrestlers/grapplers in UFC, but now, conveniently he is set as a sub par overrated striker who only defeated cans in the striking department. That's another stretch right there.


----------



## Joabbuac

Killz said:


> I never once claimed his loss was a fluke, I even said in my first post that Weidman could have potentially gone on to beat Silva.
> 
> The fact that Weidman KO'd him has little to do with Weidmans level of striking and everything to do with Silvas rediculous showboating.


Why would Silva pull away from the left hook differently without showboating? 

Silva needs to make adjustments, maybe rely less on the reactions and counters... Silva has got a little one note of late, remember when he tore up Rich Franklin and Leban? Or that combo that dropped Henderson? The counters were not catching Weidman at all.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Liddellianenko said:


> I don't care a whit for my fame, I just post what I feel is the truth or honest opinion. Sometimes it comes out harsh if people badger me into a corner before or after a fight and I'm sorry for that, I really am.
> 
> As I said before I liked your posts but I feel you are totally rationalizing and while ostensibly not trying to take credit away from Weidman, you guys really are. Kinda like "oh he deserves a pat on the head for taking out a clowning Anderson, Good job Weidman! You're still overrated though."
> 
> Whatever, I'm sorry if I hurt anyone's feelings I'm out /unsubscribe.


 I think this was a very intense moment in MMA history and as passionate fans we overreacted as expected. That doesn't mean I should be proud of every word I said, so I present my apologies as well. :hug:


----------



## rabakill

I got Liddellianenko's back here, I've never seen him once be offensive or derogatory to people so it probably wasn't his fault and I've been around here forever.


----------



## jonnyg4508

As an Anderson fan I was embarrassed. And still am.

Chris deserves all the credit and am happy for him. But that said, the thing that really bothers be is Anderson was doing what he had to do. People said how great Weidman's ground game is. Silva survived the ground and got up. Then he stuffed a TD and seemed to find range to totally shut down Weidman's TD attack. He did what he had to do, and proved why he is an amazing well-rounded fighter. Then he threw all that away by being a total goofball. 

So like I said, credit Weidman for finding that open chin and finishing. But it is a shame that Anderson fought like that when he seemingly was ready to defend Weidman's ground attack.


----------



## No_Mercy

MMA-Sportsman said:


> *Weidman is the MW Champion of the World. This is what matters now. People trying to make him bigger than this phenomenal moment, specially as a striker, are the ones bringing to him bad, but sincere comments in this regard.
> He is a complete fighter, indeed, but if he was a better striker than Anderson fecking Silva, he probably would have finished K-1 Maia.*


Good post. Refer to the Mastermind video. Damn it. I knew it was a premonition. What will the villains do now... 
How will the world react... 



jonnyg4508 said:


> As an Anderson fan I was embarrassed. And still am.
> 
> Chris deserves all the credit and am happy for him. But that said, the thing that really bothers be is Anderson was doing what he had to do. People said how great Weidman's ground game is. Silva survived the ground and got up. Then he stuffed a TD and seemed to find range to totally shut down Weidman's TD attack. He did what he had to do, and proved why he is an amazing well-rounded fighter. Then he threw all that away by being a total goofball.
> 
> So like I said, credit Weidman for finding that open chin and finishing. But it is a shame that Anderson fought like that when he seemingly was ready to defend Weidman's ground attack.


Yah we all were stunned, but if you think about it...statistically that's pretty damn impressive to do what he's been doing his entire career and not get taken out. Everybody eventually gets TKO/KOed from Ali, Tyson, Foreman, Manny Pacquiao, Lennox Lewis, Oscar De La Hoya, Julio Ceasar Chavez, Mark Hunt, Chuck Liddell, Vitor Belfort, Sugar Shane Mosley,and of course Roy Jones Jr. Sadly Anderson is in this elite group now, but what happens next is equally important in my opinion even though his legacy is sealed. 

*I'm confident he will avenge his lone loss in the UFC before his time is done.*


----------



## Woodenhead

rabakill said:


> I got Liddellianenko's back here, I've never seen him once be offensive or derogatory to people so it probably wasn't his fault and I've been around here forever.


Same. And what he's been saying is correct - it's just hard to keep an even keel in the face of other people's delusions.

Someone posted this link earlier - it's a brilliant breakdown & a must-read.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1695987-ufc-162-how-chris-weidman-killed-the-king


----------



## iksanivica

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> People really don't understand Anderson Silva. He did what he did for two reasons: 1) to put on a show for you fans, the same fans who are hating on him now for being "disrespectful" and 2) to bait his opponent into throwing a strike he wants them to throw because he is a counter-puncher and is ready to evade and counter the strike he is baiting for. Obviously it didn't work this time but he's been doing it his whole career with success, I don't know why so many people are ecstatic and hateful toward AS now that he's lost. Show some respect...


Finally a sensefull comment in this thread.


----------



## hadoq

hadoq said:


> 3. when you look at the finishing combo, what got silva was that backfist. Silva was expecting a left hand when he got a right backfist, then couldn't move furthermore when the left hand finally came. I don't know if it's my imagination, but when I watch the replay, I'm under the impression that Silva just had a "oh sh....t" moment right before he got hit, he was expecting one blow to come from the left to the right (from weidman pov) and he would have avoided that one blow, but he wasn't expecting a second blow, and that's what got him.
> 
> 
> 
> that finishing combo is a thing of beauty because it caught silva completely off guard, he basically put his head right in the perfect place to be clipped.
> 
> 
> This is a legitimate win for weidman, I'm sure they talked about doing such a combo in training.


apparently others think the same

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1695987-ufc-162-how-chris-weidman-killed-the-king

I tend to agree with people using more than a couple of sentence (usually filled with spelling mistakes and/or insults) to make their points

just sayin...

edit: ok there's the link a couple posts ahead, still...


----------



## iksanivica

Yeah he waved with right hand as sort of decoy-punch and prepared the left hand while Silva was ajusting to the decoy... when Silva slingshot back like some sort of plastic man... it was too late Weidman had his punch lock and loaded, left hook was just too quick to be avoided IF fist is in good position it is impossible to evade its simply too fast for consciousness and reflexes to process it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

Woodenhead said:


> Someone posted this link earlier - it's a brilliant breakdown & a must-read.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/1695987-ufc-162-how-chris-weidman-killed-the-king


Good break-down. Weidman's merit in smartly change the combo pattern to finish Anderson is *undeniable and admirable*. 

The report I read as a counter attack against radical Anderson followers as it is visibly biased pro Weidman.
The breakdown fails to highlight some good defensive moves from Anderson, as during the ground scramble. He simply says "once the fight returned to the feet..." C'mon. Weidmand wanted that? Anderson was in Weidman's danger zone. The threat was real thus there were no showboating or funny faces and Anderson escaped the leg locks technically and made himself the fight to go back on the feet. 
Also Anderson never cared about losing rounds, as he was confident to finish the fights anyway later. Whoever believes Anderson won the 1st round (and I don't remember nobody here saying that) is so off in watching MMA, that being called a Silva fan by Jack Slack for doing so serves only to upset real fans. 
No. Show boating doesn't win fights. 

In another note. I get confused with Anderson's attitude. The result was unexpected, but fair. I imagine if Anderson actually won the fight after those pathetic moves? Maia dejavu? He was hated by his most loyal fans for that. What would be the bright side of doing that again? Especially against Weidman, such a cool dude and following a preparation with mutual respect from both ends , no trash talking or insults at all. Anderson was acting weird. Not right in his mind he wasn't.


----------



## Killz

So, I rewatched the fight a couple of times last night.

Anderson wasnt even looking at Weidman when he threw the first left that put him off balance. He was also caught totally flat footed because of the fact he was doing that pretend hurt thing. No doubt in my mind that Anderson never thought in a million years that Chris could knock him out. How wrong was he?

Also, I noticed that Weidman seemed to be extremely tired? He looked exhausted at the end of the first. Ring rust?

To me, I still don't buy into the fact that Weidman would win a rematch as I honestly think Anderson took the showboating and lack of respect too far and paid the ultimate price.

Full props to Weidman though, He made Anderson look like an idiot.


----------



## Calminian

Killz said:


> So, I rewatched the fight a couple of times last night.
> 
> Anderson wasnt even looking at Weidman when he threw the first left that put him off balance. He was also caught totally flat footed because of the fact he was doing that pretend hurt thing. No doubt in my mind that Anderson never thought in a million years that Chris could knock him out. How wrong was he?
> 
> Also, I noticed that Weidman seemed to be extremely tired? He looked exhausted at the end of the first. Ring rust?
> 
> To me, I still don't buy into the fact that Weidman would win a rematch as I honestly think Anderson took the showboating and lack of respect too far and paid the ultimate price.
> 
> Full props to Weidman though, He made Anderson look like an idiot.


Did Silva even land a punch in that fight. Upon rewatching I was actually more stunned at how much Silva missed Weidman. I didn't see a single clean shot from Silva land, while conversely, Weidman was landing some very clean punches. 

I've also never seen Silva take shots on his back like that. Normally he avoids any damage on his back. 

The conclusion for me is, Weidman can stand with Silva, yet Silva can't grapple with Weidman. That seems to suggest Weidman as the favorite in a rematch.


----------



## Killz

Calminian said:


> Did Silva even land a punch in that fight. Upon rewatching I was actually more stunned at how much Silva missed Weidman. I didn't see a single clean shot from Silva land, while conversely, Weidman was landing some very clean punches.
> 
> I've also never seen Silva take shots on his back like that. Normally he avoids any damage on his back.
> 
> The conclusion for me is, Weidman can stand with Silva, yet Silva can't grapple with Weidman. That seems to suggest Weidman as the favorite in a rematch.


I think Silva maybe landed 1 or 2 punches? But how often does he land a lot in the 1st? 

He took maybe 4-5 good shots from Weidman on his back, but if you remember he took a hell of a lot more from Chael. Weidman hits a hell of a lot harder than Sonnen though.

I saw nothing that made me think Chris can stand with Anderson on the feet, and Silva stuffed a takedown as well as escaped from the submission so the grappling difference is debatable. Not saying that Weidman isnt better on the ground but this fight didnt show it. To me this fight has answered literally none of the questions I had about Chris in the build up.

I'd be interested to see a rematch without the excessive showboating and taunting. I know he does it every fight but this one he went above and beyond his usual.


----------



## jonnyg4508

My biggest problem with Anderson is I think he forgot how to be an offensive striker. Over the years he has relied on his counter punching and defense and accuracy. He has been worried about wrestlers and doesn't come forward. He is going to have to remember how to attack, or at least stand his ground without backing up and trying to counter.


----------



## Soojooko

Only just seen the fight. Bollocks. I fecking hate it when big fights leave questions.

Anderson took the silliness too far. Ive read the argument that this is the way Silva always fights, but that's utter nonsense. He fights with this absurd level of taunting when he has no respect for his opponent. A massive mistake against Chris in hindsight. I've no idea what would have happened if he respecting Chris a touch more.

Either way... its done now. At last. As disappointed as I am, Im also happy the MW division has moved on. Im also very happy we'll have no more talk about stupid super fights that dont mean shit.

I cant wait to see how this pans out for Chris. Heres hoping he has a decent run. He deserves it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> Only just seen the fight. Bollocks. I fecking hate it when big fights leave questions.
> 
> Anderson took the silliness too far. Ive read the argument that this is the way Silva always fights, but that's utter nonsense. He fights with this absurd level of taunting when he has no respect for his opponent. A massive mistake against Chris in hindsight. I've no idea what would have happened if he respecting Chris a touch more.
> 
> Either way... its done now. At last. As disappointed as I am, Im also happy the MW division has moved on. Im also very happy we'll have no more talk about stupid super fights that dont mean shit.
> 
> I cant wait to see how this pans out for Chris. Heres hoping he has a decent run. He deserves it.


I think maybe you should now concede that experience point to me now sooj heh


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> I think maybe you should now concede that experience point to me now sooj heh


Not a chance. That would require me removing 46% of my brain.

Are you saying that if Weidman went into the bout with 10 more fights under his belt, that he would have done worse? Come on dude. Lets not go there again. Theres no way to prove it one way or the other, so we could do this dance till the end of time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> Not a chance. That would require me removing 46% of my brain.
> 
> Are you saying that if Weidman went into the bout with 10 more fights under his belt, that he would have done worse? Come on dude. Lets not go there again. Theres no way to prove it one way or the other, so we could do this dance till the end of time.


Alrighty but yes I think weidman would have had more holes to expolit had weidman had more than 10 fights to be able to take advantage of. 

If you read the jack slack killing the king article I posted you will see how weidman won the fight via knowing anderson's past fight where he leans back and weidman formulated a combo in camp because of this and took anderson out, meanwhile anderson has never seen weidman in trouble in any fight and has little to work with. You should give it a read jack slack makes great articles.


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> Alrighty but yes I think weidman would have had more holes to expolit had weidman had more than 10 fights to be able to take advantage of.
> 
> If you read the jack slack killing the king article I posted you will see how weidman won the fight via knowing anderson's past fight where he leans back and weidman formulated a combo in camp because of this and took anderson out, meanwhile anderson has never seen weidman in trouble in any fight and has little to work with. You should give it a read jack slack makes great articles.


Eh? :confused02:
But the same logic would suggest Chris would have been more effective when he was 0-0 then he is at 9-0. In my opinion, if Chris was 20-0 going into the Silva fight, he would have completed that leg lock.

Let it go breh. There's nothing you can say or quote that will shift me here... and vice versa.


Was a cracking KO though, innit? I was muchos impressed. Not so impressed with Silvas silliness. It was obvious it wasnt working and yet Silva persisted. The fight could have been much much better IMO. Kinda sad.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Soojooko said:


> Eh? :confused02:
> But the same logic would suggest Chris would have been more effective when he was 0-0 then he is at 9-0. In my opinion, if Chris was 20-0 going into the Silva fight, he would have completed that leg lock.
> 
> Let it go breh. There's nothing you can say or quote that will shift me here... and vice versa.
> 
> 
> Was a cracking KO though, innit? I was muchos impressed. Not so impressed with Silvas silliness. It was obvious it wasnt working and yet Silva persisted. The fight could have been much much better IMO. Kinda sad.


he tried to get into weidmans head the whole weekend, the weigh ins, the staredown no fist touch, the kiss between the rounds all to throw chris off and nothing worked. What chris did was did to rights to the same side so that he could exploit silva's lean back defense mechanism and then with the second little back fist right it made silva stare at the right and he couldn't lean back any further and thats where weidman gets him with the left and boy was it well timed.


----------



## Soojooko

UFC_OWNS said:


> he tried to get into weidmans head the whole weekend, the weigh ins, the staredown no fist touch, the kiss between the rounds all to throw chris off and nothing worked. What chris did was did to rights to the same side so that he could exploit silva's lean back defense mechanism and then with the second little back fist right it made silva stare at the right and he couldn't lean back any further and thats where weidman gets him with the left and boy was it well timed.


Agreed. Truth is, Weidman was getting through. Well before the KO, he was getting in there. Silva should have recognised the danger he was in. Instead he became disrespectful towards Chris ( which I have no problem with ) which will always mean a lack of concentration. I understand the hands by the side thing being strategic, but pretending to be wobbled does nothing but break your concentration.

He lost. Its done. Onwards and upwards I say. I'm sure we'll see some good stuff out of Silva yet.


----------



## hellholming

Soojooko said:


> He lost. Its done. Onwards and upwards I say. I'm sure we'll see some good stuff out of Silva yet.


:thumbsup: 

agreed.


----------



## OU




----------



## hellholming

OU said:


>


:laugh:raise02::laugh:

I'd rep you if I could.


----------

